# Lvl 90... Welche solo runs sind zu schaffen?



## 254s4e4f4e44 (9. November 2012)

Grüße,
da nun ja der ein oder andere lvl 90 erreicht haben sollte, würde ich gerne weissen, welche solo runs sich mit lvl 90 so für uns öffnen. Da man mit 85 ja auch die 80er inis problemlos laufen konnte (jedenfalls als Plattenträger) vermute ich mal das nun auch fast alle 85er inis zu schaffen sein sollten. Außerdem habe ich schon in cata zeiten vereinzelt von Spielern gehört die cata inis solo gelaufen sind, dann solte es doch mit 90 erst recht drinn sein, oder?^^

währe super wenn zul'gurub gehen würde könnte man gleich 2 mounts in einer ini farmen 

hoffe jemand weiß was datzu und kann mich informieren


----------



## AlucardG (9. November 2012)

Es hängt zum großteil auch von deinen können ab also am besten selber austesten


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. November 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> *Es hängt zum großteil auch von deinen können ab*



mehr braucht man glaube ich nicht sagen.


----------



## heiduei (9. November 2012)

Also, meinen Hunter habe ich ausschließlich durch Inis solo durchmachen gelevelt ^^ Von daher kommt es auch auf die Klasse und die Skillung an. (Rassenboni sind manchmal auch nicht verkehrt)


----------



## Theopa (9. November 2012)

Klasse und Skillung haben natürlich auch einen großen Einfluss. DKs und Hunter haben es zum Beispiel ziemlich leicht, als Holy Priest könnte es schwierig werden. 

Zul'Gurub könnte gehen, ob es mit dem Timerun klappt ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Shelung (9. November 2012)

Also jede Klasse müsste zumindestens den großteil alleine schaffen die richtig harten dinger wie Lichking solo oder ähnliches ist mal dahin gestellt. 


Allerdings ist es als Hunter oder DK keinesfalls leicht. Der anfang durchaus aber nur mit skill schafft man auch das woran keiner zu glauben vermag ;D


----------



## Evolverx (9. November 2012)

Was Raids angeht ist das einzige das ich bisher getestet hab die Festung der Stürme mit meinem Paladin. die ersten 3 Bosse waren auf 90 mit meinem eher durchwachsenen Levelgear keine herrausforderung. Kael'thas war allerdings nicht zu schaffen. Was die hc Instanz erfolge der cata inis angeht die sind mit 2-3 man durchaus entspannt machbar, solo kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## wolfracht (9. November 2012)

naxxramas und ulduar stellen als bloodk kein problem dar


----------



## Eluneszorn (10. November 2012)

Sartharion plus 1 Drache mit meinem 90er Mönch (Windläufer) nach dem 2ten Anlauf gelegt.
Beim ersten Try habe ich alle 3 Drachen stehen lassen,lief auch erst ganz gut aber zum Ende hin kam einfach zuviel Schaden rein.
AQ 40 geht auch solo,selbst die Twins können den incoming Damage nicht mehr gegenheilen,nur C´thun geht nicht solo wegen der Magenphase. Aber alle anderen Bosse sind kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Happy-Tripper (10. November 2012)

C'thun geht mit ein wenig tricksen auch solo. 

Prinzipiell sollte bis einschließlich der Cata 5er hcs alles solo gehen. Ausgenommen sind halt Bossmechaniken die alleine nicht schaffbar sind, wie beispielsweise der Luftschiffkampf in ICC oder der sechste Boss im Black Temple.


----------



## Feodes (10. November 2012)

Also ... 60er und 70er Raids gehen allesamt problemlos, so lange es die Mechanik denn zulässt.
Ich hab mir mal nen Dk auf 85 gelevelt und komplett mit MoP Gear ausgestattet, extra fürs solo raiden.
Naxx komplett clear, Ulduar alles bis auf Algalon. Für Thorim musst du aber Ingenieur sein. Archavons Kammer auch clear, obwohl der Eisboss echt ne harte Nummer ist. Malygos ist auch easy. 
Obsi 3d auch clear, als Frost einfach runtergeburstet. Onyxia ist auch alles andere als schwer. 
Icc geht alles, bis auf den Luftschiffkampf und Traumwandler. Einige Bosse gehen auch im 25er, bzw im 10er hc.
PdK 10er auch clear, wobei vor allem die Würmer und die Champions ( je nach Konstellation )nicht ganz leicht sind. Halion im 10er sowohl nhc als auch hc down. 
85er hc's sind eigentlich kein Problem, zumindest als Blut Dk. 
Raegwyn, mit Mionelol wahrscheinlich der bekannteste Solo-Raider hat bereits in der MoP Beta einige Bosse in PSA und BDZ gelegt und ist momentan mit Deathwing beschäftigt. Mit steigendem Gear sollte der auf Lvl 90 wohl auch gehen.

Edit: Zul Gurub geht alles, bis auf den Raptorboss.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

AlucardG schrieb:


> Es hängt zum großteil auch von deinen können ab also am besten selber austesten



nope an der klasse

manche klassen haben es leichter als andere - besonders mönche bei alten bossen

casterklassen haben zum bsp bei kael die arschkarte weil der silence auch auf lvl 90 noch wirkt


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> casterklassen haben zum bsp bei kael die arschkarte weil der silence auch auf lvl 90 noch wirkt



Nope. Stab anlegen, fertig. Ich mach den mit meinem Mage immer Solo.


----------



## Nomisno (10. November 2012)

Happy-Tripper schrieb:


> der sechste Boss im Black Temple.



Schau mal auf Youtube, der geht 

Allgemein kommts auf Klasse und Skill an, als Blut DK bin ich begeisterter Solo Läufer, hab auf 85 damals auch so ziemlich alles, was ging, gesolot (Lichking, Yoggi, ...)

Auf 90 fehlt mir momentan noch etwas equipment für die meisten Bosse, aber mein bisheriger Eindruck wäre folgender (aus Sicht eines Blut DKs, bedenkt das^^): Pandaria Heros sind größtenteils kein Problem (1. boss im jadetempel zb auch im challenge mode einfach ). Cata Raids sind die nächste große Herausforderung:
-PSA: Omnitron haut zwar ordentlich rein, wegen viel magischem Schaden, ist aber nicht mehr wirklich schwer. Magmaul dagegen fordert enormes Equipment - man ist viel damit beschäftigt, die Würmer zu töten und kommt kaum an Magmaul (das bei 10min enrage :/) Du wirst gefressen werden und musst es aushalten, was CDs fordert und halt schon ziemlich übel ist. Entsprechend kann ich auch aus Erfahrung nichts zum Rest sagen, aber ich glaube, Maloriak und Atramedes sollten sehr einfach sein (bei Maloriak die Eisige Berührung Glyphe nutzen, um ihn zu reinigen!), Chimaeron auch, wenn man genügend Equipment hat, um Magmaul zu legen. Nefarian ist machbar, aber für uns Normal-Neuros fürs erste wahrscheinlich noch nicht 

-Td4W: Al'akir ist kein Problem, der fiel ja auch 85 bereits fast (damals ist man am enrage gescheitert). Die Konklave könnte vielleicht sogar gehen, wenn man ständig wechselt und wirklich genügend Schaden macht. Momentan sollte man die aber wahrsch. schon zumindest mit 3 Mann angehen 

-BdZ: Halfus ist auf 90 ein Witz, ich hatte bisher leider immer Pech und er hat den buff bekommen, bei dem man abspotten muss (~> 0% Heilung mehr :/). Die nächsten 2 Bosse werden dich auch kaum vor ein Problem stellen, Cho'gall wird extrem heftig^^

-FL: Alysrazor und Beth sind einfach zu überleben, aber momentan scheiterts an meinem Schaden (~> DD Equipment nötig, denke ich). Dasselbe bei Ryolith; der ist aber allgemein mehr eine Skillfrage. Shannox schätze ich recht schadenslastig ein, Baloroc wahrsch. auch. Hirschhaupt wird meiner Meinung nach recht leicht fallen und Raggi nur, wenn man es schafft, >30 stacks oder so vom debuff wegzuheilen xD

-DS: Hab ich selber bisher garnicht probiert, aber eig. sollte mit entsprechend gutem equip (va wegen enrages) alles bis auf Ultraxion (würde resetten, wenn du rausgehst) und dem Rückgrat (alle debuffs etc abkriegen wird momentan sicher noch nicht machbar sein).

Videos von Mionelol und Raegwynn anzuschauen, hilft übrigens enorm x)


----------



## Loony555 (11. November 2012)

Hatte gedacht, BT sollte gehen, wollte mir den Stab von Gurtogg Siedeblut holen. Pustekuchen. Ich schaffe den ersten Boss nicht alleine. 
Der schießt seinen Stachel nicht (logisch, weil er nicht auf den Tank schießt), dann bubbelt er, und heilt sich wieder hoch... 
Und ohne den ersten Boss kommt man gar nicht aus der Kanalisation nach oben.

Viele andere sollten gehen. SSC hab ich auch solo gemacht, nur Karathress ging nicht, da kam so abartig viel Schaden rein, keine Chance. 
Deshalb kam ich auch nicht zu Vashj durch, um die es mir eigentlich ging... (Wegen T5 Kopftoken)

(Ich mach das übrigens als Shadow, wenn ich meinen DK auf 90 habe, sollte da noch etwas mehr gehen in Tankskillung und passendem Equip.


----------



## hockomat (11. November 2012)

Relict of Souls in BT is auch ziemlich mistig wenn an solo is da man den cast nicht immer unterbrechen kann und man dann im dauer fear bis zum tot hängt


----------



## hockomat (11. November 2012)

Naja als Dk isses doch schon wieder was Leichter man siehe nur den Dk der herausforderungs Mode solo gemacht hat


----------



## KidSnare (11. November 2012)

Ich freu mich schon auf patch 5.1, wenn man wirklich solo in alte Raids gehen kann, also ohne zumindest mit einem in einer SZ Gruppe zu sein.
In ICC wird das Lootschiff tatsächlich nicht alleine gehen, was irgendwie schon wieder bizarr ist. Der Kampf war ja damals sogar auf hero ein Witz, und jetzt geht das nicht alleine


----------



## Russelkurt (12. November 2012)

Also z. B. in den Molten Core kann man jetzt schon solo rein. Erst heute gemacht, den Kerl angequatscht, der portet mich rein und mal schnell clear gemacht als 90er Furor Krieger. Was man halt schnell nennt bei dem ganzen gelaufe da drinnen. Früher musste ich immer in einer Raidgruppe sein, um mich da reinporten zulassen.

(Ich meine damit, dass man solo in MC reinkommt, nicht, dass man ihn jetzt solo leer bekommt. Das geht ja schon lange  )


----------



## Super PePe (12. November 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Hatte gedacht, BT sollte gehen, wollte mir den Stab von Gurtogg Siedeblut holen. Pustekuchen. Ich schaffe den ersten Boss nicht alleine.
> Der schießt seinen Stachel nicht (logisch, weil er nicht auf den Tank schießt), dann bubbelt er, und heilt sich



Spiel kein Priest. Aber mach mal Facepull zieh dein Schattenpet kurz bevor er wirft (zähl es innerlich runter) - keine Ahnung wie lang es aktiv bleibt, das Zeitfenster sollte aber ausreichen dich, dank deines Facepulls, in der Aggro zu überholen. Die Folge ist das du aufgespießt wirst. Den Stachel kannst du dir selbst jedoch nicht ziehen. Überlebst du deine CC Zeit im Stachel, kannst du ihn, nachdem du frei bist, einsammeln. 
Nun musst deine DMG einschätzen ob ein Stachel reicht, wenn ja gut Holz, wenn nein, einfach die Prozedur wiederholen und dann wenn du zwei hast, gut Holz. 

Wenn nicht suchst dir halt andere Klassen die auch keine wirklich "brauchbaren" Helfer haben (z.B. Krieger ...)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. November 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Hatte gedacht, BT sollte gehen, wollte mir den Stab von Gurtogg Siedeblut holen. Pustekuchen. Ich schaffe den ersten Boss nicht alleine.
> Der schießt seinen Stachel nicht (logisch, weil er nicht auf den Tank schießt), dann bubbelt er, und heilt sich wieder hoch...
> Und ohne den ersten Boss kommt man gar nicht aus der Kanalisation nach oben.



hau dir mal ne flask rein + bufffood rein, zünde dein trinket (falls vorhanden) + trank der jadeschlange, dann sollte er eigentlich vor dem 1. stachel liegen. mir fehlte noch der nonset kopf von blutschatten und das problem mitm 1. boss hatte ich auch, da mein dmg nicht ausreichte, full buffed gings dann ganz gut.

tk geht auch mit jeder klasse solo (inkl kael), auf 85 gings als dk u pala auch schon, jetzt auf 90 ists auch als caster ganz gut zu schaffen. 85er heros gehen auch alle... ich spiele selbst nen caster und hatte bisher noch keine probleme, für die es keine lösung gab.... als blut dk ists natürlich easy mode.


----------



## BushidoSushi (12. November 2012)

Mit meinem Dk schaffe ich die Bosse ohne enrage in Naxx und Icc 10/25. Zumindest wenn man erfolge macht packt man das nicht immer bis zum Enrage.


----------



## Shawna (12. November 2012)

KidSnare schrieb:


> *Ich freu mich schon auf patch 5.1, wenn man wirklich solo in alte Raids gehen kann, also ohne zumindest mit einem in einer SZ Gruppe zu sein.*
> In ICC wird das Lootschiff tatsächlich nicht alleine gehen, was irgendwie schon wieder bizarr ist. Der Kampf war ja damals sogar auf hero ein Witz, und jetzt geht das nicht alleine



Wenn das stimmt, warte ich noch ein bisl


----------



## Fremder123 (12. November 2012)

Ich hab grad mal die PTR-Patchnotes durchforstet (Stand 2.11.) und es ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige alte Bosse abgeschwächt werden:

Es sind nun weniger Treffer nötig, um Viscidus einzufrieren und zu zersplittern.
Die Fähigkeit 'Gezeitenschild' von Oberster Kriegsfürst Naj'entus hält nun weniger lang an.
*Feuerkralle der Ungezähmte erleidet nun keinen zusätzlichen Schaden von Mitgliedern der Schwarzkrallen mehr, hat mehr Gesundheit und kann 'Ei zerstören' öfter einsetzen.*

Seh ich das richtig dass man für Feuerkralle somit keinen 2. Spieler mehr braucht und endlich BWL allein absolvieren kann?


----------



## Fireflyer (12. November 2012)

Sieht ganz dannach aus...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. November 2012)

Das wurde aber auch mal Zeit. T2, ich komme. :>


----------



## Captn.Pwn (12. November 2012)

find ich auf jeden fall gut von blizz.


----------



## benni-88 (12. November 2012)

frage mich warum die ein paar bosse nerfen wollen und kael'thas um 600k hp gebufft haben^^


----------



## MondGruppe (12. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nope. Stab anlegen, fertig. Ich mach den mit meinem Mage immer Solo.




also das will ich sehen... Kel mit der Mechanik solo als Caster ohne selbstheilung...


----------



## Knallfix (12. November 2012)

Kael als Jäger, idealerweiße BM, ist zumindest mit Geistbande ein Kinderspiel.
Wesentlich einfacher als zu 2. wie vorhin, als ich übernommen wurde und den anderen erstmal ümgehauen hab ^^

Der erste Boss im BT als Jäger - ohne Pet - der Tank wird nicht aufgespießt, auch easy.
Sollte er noch zum Schild kommen, totstellen.
Schild verschwindet.
Etwas tricky:
Ist man zu langsam wieder auf den Beinen, resettet der Boss.
Ist man zu schnell, schmeißt er den Schild wieder an.

Reliquary of Souls, ebenfalls am BM + Geistbande, einfach die 2. Phase aussitzen.
Das Pet macht das schon  Die paar Sekunden, die man immer mal hat, halt sinnvoll nutzen.
Als SV und ohne Geistbande hab ich es nicht geschafft, auf Dauer tickts schon ganz schön.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. November 2012)

MondGruppe schrieb:


> also das will ich sehen... Kel mit der Mechanik solo als Caster ohne selbstheilung...



es geht nicht um kel, sondern um kael. kel hab ich nie versucht, da ich an naxx kein interesse habe... kael (tk) geht auch als caster solo.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

MondGruppe schrieb:


> also das will ich sehen... Kel mit der Mechanik solo als Caster *ohne selbstheilung*...



Ah, du kennst dich also sehr gut mit dem Magier aus wie ich sehe, Respekt.


----------



## Russelkurt (12. November 2012)

In BWL kommt man auch schon alleine ohne in einer Raidgruppe zu sein. Gerade probiert und grandios am ersten Boss gescheitert, weil die Adds ihn gekillt haben. Jetzt nur noch auf die Nerfs von 5.1 warten


----------



## Fremder123 (13. November 2012)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> In BWL kommt man auch schon alleine ohne in einer Raidgruppe zu sein. Gerade probiert und grandios am ersten Boss gescheitert, weil die Adds ihn gekillt haben.


Genau das ist ja bisher das Problem und warum man BWL ohne einen 2. Spieler nicht solo CLEAREN kann. Da ist es doch nett dass sie endlich ein Einsehen haben, denn "Solo-Raiden" ist nun mal schon seit Langem eine interessante Beschäftigungs-Variante für ruhige Phasen zwischen Raid- und Schlachtfeld-Hektik. Und seit 4.3 noch mehr. Da ist es schön zu sehen dass sie sich auch mal darüber Gedanken machen, solchen Spielern das Leben ein wenig zu erleichtern.


----------



## Super PePe (13. November 2012)

MC BWL ist schon lange offen für nicht Raidgruppen - jedenfalls seitdem Patch mit dem man FL-Xrealm machen konnte.


----------



## thehed (14. November 2012)

heiduei schrieb:


> Also, meinen Hunter habe ich ausschließlich durch Inis solo durchmachen gelevelt ^^ Von daher kommt es auch auf die Klasse und die Skillung an. (Rassenboni sind manchmal auch nicht verkehrt)




Man kann im nicht aktuellen Content auf 90 lvl? Oder sind MoP Inis gemeint, welche gingen den da?


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (14. November 2012)

BushidoSushi schrieb:


> Mit meinem Dk schaffe ich die Bosse ohne enrage in Naxx und Icc 10/25.



ICC 10er geht selbst als Hexer fast komplett Solo (Sindragosa, LK eingeschlossen). Sindragosa sogar schon zu 4.3 Zeiten.

Probleme gibts halt bei Bosse wie dem Luftschiff, Traumwandler etc. die sehr spezielle Gruppenmechaniken haben.


----------



## KidSnare (17. November 2012)

Wie war das bei Todeswisper, da müssen doch in Phase 1 Zauberklassen den Manaschild runterbrennen, oder nicht? Wenn ich als Melee da solo reingehe hab ich schlecht Karten, oder?


----------



## Nomisno (17. November 2012)

Das größere Problem bei Todeswisper sind die caster adds, die müssen praktisch liegen, bevor sie ihren debuff, der CDs erhöht auf dich wirken. Wenn du das packst und ansonsten imemr felißig adds killst, hast du nebenbei genügend zeit, auf das manaschild zu boxen, auf lvl90 erst recht. Ich habs auf 85 auch schon geschafft, das große Problem waren halt die caster, wie gesagt. Auf 90 dürftest du keine Probleme mehr bei ihr haben 

@thehed: Die inis von mop sind ja schon ziemlich witzlos, als hunter könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man sie solo packen kann, während man levelt (die heros auf 90 sind ja auch größtenteils leicht solo zu machen - zumindest als gute soloklasse wie dk oder hunter)


----------



## KidSnare (17. November 2012)

OK, dh als Melee kann ich ihren manaschild auch runterkloppen? Hatte das irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass das immer unsere Caster machen mussten.


----------



## BigBangKin (17. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja bisher das Problem und warum man BWL ohne einen 2. Spieler nicht solo CLEAREN kann. Da ist es doch nett dass sie endlich ein Einsehen haben, denn "Solo-Raiden" ist nun mal schon seit Langem eine interessante Beschäftigungs-Variante für ruhige Phasen zwischen Raid- und Schlachtfeld-Hektik. Und seit 4.3 noch mehr. Da ist es schön zu sehen dass sie sich auch mal darüber Gedanken machen, solchen Spielern das Leben ein wenig zu erleichtern.



Als Demon-Hexer kann man BWL schon solo machen. Andere Klassen mit nem guten selfheal schaffen das auch da durch den selfhealdie adds nach paar sek. auf dich hauen und nichtmehr auf den Boss. Wen man dann die Kontrolle verliert kann man schnell bissl aoe reinhaun um die Adds zu töten (kann gegen ende ziemlich knapp werden auch wens bei genügend Selfheal am anfang anders aussieht) und dann einfach wieder übernhemen und wie gewohnt weiter machen 

Und eine Frage: Kann man eigentlich Halion wirklich solo machen? Das ist doch der Boss mit der Zwielicht-mechanik also an 2 Orten gleichzeitig sein dürfte schwer sein :S


----------



## ichigoleader (18. November 2012)

Nur mal ne kurze Frage, aber man kann Nefarian doch nicht solo legen oder, der übernimmt einen doch und wenn man da Solo ist müsste der doch resetten, außer man macht ihn schenll genug kalt.


----------



## Hamburgperle (18. November 2012)

BigBangKin schrieb:


> Als Demon-Hexer kann man BWL schon solo machen. Andere Klassen mit nem guten selfheal schaffen das auch da durch den selfhealdie adds nach paar sek. auf dich hauen und nichtmehr auf den Boss. Wen man dann die Kontrolle verliert kann man schnell bissl aoe reinhaun um die Adds zu töten (kann gegen ende ziemlich knapp werden auch wens bei genügend Selfheal am anfang anders aussieht) und dann einfach wieder übernhemen und wie gewohnt weiter machen
> 
> Und eine Frage: Kann man eigentlich Halion wirklich solo machen? Das ist doch der Boss mit der Zwielicht-mechanik also an 2 Orten gleichzeitig sein dürfte schwer sein :S




Warum sollte man bei Halion denn an 2 Orten sein müssen? Es ist zwar die gewünschte Mechanik seitens Blizz, aber es ist nicht zwingend. Wir haben Halion schon auf 85 mit fünf Spielern gemacht und sind alle zusammen geblieben. Das hat gefunzt, also warum sollte heute auf LvL 90 nen DK das net packen ...wird nen bissl glücksabhängig sein, in der Phase, wo man eigentlich sich aufteilen sollte.

Edit: gerade mal gegoogelt. Gibt sogar Vids vom Solokill.


----------



## Nomisno (18. November 2012)

Wenn Halion sich heilt ~> mehr Schaden machen als er sich heilt und wenn er mehr austeilt, ist x % mehr als nichts immernoch nichts :> Dürfte kein Problem sein^^

Zu Todeswisper: Ja, du kannst das Manaschild als mdd problemlos runetrhauen, wie gesagt, auf 90 gibts in der icc allgemein garantiert keine probleme mehr (außer natürlich luftschiff und traumwandler )

ichigo, welchen Nefarian meisnt du? Den 60er kannst du problemlos umhauen, weil er irgendeinen Spieler außer dem Tank kontrolliert ~> es gibt keinen anderen ^^ Der 85er Nefarian ist mit gutem Equipment und Skill zu schaffen, siehe Mionee, sie hat ihn ja gelegt ^^


----------



## ichigoleader (19. November 2012)

Ah ok super, ich meinte den 60er, ich dachte wenn nur einer da ist das der dann übernommen wird aber wenn das so ist dann kann ich mir ja bald Ashkandi farmen, hat dann nur ewige 6 Jahre gedauert.^^


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (19. November 2012)

KidSnare schrieb:


> OK, dh als Melee kann ich ihren manaschild auch runterkloppen? Hatte das irgendwie in Erinnerung, dass das immer unsere Caster machen mussten.



Kann ja durchaus sein. Aber der Boss erzwingt das nicht. Ein einfacher Grund warum euren Caster das Manaschild zugeteilt wurde könnte u.A. sein das die Meeles sonst zwischen Adds+Boss immer viel laufen müssen, zumal es Adds gibt die nur von Meeles gekillt werden können.

Caster können halt schneller das Target wechseln.


----------



## dandolor (19. November 2012)

FDS geht auch. Hab das am Samstag mit meinem Mönch gemacht. 
Beim letzten Boss da wo alle Adds zusammen kommen wurde es zwar manchmal knapp wegen CC und Stile
und konnte den nur mit Tanksskill legen.


----------



## Knallfix (19. November 2012)

Paladin vs. Brutalus in Sunwell.
Retri oder Tank?
Habs mit beiden Skillungen versucht aber letztendlich mit gleichen Ergebniss, RIP.
Der eine lebte länger, der andere machte mehr Schaden.

Und wenn ich lese, das manche da noch mit 15 Stacks vom Debuff vorstehen dann (ver)zweifel ich schon :/ 

Als Jäger easy going aber so.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. November 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> FDS geht auch. Hab das am Samstag mit meinem Mönch gemacht.
> Beim letzten Boss da wo alle Adds zusammen kommen wurde es zwar manchmal knapp wegen CC und Stile
> und konnte den nur mit Tanksskill legen.



kael ging (je nach klasse) auch mit 85 schon solo...phase 3 kann man sich stark vereinfachen.


----------



## dandolor (21. November 2012)

Denkt ihr es wäre möglich ZA Timerun solo zu machen?


----------



## dandolor (21. November 2012)

Grad hier gesehen das es zu zweit und dks geht


----------



## Bezzlebub (21. November 2012)

wer erfahrung mit nem MS Warri bei LK im 10er Solo hab nen Video gesehn von nem Prot Warri zu MoP Pre Patch der den LK locker gemacht hat mich würd halt interessieren ob es auch als DD möglich ist


----------



## Happy-Tripper (21. November 2012)

Feodes schrieb:


> Edit: Zul Gurub geht alles, bis auf den Raptorboss.



Falsch, auch der Raptorboss geht solo. Man hat, wenn man es richtig macht, nach dem Anstürmen soviel Rache, dass man ihn twohitten kann.


----------



## Nisbo (22. November 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> kael ging (je nach klasse) auch mit 85 schon solo...phase 3 kann man sich stark vereinfachen.



Wie vereinfachen ? Stab anlegen ? Tusse zuerst ? Verteilt ablegen ?

@dandolorWenn Dein Mönch Stäbe tragen kann (bin mit dem Mönch noch nicht so fit) dann für P3 den Stab anlegen und aktivieren, die Tusse zuerst umhauen und dann ist Ruhe.

Nach der Phase kannste die normale Waffe wieder anlegen.




--------

Allgemein mal zu FDS, habe den bisher mit dem Druiden (Tank) mit dem WL (Dämo) mit dem Pala (Vergelter, geht schneller als mit Tankskillung) und oh welch Wunder mit dem DK (Blut) gekillt. Das Peinliche ist jetzt aber das ich ihn nicht mit dem Jäger (MM) gelegt bekomme denn in P4 muss ja das Pet weg wegen MC und Schlangenfalle geht auch nicht mehr. Stab anlegen macht auch keinen Sinn mehr um das "Fear" in P4 zu umgehen da man dann keinen Schaden mehr macht.




Also wie übersteht man den jetzt P4 als Jäger ? Abschreckung ist ja keine wirkliche Hilfe und Geisterbande hilft auch nicht, k.A. warum zumindest taucht das nicht im Recount als Heal auf (Pet nicht in Sichtweite von Kael)

Mit dem Schurken habe ich Kael noch nicht probiert, Magier sehe ich eh keine Chance. Warri ist noch nicht so weit und Shadow habe ich momentan noch keine Idee (noch nicht mit beschäftigt)

----

Ony geht mit dem WL und Jäger ohne Probleme, ansonsten nur mit dem DK gelegt, dauert zwar wegen der Luftphase etwas länger aber kein Problem.
Restliche Klasse noch nicht getestet.

---

Mally geht mit dem WL extrem gut (mit Speed AV), Hunter auch kein Problem. Mit den Meles (Pala-Tank, Blut-DK) scheiter ich am Enrage, Mage noch nicht probiert da ich nicht weiß ob der Mage Mally Tanken kann. P3 geht gut wenn man die verstanden hat. Zuerst 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 um seine Hots auf sich aufzubauen und sobald er angreifbar ist 1 - 1 - 2 - 3 und immer sofort aus dem Feld raus, wenn man etwas geübter ist dann 1 - 1 - 1 - 2 - 3 Mein Problem war dort zuerst (da ich da früher immer nur den Massenheal gemacht habe) das ich erst dachte man muss in "Mele-Range" bleiben ^^ und so haben mich dann die Felder gekillt.

----

Bei Kara (1. Boss, mehr mache ich dort nicht) ist momentan die Herausforderung nicht zu viel Schaden zu machen ^^

Mehr habe ich noch nicht probiert, Obsi 25 mit 3D wäre noch interessant wegen dem Mount aber das werde ich wohl erst später mit dem Blut DK versuchen wenn der auch mal Gear hat.


----------



## Xidish (26. November 2012)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> In BWL kommt man auch schon alleine ohne in einer Raidgruppe zu sein.


Bist Du Dir sicher, daß Du BWL meinst?
Ich habe es gestern versucht - und ich kam nicht rein. 
Oder habe ich mich im Eingang geirrt?! 
Oder hast Du Dich reinporten lassen?


----------



## Nomisno (26. November 2012)

Erstmal zu Kael, schaut euch solo Videos an, ihr könnt die Adds in ph1 rumkiten und in der ganzen festung verteilen, dann habt ihr in der dritten phase nur mit einem nach dem anderen zu schaffen. Schwer war der Kampf nur auf 85, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man da auf 90 noch Probleme bekommt 

@ Knallfix: Brutallus haben DKs ebenfalls auf 85 schon geschafft, das war aber schon eine enorme equipmentlastige nummer^^ Auf 90 dürftest du als Tank eig durchkommen, probier doch Tankskillung und Mischgear aus, also die besten Tank- und die besten DD-Teile :> Dann müsste er eig. liegen. Habs auf 90 noch nicht probiert, aber die stacks dürften wegheilbar sein bzw. der boss umburstbar^^

Nisbo, Obsi 3D geht nur, wenn du den Drachen umbursten kannst, der die anderen Bosse immunisiert. Da müsstest du ins Portal, wenn er das macht, was ja solo nicht geht. Wenn er aber vor einer Immunisierung liegt, sollte das ganze recht einfach sein, wenn man genügend Skill mit einpackt  

Ich hab mich mal mehr an den MoP heros als Blut DK versucht, wobei mein Equipment immernoch relativ schlecht ist (470 itemlevel):

Brauerei ist der größte Witz aller Zeiten. Nur die zweite Trashgruppe (3 Ho-zen + Feuerelementare in dr Luft) ist ziemlich übel, die 4 großen mobs direkt vor dem Endboss hauen auch recht hart rein. Den Endboss konnte ich leider nicht legen, weil er Adds geholt hat; wenn man andere Fähigkeiten abkriegt, ist der mehr oder weniger faceroll.
Im Jadetempel ist der erste Boss nach wie vor ein Witz - den kann wahrsch sogar ein magier solo legen - der zweite killt mich momentan mit hohem magischem aoe, was aber mit steigender Ausrüstung nicht mehr das Problem sein wird :>
Niuzao ist lustig, die kann ich nur empfehlen! Der erste boss ist zumindest für Tankklassen ein Witz. Als DK zünde ich bei der Explosion meine Antimagische Hülle und hau den Boss nur um. Der zweite Boss lies mich bisher scheitern, werd ihn die nächsten Wochen aber sicher noch legen. Man muss halt möglichst viele Bomben aufsparen, um sie auf den boss zu werfen, weil der selbst immer meh schaden austeilt :/ Alles danach stell ich mir relativ einfach vor 
In der Scholo hab ich beim ersten Boss nicht genug Schaden gefahren, bevor die Eiswand kam und war nicht wirklich motiviert, daran zu feilen, nur damit er liegt^^

Und den ZA Timerun werd ich mal solo probieren, das wird interessant *gg*

Soviel von mir^^

PS.: Alysrazor despawnt solo immer wieder während dem Kampf :c Ist das aktuell ein bug oder liegts an mir?


----------



## Veshrae (27. November 2012)

Liegt an dir, wurde erst gestern wieder von Shadow Kollegen solo gelegt.

Btw. BT solo als Assa Rogue nun auch clear.


----------



## Theopa (27. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher, daß Du BWL meinst?
> Ich habe es gestern versucht - und ich kam nicht rein.
> Oder habe ich mich im Eingang geirrt?!
> Oder hast Du Dich reinporten lassen?



Wenn du die Pre-Q hast kommst du rein, einfach Kugel anklicken und es kann losgehen.


----------



## Xidish (27. November 2012)

Das habe ich noch nicht probiert gehabt.
Hatte es nur per Ini Eingang in UBRS versucht. 

*edit:*
Juchu, Patch 5.1. kommt nun kommende Nacht. 
Ich freue mich aber nicht nur auf Raidinis solo begehbar - nochmehr auf die kommenden Storyquests
um Allianz und Horde (wobei Hordenspieler bereits questbedingt etwas mehr wissen).


----------



## dandolor (27. November 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Wie vereinfachen ? Stab anlegen ? Tusse zuerst ? Verteilt ablegen ?
> 
> @dandolorWenn Dein Mönch Stäbe tragen kann (bin mit dem Mönch noch nicht so fit) dann für P3 den Stab anlegen und aktivieren, die Tusse zuerst umhauen und dann ist Ruhe.
> 
> Nach der Phase kannste die normale Waffe wieder anlegen.



Habe den Boss mit der normalen Waffe gelegt. Wird in der Phase wo alle kommen manchmal etwas knapp es geht aber. Der Braumeister hat ja zum Glück guten Selfheal


----------



## Nomisno (27. November 2012)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Liegt an dir, wurde erst gestern wieder von Shadow Kollegen solo gelegt.



Komisch. Woran könnte das liegen? :/


----------



## ichigoleader (27. November 2012)

Weiß einer von euch was es damit auf sich hat das in den Patchnotes steht das Gegner die früher eine Gruppe benötigten jetzt einfacher allein zu bekämpfen sind.
Die Änderung an Razorgore ist mir ja schon bekannt (also das man ihn solo hinbekommt weil er keinen Schaden mehr bekommt), aber gibt es sonst noch was?
Zum Beispiel Thaddius, oder kann man das mittlerweile schon solo machen, bzw. die beiden Adds vor ihm.
Oder das C´thun jetzt einfacher zu besiegen ist (ist der einzige den ich da noch nicht solo gelegt habe).


----------



## Nomisno (27. November 2012)

Die Adds vor Thaddius gingen schon immer, lauf zum einen und das andere kommt direkt zu dir. Kommt halt dann mehr aoe rein, aber wie so viele 80er bosse dürfte das auf 90 inzwischen null problem mehr darstellen :>


----------



## Xidish (27. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja bisher das Problem und warum man BWL ohne einen 2. Spieler nicht solo CLEAREN kann.


Um nochmal darauf zurück zukommen, daß es solo nicht gehen soll.

Es hat schon ein 85er Jäger geschafft (mit Patch 4.0.6.) - mit gutem Timing zwischen Schaden/Übernehmen im Wechsel.
Bin eben auf das Video gestoßen. 

*BWL Solo Run*

*edit:* 
Wobei, ist das wirklich solo?
Man kommt doch beim Sololoot keine Würfeloption mehr.
Oder ist er in einer Gruppe, um überhaupt da drinnen zu sein? (weiß nicht, ob man da schon solo rein konnte).

greetz


----------



## jordilaforge (28. November 2012)

also auge geht locker solo.

hab kael eben gelegt, als BM.
dank geistbande ist man nciht mal nah am sterben.

phase 1 und 2 sind ein witz.

phase 3 ist da etwas anspruchsvoller, wenn man jedoch den bomber als erste killt, liegen die andern recht fix.

phase 4 hab ich dann ein paar anläufe gebraucht.
der trick ist, am rande hinter einer der figuren zu stehen, damit man out of sight ist.
dann wird man nicht übernommen
schaden kommt kaum aufs pet, so das ich in der phase nur einmal heilen musste.
pet einfach die arbeit machen lassen und gut ist

phase 5 ist dann das einfachste.

danch dann gruul noch schnell genug. ist auch easy, einfach olm unhauen, dann die andern nach und nach. 
gruul selber war ja schon auf 85 easy, beide fights haben jeweils nur 1,5 minuten gedauert, und mein equip ist gerade mal bei 460.


----------



## Tazmal (28. November 2012)

Wenn man den Sinn eines MMO´s kennt frage ich mich warum man inis solo machen mag ?

danke für die tollen antworten die jetzt folgen werden, meistens sicherlich flames


----------



## Fremder123 (28. November 2012)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Wenn man den Sinn eines MMO´s kennt frage ich mich warum man inis solo machen mag ?
> 
> danke für die tollen antworten die jetzt folgen werden, meistens sicherlich flames


Keine Sorge, hier wird niemand flamen. Du wolltest zwar sicher provokativ wirken, das ging nur eben daneben. Warum man Inis solo macht hättest Du Dir nämlich selbst beantworten können... Herausforderung. Was bin ich imstande zu meistern, wofür man einstmals oder immer noch eigentlich mehrere Spieler braucht?

Frag mal floppy um Rat wie man richtig trollt. Der war zwar auch schon mal besser, aber in der Not...


----------



## Knallfix (28. November 2012)

jordilaforge schrieb:


> also auge geht locker solo.
> 
> hab kael eben gelegt, als BM.
> dank geistbande ist man nciht mal nah am sterben.



Jau, BM Jäger ist wirklich klasse dafür.
Auch Reliquarium im BT ist so ein Kinderspiel.

Nur mit dem Pala, mit dem krieg ich irgendwie gar nichts (mehr) gebacken.
Lootpech hat er schon immer, seit BC nun *heul* und das setzt sich scheinbar auch bei den Bossmechaniken fort -.- 
Farme schon ewig, WoW Pausen mal aussen vor, für den Sulfuronhammer.
Und was passiert letzte Woche?
Dienstag eine Bindung, Mittwoch die andere Bindung und die Essenz von Raggi für Thunderfury.
Aber ich will doch den Hammer ... und jetzt nich auch noch Elementiumblöcke etc farmen


----------



## Fremder123 (28. November 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Aber ich will doch den Hammer ... und jetzt nich auch noch Elementiumblöcke etc farmen


Das geht relativ fix, glaub mir. Die Blöcke droppen sehr gut, sollte daran nix verändert worden sein. Ich empfand die Herstellung von Donnerzorn als weit chilliger wie ich befürchtet hatte. Da die Fesseln bei vielen das eigentliche Problem darstellen und Du die ja beide hast sei Dir ans Herz gelegt, das Schwert nun auch zu vollenden.^^

Bei Sulfuras siehts bei mir auch weit düsterer aus: Mir fehlt zu Sulfuras nach wie vor das Auge von Raggi. Der epische Hammer liegt schon ewig auf der Bank und gammelt vor sich hin. Aber das blöde Auge will und will nicht droppen. <.<


----------



## ichigoleader (28. November 2012)

Entweder stell ich mich gescheit an oder es geht immer noch nicht das man Razorgore solo hinbekommt, gut er bekommt weniger Schaden und kann auch mehr Eier kaputt hauen aber das bringt halt nix wenn man den Adds nicht Herr wird.
Wenn das heute noch einer ausprobiert wäre toll wenn da einer was zu sagt.


----------



## Nomisno (28. November 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt, als hunter/inzwischen wahrsch auch alle anderen petklassen geht das. Wenn man es wirklich drauf hat :> Ich kanns ja mal als unholy dk testen, aber jetzt gehen erstmal mop heros und die leichteren 85er raidbosse vor :>


----------



## Knallfix (29. November 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Entweder stell ich mich gescheit an oder es geht immer noch nicht das man Razorgore solo hinbekommt, gut er bekommt weniger Schaden und kann auch mehr Eier kaputt hauen aber das bringt halt nix wenn man den Adds nicht Herr wird.
> Wenn das heute noch einer ausprobiert wäre toll wenn da einer was zu sagt.



Du bist nicht alleine *g
Brech mir auch einen ab.
Irgendwann dreschen soviele Mobs auf den ein, dass er einfach nur sterben muss.
In Foren findet man diverse Theorien über Laufwege etc aber naja 
Die Kontrolle zwischendurch immer mal unterbrechen und Aggro fabrizieren soll helfen aber habs auch noch nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Eluneszorn (29. November 2012)

Ja geht meinem Mönch auch so,habe Razorgore gestern getestet.
Eier gehen jetzt schneller kaputt aber die Adds machen trotzdem weiter Schaden auf den Boss.
In den Patchnotes steht übrigens das Mitglieder der Schwarzfelslegion keinen Schaden mehr auf ihn machen,dem ist aber nicht so.
Hoffe mal das Blizzard das noch fixt,habe gestern erstmal nen Ticket geschrieben.

Sorry für OT aber ich war gestern BWL,MC und AQ wegen den neuen Pets,nicht ein einziges ist gedroppt,scheinen ja ne ganz miese Droprate zu haben.


----------



## TRC (29. November 2012)

Eluneszorn schrieb:


> Sorry für OT aber ich war gestern BWL,MC und AQ wegen den neuen Pets,nicht ein einziges ist gedroppt,scheinen ja ne ganz miese Droprate zu haben.



Ja, sorry, daran bin wohl ich schuld. Bin gestern ebenfalls durch mindestens 10 alte Raids und 20 alte 5er gerauscht und habe jedesmal mindestens 2 Mounts bekommen. Für dich ist jetzt leider keins mehr übrig...


----------



## Xidish (29. November 2012)

Hab gestern auch 2 Raids versucht.
Leider bin ich scheinbar schon zu alt^^, da ich gleich bei 2 Bossen gestorben bin. 
1. Boss in "Schlacht um Hyjal" und Vashji im Schlangenschrein ...

Es ist zwar mal ganz interessant, solo zu "raiden".
Doch mit anderen Spielern macht es dennoch vielmehr Spaß (nicht nur wegen einem Kill).


----------



## Knallfix (29. November 2012)

Razorgore hab ich dann doch noch geschafft.
Die eigene Aggro scheint der Schlüssel zu sein.
Das Kanalisieren regelmäßig unterbrechen wenn mehr als 3 - 4 Mobs an Razorgore hängen und auf alles eindreschen was um einen rum steht, mit allem was man hat.
Dabei aufpassen, dass man Razorgore nicht erwischt 

Immerhin gabs am Ende 3 T2 Teile, soviel wie in allen anderen Runs vorher zusammen nicht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. November 2012)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Wenn man den Sinn eines MMO´s kennt frage ich mich warum man inis solo machen mag ?
> 
> danke für die tollen antworten die jetzt folgen werden, meistens sicherlich flames



Weil MMO (Massive Multiplayer Online) eben nicht OMMO (Only Massive Multiplayer Online) bedeutet. 5 oder 10 Spieler ist auch nicht mal annähernd "Massive".


----------



## Nomisno (29. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hab gestern auch 2 Raids versucht.
> Leider bin ich scheinbar schon zu alt^^, da ich gleich bei 2 Bossen gestorben bin.
> 1. Boss in "Schlacht um Hyjal" und Vashji im Schlangenschrein ...
> 
> ...



Als was denn für eine Klasse? :> Weil mit Vashjir haben viele Klassen immernoch Probleme, was man so hört. Ist auch nachvollziehbar ^^


----------



## Sano (30. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal die PTR-Patchnotes durchforstet (Stand 2.11.) und es ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige alte Bosse abgeschwächt werden:
> 
> Es sind nun weniger Treffer nötig, um Viscidus einzufrieren und zu zersplittern.
> Die Fähigkeit 'Gezeitenschild' von Oberster Kriegsfürst Naj'entus hält nun weniger lang an.
> ...



kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Viscidus mit nem pala alleine hin bekommen kann?
Bei 0% geht er nicht down und zersplittern kann ich ihn auch nicht


Danke schon mal


----------



## Fremder123 (30. November 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Viscidus mit nem pala alleine hin bekommen kann?
> Bei 0% geht er nicht down und zersplittern kann ich ihn auch nicht
> 
> 
> Danke schon mal



Damit vielleicht: Frostöl

Als Waffe evtl. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=35015 die gibts für wenig Ehre beim Händler.


----------



## Sano (30. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Damit vielleicht: Frostöl
> 
> Als Waffe evtl. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=35015 die gibts für wenig Ehre beim Händler.



danke dir

Ach übrigens, ist das rote Quirai-Sondensignal wieder im Spiel. Ich habe mich sehr gewundert als ich den Erfolg nun doch noch bekommen konnte.

C thun ist auch ohne Probleme zu legen.

Grüße


----------



## Sano (30. November 2012)

Feuerkralle in BWL ist leider immer noch nicht zu schaffen.

Schade


----------



## Fakt (30. November 2012)

Gestern mal mit dem Shadow Kael'thas fürs Mount angegangen. Hatte ihn zwar schon mal mitm Hunter auf 85 (zu zweit) gelegt, hatte aber dann mit dem Shadow (trotz 474er EQ) doch einige massive Probleme in der 2. und 3. Phase... Einfach, weil man permanent unterbochen / gestunnt / was auch immer wird. Aber im 4. Anlauf und der Idee, die Trulla in Ph1 von den andern dreien entfernt umzuhauen, sich dann da hinzustellen und sie gleich umzubretzeln/bissel kiten, gings dann. In Ph 4. hatte ich dann auch noch mal ein paar Beinahe-Herzstillstände, aber letztendlich lag er dann doch. Natürlich ohne Mount, so wie's die kommenden Monate der Fall sein wird...  Mit dem Druidentank hab ich es übrigens auch erst mal nicht geschafft, einfach weil der Dmg in Ph. 3 fehlte, und es dann aufgegeben. 
Aber wenn der Hunter und Schami dann auch auf 90 sind, werd ich das Mount 3 mal wöchentlich farmen gehen können...

btw: Frage mich, was ihr alle in BWL wollt....? Einfach nur die Herausforderung meistern oder gibts da was, was ich noch nich gesehen habe...?


----------



## Sano (30. November 2012)

Die neuen Pets will ich haben. Auch in BWL sind 3 zu haben. 

Deswegen ist BWL so interessant.

Grüße


----------



## Fakt (30. November 2012)

Ach die, stimmt. Gestern was gelesen davon.

Die Dropraten sollen doch nich soo schlecht sein, oder? Glaub, dass mach ich dann lieber mit nem Gildie zusammen....


----------



## Evolverx (30. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das geht relativ fix, glaub mir. Die Blöcke droppen sehr gut, sollte daran nix verändert worden sein. Ich empfand die Herstellung von Donnerzorn als weit chilliger wie ich befürchtet hatte. Da die Fesseln bei vielen das eigentliche Problem darstellen und Du die ja beide hast sei Dir ans Herz gelegt, das Schwert nun auch zu vollenden.^^
> 
> Bei Sulfuras siehts bei mir auch weit düsterer aus: Mir fehlt zu Sulfuras nach wie vor das Auge von Raggi. Der epische Hammer liegt schon ewig auf der Bank und gammelt vor sich hin. Aber das blöde Auge will und will nicht droppen. <.<



Die Elementiumblöcke zu sammeln geht wirklich relativ flott. Das Nervigste an der Geschichte sind die Unmengen an Arkanitbarren die man braucht da die Arkankristalle ja eine sehr Bescheidene dropprate haben. Ich hab meine Barren inzwischen zusammen und es hängt nur noch daran das die linke Handfessel nicht droppen will. Bei Sulfuras sieht es nicht viel besser aus. nicht nur das das Auge nicht droppen will, auch bei den Sulfuronblöcken hab ich kein glück. In anderthalb Jahren regelmässigen farmens hab ich genau 1nen bekommen. den epischen Hammer hab ich nur desshalb inzwischen in meinem inventar weil ein gildenkumpel irgentwann mitleid hatte und mir die blöcke gegeben hat


----------



## Xidish (30. November 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Feuerkralle in BWL ist leider immer noch nicht zu schaffen.


Nicht aufgeben!
Wie Du in meinem geposteten Video sehen kannst, war er bereits schon mit 85 legbar - zumindest als Jäger.^^
Ich habe es auch noch nicht geschafft, mit meinem unheiligen DK.

War seit 2006 nicht mehr da drinnen.
So dachte ich mir beim ersten Versuch neulich, killste ihn mal sofort - ähm war falsch und logischerweise ungesund. 
Aber auch mit Versuchen, wie in dem Video gelang es mir noch nicht.
Es sind mir einfach zu viele Mobs.

Bei Vashji hatte ich nicht das Problem sie in der HP runterzubekommen.
Doch ich habe es nicht geschafft, ihr Anwachsen ab ca 50% zu verhindern.
Egal wie ich rumeierte, ich fand so gut wie keine besudelnde Elemente. 
---------------------------
Als ich noch viel geschmiedet habe, da hatte ich schnell wirklich viele Arkanitbarren zusammen.
Hatte da nicht den Eindruck, daß es schwer und aufwendig sei.

*edit:*
Mal 'ne andere Frage ...
Wie gut/schlecht dropt eigentlich der Schwertgriff aus WotLK?
War nun öfters drinnen (Hallen der Reflektionen) und nix davon zu sehen bekommen. 

greetz


----------



## Evolverx (1. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> ....
> Als ich noch viel geschmiedet habe, da hatte ich schnell wirklich viele Arkanitbarren zusammen.
> Hatte da nicht den Eindruck, daß es schwer und aufwendig sei.
> 
> ...



Arkankristalle droppen nur in Thoriumerzen und können nicht sondiert werden was die sache mühsam macht da die dropchance etwa bei 10 % liegt einen stein zu bekommen aber auch andere edelsteine möglich sind. Sparen kann man sich aber einige Kristalle wenn man seinen Alchimist auf Transmutation Spezialisiert hat denn immerhin braucht man 50 barren für den Sulfuronhammer und für 10 verzauberte Elementiumbarren bei Donnerzorn noch weitere 100.

Was den Schwertgriff angeht, der ist Trashloot weshalb ich zum Farmen die Grube von Saron empfehlen würde. Hab ihn damals mehrfach bekommen und er ist immer da gedroppt. Die Dropppchance liegt laut buffed datenbank je nach mob bei 0,14 % abwärts, die wurde ja kurz nach dem Erscheinen der inis gesenkt weil sie zu hoch war. Meinen Erinnerungen nach droppte er aber immernoch ganz gut. ist halt wie mit allem anderen reine glückssache.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Dezember 2012)

Als Hunter den 91er Rar Elite "Sahn Gezeitenjäger" fand ich schon knackig. Gut, jetzt würde ich ihn glaube beim nächsten Mal im First Try legen, wenn man weiß wie, aber für so'n herumstehenden Open-World Rar-Mob ne harte Nuss.


----------



## Sano (1. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> *edit:*
> Mal 'ne andere Frage ...
> Wie gut/schlecht dropt eigentlich der Schwertgriff aus WotLK?
> War nun öfters drinnen (Hallen der Reflektionen) und nix davon zu sehen bekommen.
> ...



Ich habe mit meinem Pala ne Hand voll Runs gebraucht, ging aber relativ fix.
Ich würde dir empfehlen den Trash in der Grube zu machen. Geht schnell und 
du hast die beste Chance einen zu bekommen. Bei mir ist er nach ca 4 Runs dort gedroppt.

Gruße


----------



## Alfis (1. Dezember 2012)

Kann man eigentlich die Schwierigkeit nicht mehr einstellen, wenn man seit 5.1 ganz alleine einen Raid betritt? Bei mir wird es beim betreten immer auf 25er gestellt automatisch.

Würd gerne noch ein paar 10er Schalchtzugserfolge machen aus WotLK.


----------



## Nomisno (1. Dezember 2012)

Alfis schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die Schwierigkeit nicht mehr einstellen, wenn man seit 5.1 ganz alleine einen Raid betritt? Bei mir wird es beim betreten immer auf 25er gestellt automatisch.
> 
> Würd gerne noch ein paar 10er Schalchtzugserfolge machen aus WotLK.



Doch, eig. schon O_o

Den schwertgriff hab ich damals auf 80 immer farmen wollen, aber er ist nie gedroppt. Auf 85 bin ich nurnoch selten da rein, wie es scheint, hatte ich imemr pech


----------



## KidSnare (1. Dezember 2012)

Ramponierter Schwertgriff, bei dem Begriff bekomme ich Pickel. Ich war schon so oft in den 3 Inis und hab Grube schon zig mal solo Trash gefarmt. Ich hab den Griff noch nie auch nur gesehen.

Wollte gestern PDK solo machen, aber der debuff gleich beim ersten Boss haut mich um. Kann man da irgendwie tricksen als Druide?
Will jetzt auch mal Ulduar machen, da ich damals nur die ersten 4 Bosse gemacht hab, die bei der weekly quest dabei waren. Gibts da Bosse, die solo nicht gehen?


----------



## Nomisno (1. Dezember 2012)

Der debuff darf dich einfach nicht umhauen bzw der boss muss liegen, bevor erstnhafter schaden reinkommt. Zünde CDs, dann sollte das eig. kein Problem sein 

Ulduar dürfte auf 90 auch kein Problem mehr sein, höchstens Thorim (oder ein anderer Wächter, der mit der Arena halt) geht nur als ingi mit rocketboots und vielen tricks solo^^ Dafür solltest du dir Hilfe holen, ansonsten fällt mir grad kein Boss ein, der dir wirklich Probleme bereiten sollte, außer du hast bei Yoggi Pech mit den Tentakeln die dich greifen^^


----------



## Klobbireturns (1. Dezember 2012)

Hab jetzt mit meinem schurken mich mal ans T6 Farmen gemacht.

BT, alles ohne probleme, steh nach 20 minuten am rat der illidari. Fein. und da ist das Problem xD

Hat da wer n Tipp ? oder solo zu hart?

Problem ist, seit 5.1 scheints mir so ,dass man alte id´s nicht teilen kann. Wollte mir eben n shadow zur unterstützung dazu nehmen, ging nicht


----------



## Nomisno (1. Dezember 2012)

Als Schurke dürfte der Rat doch down sein, bevor die zu irgendwas kommen ^^ Unterbrich die Tusse, wenn sie sich immunisiert, geh auf einen anderen. Ansonsten musst du halt hoffen, dass dus aushältst und so viel Schaden wie möglich machen. Ich weiß nicht, wie arg du schwitzen wirst, aber könnte schon sehr knapp werden.


----------



## Rabaz (1. Dezember 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meinem Pala ne Hand voll Runs gebraucht, ging aber relativ fix.
> Ich würde dir empfehlen den Trash in der Grube zu machen. Geht schnell und
> du hast die beste Chance einen zu bekommen. Bei mir ist er nach ca 4 Runs dort gedroppt.
> 
> Gruße



Ich habe einen 80 lvl-stop char mit dem ich seit 2 Jahren in diese Inzen gehe und ich habe den Schwertgriff EINmal gesehen. 

Der ist ganz ganz sicher nicht farmbar.


----------



## KidSnare (2. Dezember 2012)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Der debuff darf dich einfach nicht umhauen bzw der boss muss liegen, bevor erstnhafter schaden reinkommt. Zünde CDs, dann sollte das eig. kein Problem sein
> 
> Ulduar dürfte auf 90 auch kein Problem mehr sein, höchstens Thorim (oder ein anderer Wächter, der mit der Arena halt) geht nur als ingi mit rocketboots und vielen tricks solo^^ Dafür solltest du dir Hilfe holen, ansonsten fällt mir grad kein Boss ein, der dir wirklich Probleme bereiten sollte, außer du hast bei Yoggi Pech mit den Tentakeln die dich greifen^^


Gerade nochmal versucht in PDK. Extra auf Katze umgespecct, Boss gepullt, Berserker an, losgeschreddert. Der Boss droppte recht schnell, aber noch schneller flogen mit nach einigen Sekunden die Schadenszahlen um die Ohren und ich war down. Also Gormok ist auf jeden Fall ne harte Nummer solo.

Ulduar vorher mal gemacht, Flammenleviathan, XT, Kologarn und Auriaya waren kein Problem solo, allerdings hat mich Kologarn 2x geröstet mit seinem Atem, der immer noch ziemlich übel ist. Ich hab mich gewundert warum er den macht....merke, nicht mit Feenfeuer pullen^^. Nach den 2. mal ist mir mein Fehler aufgefallen und ich hab ihn einfach angestürmt, dann nur noch faceroll.


----------



## Klobbireturns (2. Dezember 2012)

ich dacht ja auch dass die sehr schnell liegen  hab jeden heal gekcikt, aber der dmg reicht nich bzw ich fress zuviel ^^ ( ilvl 486) das is schon derb, werd nachher mein glück ma wieder versuchen ^^


----------



## Nomisno (2. Dezember 2012)

Hm, dann hast du als Schurke halt gelitten 

Snare, versuch PdK als Tank mit DD Equip, so wars auf 85 für Blut DKs auch schon machbar (wenn auch enormer Schaden reinkam :/). Alle CDs zünden und so schnell es geht weghauen. Ich werds vllt die nächsten Tage auch nochmal probieren, damit ich mir mal ein Bild machen kann^^ Bei Ulduar kannst du Freya und Hodir auch ohne Probleme legen, Thorim nur mit viel tricksen und Mimiron wird schwer, weil du wahrsch kaum Fernkampfattacken für den Kopf am Ende hast. Der restliche raid dürfte auch mehr oder weniger faceroll sein 

Ich hab übrigens eben den ZA timerun ohne Probleme gesolot, als Blut DK mit mischgear. Ich konnte recht leicht Trash zusammenziehen und hatte am Ende noch 4min Zeit über, ich denke als DD ist es außer dem zweiten Boss, der anstürmt (=500% mehr Schaden) auch kein ding :>


----------



## Xidish (2. Dezember 2012)

Alfis schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die Schwierigkeit nicht mehr einstellen, wenn man seit 5.1 ganz alleine einen Raid betritt? Bei mir wird es beim betreten immer auf 25er gestellt automatisch.





Nomisno schrieb:


> Doch, eig. schon O_o


Scheinbar wird es immer auf das Höchstmögliche gestellt (zumindest was die Spieleranzahl betrifft).
Denn genau das ist mir auch aufgefallen.

Schwertgriff ist in den Eiskronenzitadelleninis immer noch nicht gedropt. 

Dann mal ne Frage ...
Wie schaffe ich in den Ruinen von AQ den Ayamiss?
Der ist mir zu weit in der Luft und meine Zauber reichen nicht für genügend Schaden.
Sterbe scheinbar immer wieder vorher an dessem Gift.

Und wo sind die ganzen Quests in Silithus zu den Teilen aus AQ hin - etwa entfernt?
Denn die droppen ja immer noch onmass.

greetz


----------



## ichigoleader (2. Dezember 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 80 lvl-stop char mit dem ich seit 2 Jahren in diese Inzen gehe und ich habe den Schwertgriff EINmal gesehen.
> 
> Der ist ganz ganz sicher nicht farmbar.



Ich hab ihn noch nie gesehen weder die 6 Wochen die ich farm noch damals als ich da mit 4 Kaspern duchrbin.
Und andere haben den damals schon 3 mal gehabt, ich hätte ihn immer noch nicht wenn nicht ein Kumpel letztens rein wäre und dort einen bekommen hat.
Er hat seit MoP Release schon seinen zweiten, geht aber nur ein bis zweimal die Woche.


----------



## Nomisno (2. Dezember 2012)

Ayamiss kannst du umgehen, wenn deine Fernzauber nicht ausreichen. Mdd unfreundlicher solo Boss  Wenn den ein mdd packt, dann ein Tank, vllt DK mit Seuchen + Todesmantel und sehr viel Freizeit ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2012)

ist der bt gesichter boss eingentlich für priester inzwischen schaffbar ?

dk machen den ja locker solo da gibts genug videos aber jemand den mit priester geschafft ?


----------



## KidSnare (2. Dezember 2012)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Snare, versuch PdK als Tank mit DD Equip, so wars auf 85 für Blut DKs auch schon machbar (wenn auch enormer Schaden reinkam :/). Alle CDs zünden und so schnell es geht weghauen. Ich werds vllt die nächsten Tage auch nochmal probieren, damit ich mir mal ein Bild machen kann^^ Bei Ulduar kannst du Freya und Hodir auch ohne Probleme legen, Thorim nur mit viel tricksen und Mimiron wird schwer, weil du wahrsch kaum Fernkampfattacken für den Kopf am Ende hast. Der restliche raid dürfte auch mehr oder weniger faceroll sein


Den Rest von Ulduar hab ich nur nimmer gemacht weils schon spät war und ich müde. Danach zwar doch nochmal den Gormok probiert, aber das war ja wie gesagt nix. Bin mal gespannt was du zu berichten hast ;-)


----------



## Nomisno (2. Dezember 2012)

So, ich hab grad noch fix Gormok gelegt. Mit 44k DPS ohne Ghularmee lag er bei 4 stacks und da kam noch praktisch kein Schaden rein. Schlimmer werden da die 2 Würmer, die machen bös magischen Schaden, auf 90 hatte ich damit aber auch keine ernsthaften Probleme. Eisheuler ist dann vollends einfach, mal davon abgesehen, dass man den ganzen Kampf über den Schneebold auf dem Rücken hat. Hatte eine Blut Skillung und (ziemlich schlechtes) Mischgear 

Wrynn, probiers aus, wenn du es schaffst, ihn umzubursten, super, wenn nicht, wirst du wahrsch auf besseres Equipment warten müssen ^^


----------



## Knallfix (3. Dezember 2012)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mit meinem schurken mich mal ans T6 Farmen gemacht.
> 
> BT, alles ohne probleme, steh nach 20 minuten am rat der illidari. Fein. und da ist das Problem xD
> 
> ...



Rat der Illidari ist bei mir mit dem Jäger auch immer so eine Sache.
Entweder liegen die innerhalb von Sekunden
oder ich sterbe 


Und der Schwertgriff ...
fufufufufufu


----------



## madmurdock (6. Dezember 2012)

Da die "wichtigen" Drops und Achievements doch (mittlerweile) meist eh Accountweit funktionieren, spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen sich einen Blood DK hochzuleveln. Mit blauem Craft PvP Gear ist es dann mit Lvl 90 trotzdem 100 ma einfacher als wenn man gleiche Encounter mit seinem 15 ilvl höherem Stoffi absolvieren muss.. Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, wenn Items gefarmt werden sollen welche Bind on CHAR sind, aber darum gehts denke ich den wenigsten. Gibt es eigentlich ein Forum bzgl dieser Thematik wo man Taktiken gezielt besprechen kann?


----------



## SjoWbOy (6. Dezember 2012)

hey leute,
ne frage bzgl hexer und lvl 90 solo runs:
vermute mal demon spec? da dann eher mit der tank glyphe? also das mit der "halben" demo form? 
oder einfach standard demo und den blauen sack rausholen? was sind eure erfahrungen?

lg


----------



## Russelkurt (6. Dezember 2012)

Capt. Blaue Mülltüte ist super, besonders in der aufgepimpten Version mit dem Grimoire der Überlegenheit. Aber Capt. B.M. ist nicht für die Kombination mit den Dämonenflügelchen gedacht, denke ich, weil dann sowohl der Dämon und der Hexer selbst um die Aggro des Bosses streiten. Ich selbst nehme die Dämonenflügelchen in Kombination mit dem Zornwächter. Dann tanke ich, hauptsächlich mit Spot, Feuerbrandaura, Schattenfuror und Leben entziehen und mein Dämon hackt die Mobs klein.

Für Szenarien eignet sich das Grimoire der Opferung, finde ich, weil man da ja Leben pro 5 Sekunden regeneriert. Da habe ich mal für 2 andere DD getankt und bin nicht einmal unter 70% Leben gesunken


----------



## SjoWbOy (6. Dezember 2012)

schon mal vielen dank für deine antwort.
wie siehts denn mitm leben entziehen aus...reicht das um in so inis wie bt/hyial oder gar naxx/icc zu überleben?
mein hexer ist bald 90, und dementsprechend noch nicht wirklich equippt.
wird hero gear reichen oder brauch ich da schon eher was von lfr/raids/pvp(?) ?
fragen über fragen 

lg


----------



## Russelkurt (6. Dezember 2012)

Leben entziehen steigt im Wert, je mehr Gegner im Einzugsbereich sind. Beim Trash wird man, je nach dem wieviel die austeilen, fast schneller geheilt als man Schaden bekommt. Natürlich sollte man stets seinen Gesundheitsstein parat haben, ebenso können griffbereite Verbände nicht schaden, vor Allem bei Bossen, die entweder große Kellen austeilen oder deren Mechanik eine Heilung zeitweilig unterdrückt. Bufffood mit Intelligenz um den Schaden zu Boosten und Fläschchen mit Ausdauer schaden in den Raids ab Stufe 80 auch nicht, da die Bosse zum Teil noch gefährlich werden können, wenn man nicht flink auf den Füßen ist. Glaube ab iLvl 463 aufwärts sollte das Soloraiden in Stufe 80+ Raids (je nach Boss und seiner Mechanik) gut gehen. In Naxx geht das Seuchenviertel und das Spinnenviertel ziemlich problemlos. Im Militärviertel stoppt Razuvious (der erste Boss halt) den Ausflug wegen seiner Hardhit-Mechanik. Flickwerk hab ich noch nicht getestet. ICC kenne ich nur aus 80er Zeiten, wo es noch Content war 

Zu den BC Raids kann ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen, ich war bisher nur in Karazhan und bin dann am Schachspiel gescheitert, weil ich kein Schachspieler bin und noch nie ohne Hilfe durch das Schachevent durchbin. BT soll gehen, hab ich gehört, allerdings mal besser und mal schlechter, je nach Boss und zu Hyjal weiß ich leider nicht über die Soloeigenschaften als Hexer.

Alles, was ich hier geschrieben habe sind natürlich keine in Stein gemeißelten Rgeln, sondern nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen


----------



## Dalfi (6. Dezember 2012)

Zum Hexer direkt kann ich jetzt nix sagen, aber zu Naxx 25 im allgemeinen schon. Flickwerk ist meiner Meinung nach kaum Solo machbar. Hab es mit Hunter probiert, mit dem Ergebnis das mein Pet schneller Tot war als ich es heilen konnte. Dann zu zweit versucht mit Rogue und Healdruide, bei Raid / LFR equipped und ich konnte ihn, sobald seine CDs ausgelaufen waren noch 30 Sek gegenheilen und dann wars vorbei. 

Erst mit einem Tank und dem Rogue gings dann zu heilen, der Tank hat die normalen Kellen so weggesteckt und die Hatefulls beim Rogue waren dann Problemlos wegzuheilen. 

Wie es im 10er aussieht weiß ich nicht. 

Kel wird solo auch kaum klappen, wegen seiner Eisgräber, in denen man auch mit 400k HP stumpf verreckt, weil sie offensichtlich Prozentual Schaden machen. 
Wie es mit 


ICC hab ich mit Hunter bis auf Luftschiff (das würde auch gehn, aber zu 2t ist es entspannter) bis Lana inkl. Solo gecleart, bei Vali war Ende weil Verbände nicht genug heilen.

Ulduar hab ich noch nicht getestet, würde aber vermuten, das Hodir da der Stolperstein ist, da man nicht zeitgleich in seinem Raum und im Gang sein kann, wobei man da als Hexer evtl ja Cpt. B.W. auf ihm lassen und dann fix den Gang selber clearen könnte, sofern C.B.W solange aushält.

PdK is der erste Boss ohne echten Selfheal a la DK auch für mich noch nicht wirklich klar wie ich es angehen soll, weil mein Pet am Pfählen Dot verreckt, während ich ständig Nierenhieb von den kleinen Viechern auf mir hab.


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (6. Dezember 2012)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Zum Hexer direkt kann ich jetzt nix sagen, aber zu Naxx 25 im allgemeinen schon. Flickwerk ist meiner Meinung nach kaum Solo machbar. Hab es mit Hunter probiert, mit dem Ergebnis das mein Pet schneller Tot war als ich es heilen konnte. Dann zu zweit versucht mit Rogue und Healdruide, bei Raid / LFR equipped und ich konnte ihn, sobald seine CDs ausgelaufen waren noch 30 Sek gegenheilen und dann wars vorbei.
> 
> Erst mit einem Tank und dem Rogue gings dann zu heilen, der Tank hat die normalen Kellen so weggesteckt und die Hatefulls beim Rogue waren dann Problemlos wegzuheilen.
> 
> ...


....

Hi

habe NAXX10 mit dem Hunter zwei oder drei Wochen vor dem Patch solo gemacht, bis auf Kel.

War eigentlich schon beschämend einfach. Einzig die zwei Adds vor Thaddius waren ein wenig tricky weil ich vergessen hatte das die beiden mehr oder wenig gleichzeitig down müssen. 

Heigan kam gar nicht erst zum tanzen.

Ach ja und der Instruktor, da musste ich mich wirklich lang machen um den schnell genug runterzuhauen, weil der doch relativ bittere Kellen raushaut.

Kel habe ich versucht, bin aber in den Frostgräbern immer hops gegangen. Habe aber mittlerweile auf Youtube gesehen das es als Hunter solo geht, da die Frostgräber wohl "Line Of Sight" sind.
Frage an der Stelle, soweit ich weiss kommt der Tank ja nicht ins Frostgrab, wenn ich als Jäger mein Pet wegpacke, und mich dranstelle, könnte das funktionieren ? K.A. ob der Schaden im 10 kompensierbar ist.


----------



## Nomisno (6. Dezember 2012)

Der Tank kommt bei Kel NICHT ins Frostgrab, was ihn ohne pet problemlos solo machbar macht 

Naxx ist an sich relativ einfach, wenn man den Schaden aushält, abgesehen von Bossen wie Razuvious oder Flickwerk, die als Nicht-Tank doch ordentlich reinhauen.

In der ICC dürfte Mark'gar inzwischen auch mit den meisten Klassen machbar sein, Todeswisper wird etwas härter, da weiß ich nicht, wie es um andere Klassen außer meinem dk steht^^


Zum Hexer: Probiers einfach aus! Ein Anfang wäre zB der Schlangenschrein außer Vash'jir, das ist alles recht simpel. Vergiss beim ersten Boss nicht, ihn immer über die Schwelle zu ziehen, sonst könntest du schnell liegen  Hyjal, BT etc. ist an sich auch recht leicht auszuhalten, überleg dir halt, ob der Boss etwas macht, was du beachten solltest^^ Wenn du da keine Probleme hast, probier Naxx und Ulduar aus. In Naxx wäre dann wiederrum das Seuchenviertel das leichteste, das Spinnenviertel ebenfalls. Und Saphiron und Kel sind beide wesentlich einfacher als Flickwerk, Thaddius und Co.  Bei den anderen halt je nachdem^^


----------



## Dalfi (6. Dezember 2012)

Todeswisper mitm Hunter ist freeloot. Durchnuken und die Adds aufs Pet schicken, die 3,2kk Schild und ihre eignen sind so schnell runtergeboset das sie gerade eine Welle von links holen konnte, da war sie schon tot.

Mark'har war ein wenig tricky weil ich immer aufn Stachel kam, aber mit Ablenkender Schuss und Knurren auf Manuell war er problemlos tot.


----------



## angerfist1977 (7. Dezember 2012)

guten nabend da ich hier öfters mit lese möcht ich was zum ramponierten schwertgriff sagen grad aus langeweile in grube von saron gewesen und bei der 3 mobgruppe ist er doch tatsächlich gedroppt habe ihn nun 2 mal bis jetzt bekommen


----------



## KidSnare (7. Dezember 2012)

Bei Todeswisper ist es wirklich das A&O die Caster schnell umzukloppen. Dann ist sie auch als Melee kein Problem.
Luftschiff hab ich alleine probiert, aber das ging nicht. Wenn das andere Schiff auf 50% war, war meines kaputt. Wie soll das alleine gehen?


----------



## Dalfi (7. Dezember 2012)

KidSnare schrieb:


> Bei Todeswisper ist es wirklich das A&O die Caster schnell umzukloppen. Dann ist sie auch als Melee kein Problem.
> Luftschiff hab ich alleine probiert, aber das ging nicht. Wenn das andere Schiff auf 50% war, war meines kaputt. Wie soll das alleine gehen?



Problemstellung:
Der Schaden auf dein Schiff kommt ja bekanntlich von den Mörsertypen im hinteren Teil des anderen Schiffes. Damals haben einfach die beiden Kanonenbediener diese permanent umgenatzt und dabei ja auch mit 2 Kanonen Schaden am anderen Schiff verursacht. Solo kann man ja 1. nur einen nach dem anderen mit der Kanone töten und macht dann zudem noch nur 50% des maximal möglichen Schadens aufs gegnerische Schiff, dadurch kriegen die einen nicht einholbarem Vorsprung.


MEIN Lösungsansatz als Range DD:
Kampf starten, Kanone besetzen und während des Fluges bis kurz vor Kampfbeginn (DBM - Timer hilft) die Kanone auf ~99% Hitze stacken und halten. Kurz vor Kampfbeginn raus und sobald der Kampf startet mit Raketenpack rüber aufs andere Schiff und die beiden Mörserhansels umshotten, bei mir waren es 2 AS pro Mob. 
Dann sofort wieder rüber in die Kanone, diese hat noch ein guten Teil der aufgebauten Hitze gespeichert, so dass man mit wenigen Schüssen (1) wieder kurz vor 100 Hitze steht und diese mit (2) entladen kann. Das machst Du solange bis der Mage kommt, also 1 bis knapp unter 100 Hitze, dann 2.

Wenn der Mage kommt fliegst ja eh aus der Kanone und dann wieder rüber Mage umhauen, den Boss kannst wegignorieren, der Schaden is lachhaft. Kurz nach dem Ableben des Mage hörst Du ihn nach Mörsern rufen, diese dann beim reinlaufen direkt wieder umhauen und dann erst zurück in die eigene Kanone und fröhlich draufgenuked. 

Sollten neue Mörsertypen spawnen bevor der Mage kommt, dann halt fix mit der Kanone draufhalten, aber eigentlich sollte dein Vorsprung durch das ausschalten der ersten 2 Mobs, sowie das ausschalten der Mörserbobs nach der Magephase groß genug sein um das andere Schiff zu zerstören, bevor deines das zeitliche Segnet.


----------



## Dalfi (7. Dezember 2012)

Mal so nebenbei ne ganz andere Frage, hat sich schon wer an DS versucht ? Wenn ja mit welcher Klasse und bis wohin ging es ? Oder ist das noch nicht machbar ?


----------



## Russelkurt (7. Dezember 2012)

Gestern war ich als 88er Schurke in Naxxramas, hab mal auf alle Bosse gepfiffen, die ich als Krieger und Hexer schonmal solo erledigt habe und bin direkt ins Militärviertel. Da mit ein wenig geschick am Instrukteur vorbeigeschlichen und direkt weiter zu Gothik, dem Ernter. Der kampf ist auch solo unter Stufe 90 lachhaft und der Boss macht ja mal null Schaden, wenn man allen Trash weg hat und der sich mal von seinem Balkon bequemt. Und das tollste: der hat mir sein schönes Schwert vermacht, den Töter der Leblosen. Ich warte ja nur seit 2009 darauf, es mit einem Char zu bekommen der es a) brauchen kann (damals mein Krieger) bzw. b) überhaupt Schwerter tragen kann, zum moggen


----------



## Theopa (7. Dezember 2012)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Kel wird solo auch kaum klappen, wegen seiner Eisgräber, in denen man auch mit 400k HP stumpf verreckt, weil sie offensichtlich Prozentual Schaden machen.



Als Hunter sollte es klappen, einfach kurz bevor das Grab kommt den Boss abspotten, der Tank bekommt es nicht. Bin mir jetzt allerdings nicht 100% sicher ob es so klappt.


----------



## SjoWbOy (7. Dezember 2012)

danke für eure einschätzungen/meinungen...

wo liegt denn derzeit so die obergrenze bei nem hexer was solo raids angeht?
würde gerne z.b. den zweiten boss im PSA farmen (omni irgendwas verteidigungssystem) zwecks mogg gear...
hat man da überhaupt ne chance? hab mich bisher noch nicht so getraut...


----------



## BannMagnet (7. Dezember 2012)

Wieso nicht getraut? Das einzige was passieren kann ist das deine Rüssi im arsch ist. Paar Gold Repkosten und gut ist.


----------



## Nomisno (7. Dezember 2012)

Als Hexer wirst du gegen Omnitron garantiert null chance haben. Selbst mit dem DK ist es viel Schaden, als Hexer hältst du sicher nicht lange durch. Die Blut DKs unter uns können es ruhig ausprobieren, es ist ein verdammt harter Kampf, den ich mit unter 650k LP nicht freiwillig nochmal probieren werd ^^

Zu Todeswisper: Ich kenns halt nurnoch von 85, da wars halt schon nicht allzu einfach, die Adds wegzubursten und gegen die war Mark'gar halt ein Witz. Ihr Hunter solltet bei Mark'gar das pet wegpacken, denn auch da wird niemals der Tank aufgespießt :>


Dalfi, DS ist momentan ein reiner DPS-check-Raid, zumindest die ersten 3 Bosse. Es geht immer nur darum, den enrage zu packen und aushalten tut man eh nur als Tank. Mit gutem DD gear ist das ganze halt ein Witz. Hagara wird schwer (Blitzphase!), bin mal gespannt, ob Mionee/Raegwynn was packen, evntl. mit Ghulen/Ghularmee die Blitze übertragen und gucken, dass man nur eine Blitzphase abkriegt. Der Rest dürfte rein von Equip her momentan noch unmöglich sein. (Wenn ihrs wissen wollt: Ultraxion geht theoretisch nur, wenn einen der debuff nicht mehr instant killt, dann ist er allerdings auch nur ein gearcheck, Luftschiff geht nur, wenn man es schafft, genug voidzones abzufangen (was solo seeeehr schwer wird), bei Spine würde man halt alles debuffs abbekommen, theoretisch wäre es aber machbar und Madness dürfte mit genügend Equip null Problem sein)
Hast du den Luftschiffkampf solo schon geschafft? O_o Zu 2 ist es null Problem, einer wechselt zwischen Kanone und anderem Schiff hin und her, der andere bleibt auf dem eigenen Schiff und killt die Adds.

Meine nächsten Ziele fordern halt noch etwas DD Equip, was ich momentan farme - Aszendentenrat, Magmaul (die nächsten 3 Bosse, außer evntl Chimaeron dürften mit Equip, das für Magmaul reicht kein Problem darstellen) und Feuerlande außer Alysrazor, die despawnt ja irgendwie während dem Kampf, wenn sie Lust hat, obwohl der Kampf eig. sehr einfach ist <.<


EDIT: Wo wirs doch davon hatten...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDEiTvaCHss&feature=share&list=UU6QXu3btVyS9R6woUtncTVw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giA4TxOpWS0&feature=share&list=UU6QXu3btVyS9R6woUtncTVw
uuuund http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxg7wOHY2Pw&feature=share&list=UU6QXu3btVyS9R6woUtncTVw


----------



## Theopa (7. Dezember 2012)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Ihr Hunter solltet bei Mark'gar das pet wegpacken, denn auch da wird niemals der Tank aufgespießt :>



Auch hier hilft wieder der Spott, einfach wenn er die Stachel castet abspotten (davor kurz Petspot ausmachen) und alles ist gut.


----------



## Nomisno (7. Dezember 2012)

Oder so^^


----------



## Nisbo (7. Dezember 2012)

So FDS habe ich bisher mit allen Klassen (Bär, Vergelter, Meuchelschurke, Verstärker, Arkan, BM, Blut DK, Dämo, Furor) geschafft außer Priester (der ist noch 85) und Mönch (der ist noch 15 ^^)
Der Trick beim Jäger mit der Line of Sight war Gold wert 

*trank der lebhaften aktion* kann hilfreich sein wenn man nicht gerade auf einen Heiltrank angewiesen ist.
Ansonsten ist es ratsam wenn man nicht der Imba-Pro ist seine Talente so zu wählen das man am besten überleben kann bzw evtl auch aus CC raus kommt.


----------



## KidSnare (8. Dezember 2012)

Dalfi schrieb:


> MEIN Lösungsansatz als Range DD:
> Kampf starten, Kanone besetzen und während des Fluges bis kurz vor Kampfbeginn (DBM - Timer hilft) die Kanone auf ~99% Hitze stacken und halten. Kurz vor Kampfbeginn raus und sobald der Kampf startet mit Raketenpack rüber aufs andere Schiff und die beiden Mörserhansels umshotten, bei mir waren es 2 AS pro Mob.
> Dann sofort wieder rüber in die Kanone, diese hat noch ein guten Teil der aufgebauten Hitze gespeichert, so dass man mit wenigen Schüssen (1) wieder kurz vor 100 Hitze steht und diese mit (2) entladen kann. Das machst Du solange bis der Mage kommt, also 1 bis knapp unter 100 Hitze, dann 2.
> 
> ...


Guter Gedanke, aber ich schaffs nicht mal ansatzweise zu gewinnen.


EDIT: OK, inwzischen ist es echt knapp, aber noch nicht geschafft. Ich haue die Mörsertypen einfach mit den Kanonen um, aber trotzdem fehlt das letzte Stückchen. Grrrr...


----------



## Vidocq (8. Dezember 2012)

Eluneszorn schrieb:


> Sartharion plus 1 Drache mit meinem 90er Mönch (Windläufer) nach dem 2ten Anlauf gelegt.
> Beim ersten Try habe ich alle 3 Drachen stehen lassen,lief auch erst ganz gut aber zum Ende hin kam einfach zuviel Schaden rein.
> AQ 40 geht auch solo,selbst die Twins können den incoming Damage nicht mehr gegenheilen,nur C´thun geht nicht solo wegen der Magenphase. Aber alle anderen Bosse sind kein Problem mehr.



Am Ende hast auch Magiediffusion mit angemacht?


----------



## ger1com (8. Dezember 2012)

Also ich spiele einen Level 90 Hunter und schaffe folgendes ohne Probleme Solo: MC, BWL, AQ 10 (20), AQ 40 (Viscidus mit Frost Dmg Pet und C'Thun geht seit vorletzten Hotfix auch solo), Mount Hyjal, Black Temple, Obsidiansanktum (10er mit allen Drachen am Leben, 25er vorher alle Drachen töten und dann Obsi), Naxx (Kel'Thuzad auch ohne Probleme Solo), Maggi, Gruul, Karazhan, Höhle des Schlangenschreins und Festung der Stürme. So das müssten alle sein wenn ich keins vergessen habe.


----------



## Knallfix (8. Dezember 2012)

KidSnare schrieb:


> Guter Gedanke, aber ich schaffs nicht mal ansatzweise zu gewinnen.
> 
> 
> EDIT: OK, inwzischen ist es echt knapp, aber noch nicht geschafft. Ich haue die Mörsertypen einfach mit den Kanonen um, aber trotzdem fehlt das letzte Stückchen. Grrrr...



So hab ichs mit dem Paladin dann auch gemacht.
Dann noch die Adds auf dem eigenen Schiff umgehauen, alles andere ignoriert. Kanone hab ich kurz vorm einfrieren verlassen.
War zwar knapp aber geschafft.
Alle anderen Versuche mit anderer Vorgehensweise scheiterten glorreich 

Saurfang war als Retri nicht wirklich möglich, bzw habs nur einmal versucht.
Als Tank in DD Klamotten mit Schild und Singletarget Glyphen war es dann sehr einfach.
Adds leben lassen und dann hat man irgendwann unfaßbare dicke Zahlen auf dem Monitor, gegen die er nicht mehr ankommt.

Professor und seine 2 Kumpels waren relativ einfach. Aber nun scheiter ich bei Traumwandler mit meinen bescheidenen Heals.


----------



## KidSnare (9. Dezember 2012)

So, hab mir beim Schiff mal helfen lassen^^
Seuchenviertel ist wirklich garkein Problem. Nur jetzt steh ich auch wie der Ochs vorm Berg vor Valithria ;-)

Muss man für die Blutprinzen solo auch die Kugeln von Taldaram (war es glaube ich) einsammeln, oder hält man den dmg auch ohne aus?
Und wie überlebe ich die Bombeneinschläge bei Sindragosa?


----------



## Russelkurt (10. Dezember 2012)

Onyxia ist als 90er Hexer auch locker solo machbar. Gestern aus purer Langeweile mal wieder rein, Capt. Blaue Wolke losgeschickt und die Drachentante umgenukt. Wenn die kleinen Welplinge aus ihren Nestern angeflattert kommen sollte man viel AoE können, sonst kanns sich ziehen, aber mit den üblichen Selfhealfähigkeiten sollten die kein Problem sein. Das einzige, was nervt ist der Fear, den Ony immernoch kann...

Und als ich sie dann gelootet hab ist mir schier das Herz stehen geblieben, als ich den Reitdrachen von Onyxia im Loot drin hatte


----------



## Dalfi (10. Dezember 2012)

Zur Prinzenfrage:

Umnuken bevor der Schattenbob kommt war meine Taktik ^^

Zum Ony-Mount:


Dickes GZ


----------



## Youmaycry (10. Dezember 2012)

Huhu miteinander.

Habe in den letzten Tagen als Warri Tank auch n bissl solo probiert.

Ulduar 10 bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sehr gut machbar.

Naxx 10 sowieso einfach.

BT bis auf 2 Bosse sehr chillig. Reliqium der Seelen und der Rat geht auch , wurd aber knapp.

Die Tage möchte ich gerne Hyjal und ssc probieren. Ka obs auch so leicht wird.


----------



## Nomisno (10. Dezember 2012)

Youmaycry, im hyjal kannst du eig. keine probleme bekommen, nervig sind nur die trash drachen, die du jahrzehnte lang auf range angreifen musst, weil man sie anders nicht killen kann  Schlangenschrein ist auch ein Witz, außer vllt Lady Vash'jir, aber als Krieger Tank sollte die auf 90 auch leicht sein, weil du problemlos adds durchkommen lassen kannst 

KidSnare: Probier beim Rat aus, was du aushältst und was nicht. Die Bomben von Sindragosa machen schon längst keinen Schaden mehr, das dürften so 20k hits sein, die ja auch schon auf 85 ein furz waren^^


----------



## KidSnare (10. Dezember 2012)

Ach so, ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass die Frostbomben viel viel mehr machen. Na 20k ist ja nun echt ein Witz.


----------



## ichigoleader (10. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne Frage, ich brauch seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit nur noch [Arm dran, weil Arm ab (10 Spieler)] für den 10er Drachen und spiele einen Pala, hab aber nur nen Retri und nen Healskill.
Ich habs jetzt schon einige male probiert aber ich bekomms net hin, dem Augenstrahl kann man ja ohne Probleme ausweichen die Adds sind lachhaft, aber das AoE Beben von ihm macht mich immer fertig.


----------



## docdingel (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde sagen: "Mione hat gezeigt, dass Todesschwinge solo geht" ^^


----------



## KidSnare (11. Dezember 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ich brauch seit ner gefühlten Ewigkeit nur noch [Arm dran, weil Arm ab (10 Spieler)] für den 10er Drachen und spiele einen Pala, hab aber nur nen Retri und nen Healskill.
> Ich habs jetzt schon einige male probiert aber ich bekomms net hin, dem Augenstrahl kann man ja ohne Probleme ausweichen die Adds sind lachhaft, aber das AoE Beben von ihm macht mich immer fertig.


Bekam ich neulich aus Zufall mit bei meinem Solorun in Ulduar.
Das Beben hat mich erst auch immer gekillt. Du musst ihn in Meleerange/mit Meleeattacken angreifen, dann macht er es nicht. Ich hab zb mit meinem Druiden 2 oder 3x zuerst Feenfeuer draufgehauen, das war der Fehler. Einfach ran an den Boss und draufhauen, dann kommt das Beben nicht. Der Erfolg kam dann wie gesagt automatisch mit, war wohl Zufall.

EDIT: Ich meinte nicht das beben, sondern diesen Atem den er macht. Ich denke mal das meinst du auch, oder?


----------



## Benon (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Beben?
Hmm also das einzig richtige beben was ich kenne ist von den Adds:

```
Kullern (Rumble)
Das donnernde Geröll verursacht 3238 bis 3762 körperlichen Schaden an Zielen innerhalb von 7 Metern um den Zaubernden. 35 Meter Reichweite.
```

Das andere vom Smash ist ja sehr gering und unterbricht halt kurz casts.
Viel mehr Fähigkeiten hat der Boss nicht, alleine ist es denke ich nur wichtig den rechten arm immer sofort umzuhauen da dieser ja den Griff macht, ich weiß nur nicht ob
der überhaupt gemacht wird wenn man solo drin is.
Waren gestern zu zweit drin, ging alles locker ohne Probleme, nur an Algalon hats gehapert. Ich wusste bis jetzt auch nicht das man den mittlerweile einfach so machen kann^^

Hier nochmal alle Fähigkeiten von ihm, vlt hilft das ja weiter:



Spoiler



Überkopfkracher (Overhead Smash)
Der massive Angriff verursacht körperlichen Schaden und verringert die Rüstung 6 Sek. lang um 20%. 5 Meter Reichweite. Sofort 4 Sek. Abklingzeit

Überkopfkracherbeben (Overhead Smash Tremor)
Der massive Überkopfkracher erzeugt ein Beben, das 3413 bis 3587 körperlichen Schaden verursacht und 8 Sek. lang das Wirken von Zaubern unterbricht. 50000 Meter Reichweite.

Brüchige Haut (Brittle Skin)
Erhöht den erlittenen Schaden 8 Sek. lang um 20%. 100 Meter Reichweite.

Fokussierter Augenstrahl (Focused Eyebeam)
Fügt Feinden innerhalb von 3 Metern 2313 bis 2687 Arkanschaden zu.

Steingebrüll (Stone Shout)
Ein gewaltiges Brüllen, das allen nahen Feinden 472 bis 528 körperlichen Schaden zufügt.

Versteinernder Atem (Petrifying Breath)
Verursacht alle 1 Sek. 14063 bis 15937 Naturschaden und erhöht 8 Sek. lang den erlittenen Schaden um 20%. 100 Meter Reichweite.

Schockwelle (Shockwave)
Die Druckwelle des massiven Armfegers verursacht 13875 bis 16125 Naturschaden.

Steinerner Griff (Stone Grip)
Quetscht das Leben aus einem Ziel, betäubt es und verursacht alle 1 Sek. 0 körperlichen Schaden bis Kologarns Arm 80000 Schaden erlitten hat. 100 Meter Reichweite. Sofort 8 Sek. Abklingzeit

Kullern (Rumble)
Das donnernde Geröll verursacht 3238 bis 3762 körperlichen Schaden an Zielen innerhalb von 7 Metern um den Zaubernden. 35 Meter Reichweite.

Quelle: Hordeguides.com


----------



## Keashaa (11. Dezember 2012)

Die Hordeguides sind leider ziemlich lückenhaft. Unter anderem fehlt da bei dem Atem zum Beispiel die Anmerkung, dass er den nur wirkt, wenn kein Spieler den Körper angreift ist. D.h. wenn du auf die Arme gehst und nicht zurückwechselst, kriegst du nach 10 Sekunden schon 200% mehr Schaden, also jede Sekunden 280.000er Ticks rein. Und da es seit MoP keine Zauberresistenzen mehr gibt, kann man das kaum abfangen.


----------



## Veshrae (11. Dezember 2012)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Und da es seit MoP keine Zauberresistenzen mehr gibt, kann man das kaum abfangen.



Gibt es noch immer.


----------



## SjoWbOy (13. Dezember 2012)

aktuell (affli geskillt, verb. VW, gear lvl ~452) mal sarth 10er 3d versucht...scheitere immer so bei ca. 20%,
dann kommt einfach zu viel dmg rein, bzw komm ich aufgrund der voizones etc nimmer zum dmg machen..
ony 10er war aber easy goin...


----------



## Nomisno (14. Dezember 2012)

So, nochmal für die Blut DKs unter uns - Ich hab gestern abend nochmal Omnotron gelegt, und mit meiner jetzigen Equipment (volles Tank-Equip, 478 mit knapp 600k LP) ist der Kampf echt ein Witz. Magmaul ist immernoch extrem hart, mir fehlt momentan Schaden, und wenn ich mehr DD Zeug nehm, sterbe ichfrüher oder später :/
 Ich werd mich am WE an die folgenden 3 Bosse in PSA setzen und euch dann berichten :>

 Wie ist das denn bei sarth 3d mit dem Drachen, dessen Jünger im Portal immunisiert, geht das nicht auf die anderen Drachen mit über? Oder muss man den Sack umbursten, bevor es dazu kommt?


----------



## Nisbo (14. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben das früher so gemacht das ich als Baum dann in Bär gegangen bin, gespottet habe und Richtung Ausgang gesprintet bin, nur wird das Alleine wohl nicht klappen ^^


----------



## RedShirt (14. Dezember 2012)

Probiers mal mit DD Gear @ PSA
Das kostet etwas Def, aber +STR und damit + Parry und man macht weit mehr DPS. Blutpräsi+Spec usw bleibt.



Nomisno schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn bei sarth 3d mit dem Drachen, dessen Jünger im Portal immunisiert, geht das nicht auf die anderen Drachen mit über? Oder muss man den Sack umbursten, bevor es dazu kommt?



Den musst legen, sonst gehts net weiter.


----------



## Nomisno (14. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich benutze ich DD gear O_o

Atramedes grad eben gelegt, der größte Witz aller Zeiten, hero ist wahrscheinlich leichter als halfus auf normal O_o Hero kommt nächste Woche^^ Maloriak ist genau wie Magmaul, mein DD equip ist zu schlecht und Chimaeron ist das größte Biest seit der bug mit der Rache (massakrieren ~> 400k rache oder so ~> boss liegt in 3min^^) gefixt wurde. Man muss seine Heilungen exakt so timen, dass man sie raushaut, nachdem man mal auf 1 LP gefallen ist. Dadurch muss man manche Todesstöße erst abwarten und Schaden geht verloren. Alles in Allem vielleicht theoretisch machbar, aber praktisch enorm schwer - nach 6 Versuchen hab ich fürs erste Pause gemacht ^^ Mit etwas mehr Tempo wird der Kampf wahrsch etwas einfacher, weil das timing wesentlich leichter wird. Trotzdem einfach krank :/

Ah und RedShirt, die +Parry, die ich durch Stärke bekomm, ist mir scheißegal, als DK bringt dir das eig nichts^^ Brauchen tu ich den Schaden durch Stärke und v.a. Tempo für mehr Stöße^^

Bei Sarth dürfte das Drache umbursten ja kein Problem sein, mal schauen, ob ichs im 25er pack


----------



## RedShirt (14. Dezember 2012)

Nomisno schrieb:


> ch hab gestern abend nochmal Omnotron gelegt, und mit meiner jetzigen Equipment (volles Tank-Equip, 478 mit knapp 600k LP) ist der Kampf echt ein Witz.



Sorry, wusste nicht, daß PVE-Tankequip bei Dir generell DD-Gear ist, sorry =)

@parry
Ne, schaden vermeiden wär ja langweilig  *sigh*
Es hilft, und nützt. Was nützt und nicht schadet ist gut.


----------



## Knallfix (15. Dezember 2012)

Habe gestern mit dem Pala Lord Mark'gar im 25 er gemacht.
Im 2. Versuch. Beim ersten mal war ich zu vorsichtig und hab zuviel mit dem Heilsiegel gespielt und zuviel in der Gegend rumgelaufen. Im Enrage hat er mich dann zusammen gekloppt 
Beim 2. mal hatte ich dann noch gut Zeit über.
Bryntroll hat er auch gedropped und es war niemand dabei, der sie mir wegrollen konnte, juhuu *g


----------



## Knautsch (15. Dezember 2012)

Als Kampf-Schurke sind fast alle Bosse mit den richtigen survivaltalenten = Egelgift usw. auch locker solo schaffbar


----------



## Nomisno (15. Dezember 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Sorry, wusste nicht, daß PVE-Tankequip bei Dir generell DD-Gear ist, sorry =)



Hehe, nur im Solo Spiel ;D

@ parry: klar schadets nicht, aber als dk setzt man halt echt nicht wirklich darauf  Oder wir sagen einfach, ich bin hipster und parry ist mir zu mainstream


----------



## Nisbo (12. Januar 2013)

Gestern wollte meine Freundin noch in den Pechschwingenhort, also bin ich auch mit wie es sich als braves "Männchen" gehört ^^
Das letzte mal war ich da zu BC Zeiten drin also konnte ich mich auch nicht wirklich mehr dran erinnern. Beim ersten Boss wusste ich zwar das man da was übernehmen musste aber frei nach dem Motto auf 90 haut man eh alles um haben wir es ohne versucht.

Naja war nen schöner Moment gewesen als uns der Boss beide in den Dreck geschickt hatte ^^

Davor waren wir MC gewesen, auch da war ich das letzte mal zu BC Zeiten gewesen, natürlich gleich mal den ganzen Raum mit Boss 1 und 2 gepullt, sind ja auch schnell umgefallen um dann wieder aufzustehen *g* Also mit den ganzen Kernhunden mal Richtung Ausgang gelaufen um die zu resetten denn die einzeln raus zuziehen so das sie nicht wieder auferstehen hätte wohl doch etwas lange gedauert.

Zusammengefasst kann man sagen das man noch durchaus Spaß in den alten Raids haben kann, auch wenn es nur solche Aha-Momente sind.


----------



## Knallfix (12. Januar 2013)

An den Kernhunden kommt man eigentlich vorbei, ohne zu pullen.
War ganz erstaunt


----------



## Eluneszorn (12. Januar 2013)

Erst zieht man sich Lucifron raus und haut ihn um dann zieht man sich die Kernhundgruppen zusammen und bombt die weg,danach ist dann Magmadar dran und muss nicht befürchten das der einen mit seinem Fear in die Kernhundgruppen jagt.
Meine wöchentliche Petfarmtour dauert in der Regel 10-15 Minuten,angefangen mit Magmadar dann Golemagg und zum Schluss den Sulfuronherold.
Und weil Garr und Geddon auch schön mit auf dem Weg liegen werden die auch noch umgehauen wegen den Fesseln des Windsuchers,inzwischen kann ich Geddon auch weglassen weil ich seine Fessel schon habe.
Danach gleich in den PSH,Razorgore schaff ich meistens allein mit meinem Mönch,dann noch Dreschbringer und Chromaggus,den Trash zwischen den beiden lass ich in Ruhe weil das nur Zeit kostet
Zu guter Letzt noch AQ40,hier lass ich Viscidus aus weil ich den mit meinem Mönch nicht downkriege,aber alle anderen Bosse inklusive Twins gehen locker down.
Naxx mach ich auch bis auf das Konstruktviertel allein,dort bekomm ich Flickwerk nicht in den Griff wegen seinen starken Angriffen.Achja Todesritterviertel kann man natürlich auch vergessen


----------



## Petethebeatde (12. Januar 2013)

@Eluneszorn, Viscidus müsste mit 2 Einhandwaffen gehen, die mit frostöl vom alchi einstreichen. dauert zwar etwas länger, aber machbar. mit dem dk mache ich den mit 2 Einhandwaffen mit "Rune des schneidenden Eises". solange draufkloppen, bis der zerspringt und dann die kleinen blubbs weghauen, solange wiederholen, bis der down ist.


----------



## Whizzlefizz (12. Januar 2013)

Eluneszorn schrieb:


> Naxx mach ich auch bis auf das Konstruktviertel allein,dort bekomm ich Flickwerk nicht in den Griff wegen seinen starken Angriffen.Achja Todesritterviertel kann man natürlich auch vergessen


Im 10er hab ich Naxx mit meinem Hexer clear, Konstruktviertel waren die größten Herausforderungen, Flickwerk und Gluth müssen einfach schnell liegen, Militärviertel hatte ich keine Probleme, wüsst auch nich warums mitm Mönch anders sein sollte. Gehst du das ganze als Windläufer oder Braumeister an?


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Flammenschlund ist solo machbar. Ist zwar ziemlich hart aber mit viel Skill schafft man auch den.


----------



## Nomisno (12. Januar 2013)

Flammenschlund hab ich nach extrem vielen solo-wipes irgendwann auch gepackt. Aber da war der Lichking auf 85 schon ein echter witz dagegen :/

Ich als Blut DK hatte in naxx ja schon auf 85 keine Probleme, aktuell versuch ichs nackt, nur mit einer Waffe. Saphi und Kel lagen problemlos und beim Spinnenviertel kam ich leicht bis zu Maexxna -  hier muss ich am mini-enrage bei 30% LP scheitern, weiter als 15% komm ich einfach nicht. Wenn dann geht es mit einer besseren Waffe :/ Flickwerk geht zu 100% nicht (warum nur  ) und den rest werd ich die nächsten Tage mal probieren xD


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (12. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Flammenschlund ist solo machbar. Ist zwar ziemlich hart aber mit viel Skill schafft man auch den.





Nomisno schrieb:


> Flammenschlund hab ich nach extrem vielen solo-wipes irgendwann auch gepackt. Aber da war der Lichking auf 85 schon ein echter witz dagegen :/



habt ihr Euch beide verschrieben oder steh ich auf dem Schlauch? 
Flammenschlund ist ne Lvl-15 Ini und somit für keinen, nicht mal nen nackten, 90er ein Problem -> wo habt ihr da rumgewiped???
oder habt ihr schlicht den Topic-Namen übersehen: 

*Lvl 90... Welche solo runs sind zu schaffen?*
mein ja nur...


*btt*: hatte gestern mal keine Geduld lvl90 zu werden und da bin ich mit meinem frisch-83-gewordenen *Vergelter *in Ruinen von AQ gegangen und hab mir nen schönen Hammer abgeholt und den kann ich mit 90 dann schön moggen
erster Boss (dieser hässliche Skorpion) bin ich leider gestorben, weil letztes Mal wo ich drin war, war zum Release von WotLK (also lange her) im 2ten Versuch der fast nur aus kiten und Richturteil, Inquisition und Exorzismus bestand lag er dann
die weiteren klappten sehr gut, Ossirian hab ich gar nicht erst die Treppe runtergelassen, sondern oben vermöbelt und die Kristalle gar nicht angeklickt
Ayamiss war nervig, weil als Melee anfangs ja nicht viel geht (ausser Ru, Inq und Exo)
auf Moam hatte ich dann ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr 
aber war schön, freue mich schon auf 90 und die ganzen Solos die ich dann versuche


----------



## Crosis (12. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ne übersicht was der Hexenmeister relativ problemlos solo machen kann:

Geschmolzener Kern
Pechschwingenhort
Ruinen+Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj -->Viscidus einfach Archimondes Rache skillen das macht frostdmg 

Karazhan
Gruuls Unterschlupf
Maghteridons Kammer
Festung der Stürme
Höhle des Schlangenschreins
Höhlen der Zeit: Die Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal
Der Schwarze Tempel
Das Sonnenbrunnenplateau-->bis auf ersten boss durch die beiden ebenen

Naxxramas-->10er komplett; 25er Flickwerk aktuell nicht schaffbar
Obsidiansanktum-->ohne Extradrakes sowohl 10er als auch 25er machbar; mit noch nicht versucht aber maximal 2 möglich
Das Auge der Ewigkeit--> 10er+25er problemlos machbar
Ulduar-->Bis auf Thorim alle machbar; Yogg-Saron mit viel glück sogar nur mit 2 wächtern möglich; großteil der non-drake erfolge auch solo machbar; Hardmodes großteils auch kein problem
Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers-->NHC keine probleme, HC 1., 3. und 4. boss problemlos möglich, 2. und 5. nur mit sehr gutem equip
Eiskronenzitadelle-->10er NHC bis auf Traumwandler und Lana'thel alles möglich; 10er HC+25er noch nicht getestet

Feuerlande-->Alysrazor 10er NHC


----------



## Torti681 (12. Januar 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> habt ihr Euch beide verschrieben oder steh ich auf dem Schlauch?





Ich glaube Du stehst auf'm Schlauch...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (12. Januar 2013)

Torti681 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du stehst auf'm Schlauch...



und wie wär´s, wenn Du mir jetzt noch verraten hättest, wo ich da was falsch verstehe?


----------



## ichigoleader (12. Januar 2013)

Die machen nur nen Witz, sollte eigentlich nicht schwer zu verstehen sein.^^


----------



## Nomisno (12. Januar 2013)

Sarkasmus ist das große Stichwort.

Flamemschlund ~> sehr einfach zu solon. Wir sagen, wir wipen lange rum = Sarkasmus. Klar?


----------



## Nisbo (13. Januar 2013)

Crosis schrieb:


> Hier mal ne übersicht was der Hexenmeister relativ problemlos solo machen kann:
> 
> Pechschwingenhort
> Eiskronenzitadelle-->10er NHC bis auf Traumwandler und Lana'thel alles möglich; 10er HC+25er noch nicht getestet



Pechschwingenhort: wie machst Du da den ersten Boss alleine ? Musst ja den Drachen übernehmen um die Eier zu zerstören ?
ICC: wie geht das Schiff alleine ?


----------



## benni-88 (13. Januar 2013)

pechschwingenhort der erste geht ganz gut die eier kann man schneller kaput machen und die meisten adds gehen eh auf den spieler habs erst ein mal gemacht war knapp weil der boss nur noch 7% hp hatte aber ging 
ach ja und den debuff gibts nicht mehr also kann man sofort wieder übernehmen wen man raus ist


----------



## ichigoleader (13. Januar 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Sarkasmus ist das große Stichwort.
> 
> Flamemschlund ~> sehr einfach zu solon. Wir sagen, wir wipen lange rum = Sarkasmus. Klar?



Das ist genau wie damals alle Allies gesagt haben das sie Hoger raiden und sich auf viele wipes einstellen.^^


----------



## Niaoo (13. Januar 2013)

BWL ist als Schami solo machbar. Beim ersten Boss, wenn das erste Übernehmen vorbei ist, einfach Feuerele zünden und wieder an die Kugel. Boss hatte, als alle Eier weg waren, noch 90% Leben.

Obsidiansanktum auch mit 3 Drakes ohne Probleme, zumindest als Schami. Der war down kurz nachdem die drei Drachen da waren. Ascendenz und Hero sei dank


----------



## Hubautz (13. Januar 2013)

Geht in Kara das Schachevent solo?


----------



## Joyce86 (13. Januar 2013)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Geht in Kara das Schachevent solo?



Jap,das geht auch Solo. Habs vor einigen Wochen versucht,nach 3 Versuchen hatte ichs geschafft


----------



## Xidish (21. Januar 2013)

Weiß jemand Rat, wie ich als unheiliger DK im Obsidiansankttum Shadron bezwingen kann?
Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Nomisno (21. Januar 2013)

Ist das der, der immunisiert? Wenn ja, muss er halt liegen, bevor er das Portal öffnet, was entsprechend gutes gear fordert, mehr nicht. Wenns ein anderer Drache ist, musst du einfach gegenheilen, notfalls specc auf blut um, dann kannste die ganze ini zusammenpullen^^


----------



## Schattenmaster25 (21. Januar 2013)

Festung der stürme 
Maggi
Gruul
naxx
auge der ewigkeit hab ich alles 
als Blut Dk geschafft


----------



## Dokagero (21. Januar 2013)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Pechschwingenhort: wie machst Du da den ersten Boss alleine ? Musst ja den Drachen übernehmen um die Eier zu zerstören ?



Seit nem Patch (5.1?) ist das solo machbar, da der Debuff von der Kugel extrem reuziert wurde, so das es ohne Probleme geht


----------



## Merikur (22. Januar 2013)

Es ist doch offensichtlich das Blizzard anpassungen vornimmt damit die irgendwann alle Bosse Solo zu schaffen sind. Denn immer mehr Mechaniken werden so verändert das man entweder viel aushalten muss oder genug dmg fährt. Sieht man ja am Pechschwingenhort


----------



## riggedi (22. Januar 2013)

Nisbo schrieb:


> ICC: wie geht das Schiff alleine ?


Schnell er sein muss:
vor Kampfbeginn die Kanone hochpushen, sodaß dann bei Kampfbeginn die 1. Bombe gleich richtig reinknallt. Die Adds auf deinem Schiff umhauen und rüberhopsen. Dort die 3 Kanoniere, sowie den (wie heisst der nochmal) Offizier töten - nicht den Boss - dafür reicht die Zeit eh nicht. Dann wieder zurück und das gleiche Spiel nochmal von vorn. Wenn du dann wieder anfängst loszubomben, richte am besten den Einschlagradius in Richtung der Kanoniere, damit du beim nä. Wechsel weniger draufhauen musst. Leg dir den Raketenbutton auf ne Kurztaste zum Schiff wechseln. Wenns beim 1. Mal nicht klappt, versuchs nochmal. Du paxt das


----------



## Xidish (22. Januar 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Ist das der, der immunisiert?


Ja das ist der Drache, der abundan ein Zeit-Portal erschafft durch das normalerweise ein Teil der Gruppe hindurch muß, um seine Jünger zu töten, damit er wieder angreifbar ist.
Ich sehe zwar kurz noch den Schatten der Jünger, ist aber nicht mehr angreifbar und nach kurzer Zeot respawnt der Drache wieder.

Aber ich habe Satharion (?) nun halt zusammen mit diesem Drachen gekillt. 

greetz


----------



## Nomisno (22. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Aber ich habe Satharion (?) nun halt zusammen mit diesem Drachen gekillt.




Ja ok das ist dann wohl einfacher


----------



## wowz124 (22. Januar 2013)

Sath +3 als Frost DK locker zu schaffen gewesen, mit hero ini EQ.
vor 2 Monaten


----------



## Nomisno (22. Januar 2013)

Hatte btw vor 2-3 monaten mal Obsi 25er 3d versucht, man muss aber wirklich mörderischen schaden aufbringen, um ihn vor spawn des immunisierenden drachen zu killen. Als Blut dk mit dd gear (damals so ~470, eher schlechter) den kompletten trash zusammengepullt, in die lava gestellt, um rache zu stacken und es trotzdem nicht geschafft. Ich werds evntl. mit dem inzwischen etwas besseren gear versuchen, aber Priorität hats nicht^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (23. Januar 2013)

Hab mit dem Blut DK nun einiges gekillt nur ein Boss macht mir Ärger:

Wie kriegt man Lady Vashj down ? Wenn die olle immun ist kommen einfach zu viele Adds 
und zu wenige der verseuchten. Nach einiger Zeit ist sie dann zu stark und man ist im Dauer-
fear. Tod und Verfall legen und loslaufen verseuchte suchen klappt nicht.


----------



## Fakt (24. Januar 2013)

Crosis schrieb:


> Hier mal ne übersicht was der Hexenmeister relativ problemlos solo machen kann:
> 
> (...)
> 
> Feuerlande-->Alysrazor 10er NHC



Den hab ich schon länger aufm Schirm, aufgrund meines unglaublichen Lootpechs aber bisher nicht ernsthaft verfolgt. Das werd ich jetzt ma ändern... Wie is der denn als Shadow zu machen? Die Videos, die ich dazu finden konnte, sind alle vom April 2012 oder so und da wurde wohl ein Exploit genutzt. Sowas mach ich natürlich nich... 

Wie sieht das denn aktuell aus? Sehr schwierig? Taktik? Wie macht man denn den Trash vorher (die ersten Gruppen kann man ja umgehen, is mir klar, und die letzte?).

Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Nomisno (29. Januar 2013)

Zu Alysrazor: Trash: Die großen Vögel verfolgen mit ihren Attacken dich, du kitest also die Feuerbälle in die Eierhaufen rein und machst nebenher selbst bisschen schaden drauf. Sollten dir die adds schon zu viel werden, kill die, während du die Feuerbälle kitest. Wenn die Eier down sind, killst du die Vögel, was aber eh schnell geht, da du auch hier ihre Feuerbälle ausnutzen kannst, um sie zu töten  Als Blut DK ist das ganze halt ein riesen Witz, ich weiß nicht wie das als shadow/hexer/... ist^^
Boss selbst: Du schlachtest so schnell wie möglich die Jungtiere ab, du willst nicht alle Würmer erledigen, dafür fehlt dir die Zeit! Als Stoffie macht der Mini-Enrage der Jungtiere vermutlich massiven Schaden, also lass sie während dem evntl. einen Wurm fressen. Das erste Junttier müsste aber sowieso fallen, bevor es überhaupt dazu kommt, zu furzen^^ Sobald die halt tot sind, nimmst du dir die dritte Feder und fliegst hoch. Dann halt wie normal, durch die Ringe durch, um Tempo zu gewinnen (=extrem viel mehr Schaden^^). Bei der Wirbelphase musst halt bisschen ausweichen, den Schaden der Würmer, die zwangsläufig rumstehen musst du halt aushalten und gegenheilen. Als Blut DK bin ich unter Alysrazor her gerannt und hab die Wirbel auch gegengeheilt, aber das wird so als Nicht-Tank etwas arg hart^^ Die nächsten 2 Phasen sind dann einfaches Tank'n'Spank. Nach 3 Phasendurchläufen bleibt der Boss in der vierten Phase, der debuff stackt sich also immer mehr, was als eine Art enrage fungiert, aber wenn du so ~470er equipment hast, dürftest du genügend Schaden raushauen 
Ich kann dir wie gesagt nur Erfahrungsberichte aus Blut DK Sicht geben, da war der Kampf recht leicht, aber extrem spaßig! :>

Zu Vash'jir: Du musst einfach so viel töten wie möglich^^ Wenn die großen Schreiter da kommen, zünde eine antimagische Hülle, notfalls Lichritter, um den fear vorzubeugen. Das ist strategisch auch schon der einzige Punkt; der Boss wird zwangsläufig einige stacks bekommen und der Schaden wird dann am Ende nicht ganz ohne sein, aber auf Level 90 solltest du eig. gut gegenanheilen können.

Edit: Ich hab btw mal wieder Obsi 3D im 25er versucht, aber der nötige Schaden ist wirklich massiv. Alle Trash mobs zusammen gepullt (außer die großen, denn sonst heil ich den Boss mit meinen Attacken^^) und in die Lava gestellt, um Rache zu stacken, prepotten, alle CDs. Den aoe durch Seuchen abgezogen kam ich vllt auf 120k DPS auf Sartharion und das reicht bei weitem nicht^^


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2013)

Moin,

vielleicht habe ich es ja überlesen ...
Doch hat jemand 'nen Rat für mich , wie ich als Unholy DK die beiden Zwillinge in AQ40 schaffe.
Irgendwie" klappt es einfach nicht, die Zwillinge auf Abstand zu halten und deren ständigen Wechsel herr zu werden.
Dazu kommen noch abundzu die nervigen Adds.

Selbst mein Ghul hat abundzu Probleme, dem Porten der Zwillinge noch hinterher zu kommen - und bleibt einfach stehen.


----------



## Nomisno (24. Februar 2013)

Es reicht aus, einfach stehen zu bleiben und sie umzubrusten  Man macht schon lange mehr Schaden als die sich heilen können^^


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2013)

Ähm, das dachte ich auch (30k Heilung bei so wenig Leben).
Hatte jetzt schon 2 mal alles rausgehauen, was ich hatte - irgendwie wollten die bisher keinen Schaden nehmen -
als wären sie gegen alles imun. 

seltsam das ist ...


----------



## Ukmâsmú (24. Februar 2013)

dann haust du den falschen  gugg mal noch auf die fähigkeiten von denen.

weiß es auch nicht mehr 100% aber ich glaub da findet sich ein sinnvoller tip was dein problem mit immun/kein schaden nehmen erklärt


----------



## vortigaunt (24. Februar 2013)

Du musst als Melee auf den Knaben mit dem Riesenpaddel drauf hauen. Auf den OHNE Mana.


----------



## Nomisno (24. Februar 2013)

Jap, der eine ist praktisch immun gegen körperlichen, der andere gegen magischen Schaden^^ Als Unholy geht natürlich ohen magischen Schaden einiges verloren (Gargoyle, SS, Todesmantel!,...) aber das reicht auf 90 ohne Probleme^^


----------



## Xidish (25. Februar 2013)

Habe ja den Schwertträger attakiert.
Das Blöde war halt bisher nur, daß ich nicht bei deren ständigem Wechsel (alle paar Sekunden) hinterher kam.
Na ich teste das heute noch einmal - kann ja bis zu denen noch bis Dienstag durchlaufen.


----------



## ichigoleader (25. Februar 2013)

Also ich zieh die immer in die Ecke der linken Plattform, nicht oben sondern wenn man nicht Rauf geht sondern links an der Plattform an den Rand und da kommen dann beide zu dir und (bei mir zumindest) dann wechseln sie auch nicht mehr, da ja beide an der selben Position sind, ich mach das übrigens als Retri und klappt wunderbar, dauert halt nur ein bisschen da ich nicht jede Heilung unterbinden kann.


----------



## Anastar (25. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab auch schon einige Bosse im Alleingang als Prot-/oder Retri-Pala gemacht:

MC - geht alles 
BWL - hab ich nur den ersten Boss mal als Prot-Pala probiert.., wegen Weihe und so..., hab's nicht geschafft, die Eier dann schnell genug zu zerstören
KARA - geht Solo alles, obwohl ich beim 2.x beim Schachevent auch gescheitert bin, war da etwas verbuggt
AQ 20 - das ist ein Witz
AQ 40 - Viscidus ist mit der Axt aus den Sturmgipfeln (da wo die weiblichen Vrykul sind und bei der Schmiedin zu kaufen ist) auch nicht wirklich ein Problem. Als Retri gemacht, weil mit dem Wächter in der Zeit wo er eingefroren ist, gut Dmg gebraucht wird. Ansonsten fährt man sowohl als Prot wie auch als Retri alle anderen Bosse recht gut. Retri ist mit Wächterpet bei den Zwillingen jedoch von Vorteil und ich hau auch nur auf den Nahkämpfer - da sich beide den HP-Balken teilen. C'thun geht auch solo
MAGGI - geht solo ohne Probleme
SSC - bis auf Lady Vashj und den komischen Rat auch alles gut alleine schaffbar
GU - hab ich sowohl als Prot auch als Retri Probleme
FdS - bis auf Kael hab ich da auch alles Clear, mit der hier erwähnten Taktik für die 3.Phase sollte ich dann keine Probleme mehr haben
ONY - solo is schwer, aber schaffbar 
MH - schaffbar, auch wenn die Wellenphase ab Horde-Lager nervig sind (wegen dem hin und her laufen)
BT - alles solo gemacht..., auch wenn der 1.Boss bei mir als Tank dann schon im Enrage war, mit Heilungssiegel und Richtspruch allerdings kein Problem. Nervig ist halt auch nur das RdS in der 2.Phase (wegen der Desillusionierung), für Illidan bietet es sich aber an, auf Retri zu gehen, wegen Burst-Dmg, dann kommen nämlich keine Schattenadds die einen Paralisieren.
NAXX - hab ich nur nen Haustierrun gemacht, die Bosse die wichtig waren, bzw auf dem Weg lagen, gehen ohne Probleme. Flickwerk haut allerdings übelst rein (zumind als Retri)
alle anderen Raids hab ich noch nicht reingeschnuppert.
Die 80er HC's sind ein Witz, die 85er HC's auch, solange es nicht die 3 letzten sind (Endzeit, Brunnen der Ewigkeit und Zwielicht). Die 90er normal wohl möglich, hab ich aber auch noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Februar 2013)

Schön dass das Thema aktuell diskutiert wird. Hab diese ID mit dem Hunter die freien Abende genutzt und auch mal wieder alles Mögliche abgeklappert. Der Equipstand ist absoluter Durchschnitt, hauptsächlich lila/ blaues PvP-Equip mit 471er Hero-Gewehr (463 + 2/2), da ich sowohl "richtige" Raids als auch LfR meide. Hier mal der Erfahrungsbericht von dem, was ich bis heute (Montag) gemacht hab:

Classic

BWL: Nach dem 2. fehlgeschlagenen Try bei Razorgore entnervt aufgegeben, das muss ich mir nochmal näher zu Gemüte führen... war einfach noch zu chaotisch. 0/x

AQ 20: War schon zu WotLK easy going, einfach alles in wenigen Sekunden umbursten. Als Kürschner zudem ein Paradies für Unverwüstliches Leder. Ayamiss hat mich um seinen Loot betrogen, indem das Mistvieh mitten in der Luft gestorben ist und dort auch liegen blieb, außer Lootreichweite. >.< Trotzdem 6/6.

AQ 40: Beim 1. Boss Pet weg! So gibt es gar nicht erst das Risiko dass einer von beiden übernommen wird. Der Boss macht ja nix weiter. Viscidus war der einzige Boss den ich nicht machen konnte mangels Vorbereitung (nix zum frosten dabei). Die restlichen Kameraden sind erstaunlich einfach geworden, selbst die Twins (einfach runterzergen) und C'Thun (eine Magenphase, dann CDs zünden und wegzergen), welche ja selbst noch zu Cata für Grübeln sorgten. Beim Käfertrio als erstes Prinzessin Yauj weghauen, so fallen mit Fear und Heilung gleich mal die nervigsten Dinge weg, der Rest ist Standard. Man kann sie übrigens auch zähmen. 8/9

BC

Maggi: War schon zu Cata kein Problem mehr. Mittlerweile kann man auch die 5 Kameraden vor seinem Eingreifen wegballern, ihre Heilung reicht nicht mehr aus um sich am Leben zu halten. 1/1

Gruuls Unterschlupf: Ohne Probleme, auch Maulgar und seine Gang waren kein Hindernis. Einfach Blindauge zuerst umhauen, dann ist keine Heilung mehr vorhanden. Hab nicht mal die erste Heilung unterbrochen (verpeilt^^), war trotzdem kein Problem. Die anderen sind dann ein Kinderspiel. Gruul selbst macht ja nicht (mehr) viel, wird einfach umgeburstet. Raus aus seinem Steinregen, ansonsten gibts nix zu beachten. 2/2

Festung der Stürme: Alle 4 gekillt, auch Kael. Die anderen 3 sind sowieso kein Problem. Alar wird einfach umgeballert, der Roboter auch (sein ständiger Silence stört den Hunter nicht, kann man einfach stehenbleiben) und die Hochastromantin (oder so ähnlich) zieht man einfach zu einer der kleinen "Boxen" an den Seiten ihres runden Raumes. So kann man sich dort reinstellen und wird nur etwa 5 Meter in die Luft geworfen anstatt bis zur Decke. Kael hab ich 2 Versuche gebraucht. Der erste als SV ging erwartungsgemäß in P3 schief, als alle Wächter zugleich da waren. Da war dann einfach zuviel CC, so dass irgendwann auch der Schaden auf mich zu hoch wurde. Also auf BM gewechselt mit Geisterbestie für mehr Selfheal und siehe da, kein Problem mehr. Beim ersten Fear einfach Zorn des Wildtiers gezündet und die einzige weibliche Wächterin mit CDs umgehauen. Wie bei Mel Brooks hat "Alle auf die Königin!". Danach dann die anderen Typen. Das ist auch der Knackpunkt, davor und danach ist alles easy going, Kael selbst macht ja nicht viel außer ellenlange Reden schwingen wie Fidel Castro zu seinen besten Zeiten. Ach ja, Alar's Asche war natürlich nicht dabei. 4/4

Kara: Mach ich seit WotLK immer bis zum Schach, allein ist mir das zu stressig. Die anderen sind aber kein Problem, schon mit 80 war das einfach nur rein und looten.

WotLK

Obsi 3D 10er: Eigentlich wollte ich ihn ja einfach nur umhauen, dann aber gedacht "Probierst es mal". Also die 3 Wächterdrachen stehengelassen und im 2. Try lag dann auch Sarth. Geht also, auch mit meinem Equip. Und somit ENDLICH auch den Schwarzdrachen bekommen, bei dem ich zu WotLK nie Würfelglück hatte.^^ 1/1

Onyxia: Als Hunter mal so gar kein Problem. Einfach rein, drauf ballern, looten. In P2 die kleinen Drachen mit Multis wegrofln. Und wer Kürschner ist freut sich über stackweise Unverwüstliches Leder, was gut im AH weggeht. Mount war natürlich nicht dabei. 1/1

Naxx 10er: Vorweg... 16/16. Alles restlos leergeräumt. Das erläutere ich in einem Extrapost nachfolgend, da der hier sonst zu lang wird.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Februar 2013)

Naxxramas 10er. Ich beschreibe hier, wie ich mit dem Jäger vorgegangen bin, das heißt nicht dass das für andere Klassen auch funktioniert.

Spinnenviertel

Anub Rhekan: Einfach umklatschen, der macht heute wie damals kaum Schaden.

Faerlina: Siehe Anub. Mit AoE ihre Kameraden wegballern, dann den Rest von ihr.

Maexxna: Ja man wird eingenetzt, das lässt sich nicht verhindern. Ich wurde dann von den Spinnlingen wieder rausgeholt, da die auf mich losgingen. Insofern verschmerzbar. Dann einfach die Mutterspinne umbolzen und ab und an ein AoE in den Raum, damit es nicht zuviele Adds werden. Maexxna war auch so lieb und droppte ein neues blaues Spinnen-Haustier.

Konstruktviertel

Für einige Klassen sicher das heikelste Viertel. Mit dem Hunter erstaunlich einfach.

Flickwerk: Für Flicki tut es ein Tankpet (ich bevorzuge Schildkröten oder Käfer wegen dem schadensverringernden Schild). Mein Hartmut alias der gezähmte Schildkrötenboss aus der Tiefschwarzen Grotte tankte Flicki denn auch weitgehend unbeeindruckt, die geskillte Geistbande sowie dauerhafte (und geglyphte) Petheilung reichten aus, um ihn immer wieder gemütlich hochzuziehen. Der arme Flickwerk konnte einem schon fast leidtun wie er sich immer wieder vergeblich abmühte, mittels Hasserfüllten Stößen und Softenrage meinen Hartmut kleinzukriegen. Ich konnte ihn derweil in sicherer Entfernung runterballern. Jetzt bin ich nicht sicher, inwieweit die Überarbeitung der alten Bosse seitens Blizzard dazu beigetragen hat... Fakt ist, Flickwerk ist im 10er kein Problem.

Grobbulus: Gibts nicht viel zu sagen. Man bekommt ständig die Injektion, also einfach immer ein paar Schritte gehen und die Giftwolke ablegen. Das Pet tankt derweil den Hässling. Einfach umzergen.

Gluth: Hört man ja immer noch viele sorgenvolle Solo-Geschichten wegen seiner Selbstheilung durch das Fressen der Zombies. Ich war dementsprechend gespannt. Es stellte sich aber heraus dass es mittlerweile einfach nur so ist wie bei den AQ-Twins. Also Heilung missachten und den Boss langsam aber sicher runterzergen. Geht wunderbar, nach wenigen Minuten ist er tot. Ich hab ihm schließlich sogar Zombies gebracht, damit die mir nicht am Hintern hängen. Mit 500k Life ist es wenig sinnvoll, diese umhauen zu wollen, sofern man nicht die ganze Nacht an diesem Boss verbringen will. Also einfach dran-drauf-drüber, das geht schon.

Thaddius: Bei ihm dachte ich, dass nun Schluss wäre, aber dem war nicht so. Im 1. Anlauf als SV versucht. Man gehe dann einfach auf eine der beiden Plattformen und beharke Stalagg oder Feugen. Der jeweils andere wird dann von seiner Plattform herübergewankt kommen. Ab da gibt es ordentlich Schaden, da dauerhaft Blitze einschlagen. Das konnte ich mit Geistbande dann auch nicht mehr gegenheilen, da zuviel Schaden durch die dauerhaften Blitze sowie die beiden Mobs einkam. Also gleiche Taktik wie bei Kael'thas im Auge. Auf BM geswitcht und Loque'nahak aktiviert für Selfheal. Alternativ geht vielleicht auch MM wegen der Schimärenschuss-Heilung. Und siehe da, es klappte und ich sprang mit etwa 50% Life auf Thaddis Plattform. Wichtig ist, dass Stalagg und Feugen im Abstand von etwa 10 Sekunden sterben, damit sie sich nicht wiederbeleben. Also erst den einen auf ca. 20% bringen, dann den anderen umhauen und schließlich den ersten. Thaddius selbst ist kinderleicht, die Polaritäten kann man ignorieren, da ja kein anderer Spieler da ist den man damit verletzen könnte. Einfach vor ihn stellen und umbolzen. Hab dann auch endlich den "Schockierend!"-Erfolg bekommen, der zu WotLK trotz vieler Naxx-Runs nie klappen wollte.^^

Militärviertel

Instrukteur Razuvious: Wieder mal muss hier ein Tankpet her, was den immer noch hohen Schaden von Razuvious' Fähigkeiten einsteckt. Es sollte auch die Aggro halten, da ein längerer Kontakt zum Boss für den Jäger selbst eher unangenehm ist. Die Mindcontrol-Kristalle ignoriert man solo natürlich. Also Petheal aktiviert und los gehts. Und das wars auch schon was es großartig zu sagen gibt. Die Adds fallen nach ein paar Multishots um und der Boss wird danach einfach singletarget umgeklatscht.

Gothik der Ernter: Der 2. Boss im Viertel hat bekanntermaßen 2 Phasen. In der 1. bleibt ihr einfach auf der Seite wo er steht und ballert onehit die immer mal auftauchenden Adds um. Deren Geister fliegen dann auf die andere Seite des Gitters und sammeln sich da, weil ja keiner dort steht um sie umzubringen. Nach kurzer Zeit (hier wurde sicher was gemacht mit MoP, das dauerte früher länger) öffnet sich das Gitter und alle Geisteradds strömen zum Spieler. Kein Problem, ein paar Multis in die Massen und Ruhe ist. Irgendwann bequemt sich auch der feige Boss in den Raum, der mit seinem wenigen Leben ein kurzes Intermezzo bietet.

Die 4 Reiter: Hier hatte ich echt Bammel, ähnlich wie vor Gluth oder Flicki. Aber genau wie dort entpuppt sich der Kampf als erstaunlich einfach. Kurz gesagt: die Bosse einfach in der altbekannten Reihenfolge umhauen. Also erst Than Kortazz, als 2. Baron Totenschwur, dann Zeliekk und schließlich Blaumeux. Die geskillte Geistbande reicht als Selfheal aus, ich ging mit etwa 60% Life aus dem Kampf.

Seuchenviertel

Noth der Seuchenfürst: Der konnte schon zu WotLK nix und das hat sich nicht geändert. Einfach umklatschen.

Heigan der Unreine: Wer kennt ihn nicht, den berühmt-berüchtigten Heigan-Dance. Der ist mittlerweile nicht mehr nötig, da die Suppe kaum noch Schaden macht bei unseren hohen Lebenspunkten. Also einfach den Boss weghauen.

Loatheb: Sinnvoll ist es, den Buff der ersten Spore zu holen. So kann das Pet unbekümmert tanken, während man mit 50% mehr Krit und 0 Aggro freudig die schönen großen Zahlen auf dem Screen bestaunt. Der Boss hat zwar über 6 Millionen Life, aber mit dem Buff und eigenen CDs dauert der Kampf trotzdem nicht lange. Der Heilungsdebuff ist nicht weiter störend. Dastehen und volles Rohr genügt.

Frostwyrm-Hort

Saphiron: Ebenso einfach wie die meisten anderen. Einfach drauf und ggf. den lästigen Blizzards ausweichen da die stark verlangsamen. In P2 wird man automatisch zum Eisblock und braucht sich darum keine Gedanken zu machen. Danach einfach wegzergen.

Kel'Thuzad: Das A und O bei diesem Kampf... der SPIELER muss tanken! Egal welche Klasse. Denn der Tank kommt nicht ins Eisgrab und das ist auch das Einzige was einem gefährlich werden kann. Also schiebt der Jäger alles beiseite was er sonst dauerhaft nutzt. KEIN Knurren beim Pet. KEINE Irreführung. KEIN Totstellen. Warum das alles? Nun, die Eisgräber machen Schaden prozentual vom eigenen Leben, so dass man auch mit 90 nach 3 - 4 Ticks beim Geistheiler steht (gestern im 1. Try selbst getestet... einmal totstellen, 2 Sekunden später im Eisgrab, 4 Ticks später bei Bob^^). P1 ist ja kein Ding, einfach die Adds onehitten die immer mal aus ihren Kammern geschlurft kommen. Die verbliebenen wegmachen sobald Kel aktiv wird. Es lohnt nicht die Kammern schon zuvor leerzuräumen, da dort immer wieder neue Adds spawnen. Kel selbst kann man unterbrechen damit er aufhört Frostblitze zu casten. Dann ein wenig kiten und man hat ein paar schadensfreie Sekunden zum hochheilen.

In P3 greifen ja die dicken Käfer ein. Die haben viel Life, umhauen macht also keinen Sinn. Nun gibt es Taktiken wie das Pet diese tanken kann, aber ich hatte da gestern so gar keinen Bock drauf und hab die einfach... ignoriert. Man bekommt dann zwar spürbar mehr Schaden, aber lebensgefährlich ist das nicht. Also einfach ein wenig mit Eisfalle kiten, gelegentlich Kel unterbrechen und ihn mit CDs umbursten (Bereitschaft ftw). Hatte ca. 40% Leben als er starb und das geht mit besserer Ausrüstung auch noch weit schneller und effektiver. Irgendwelche komplizierten Tankmechanismen für die Adds kann man sich aber wie gesagt sparen, die gehen nach Kels Tod von ganz allein weg.


----------



## Xidish (25. Februar 2013)

So, AQ 40 ist erstmal zu den Akten gelegt.
Auf die Twins habe ich absolut 0 Bock mehr.
Habe alles so gemacht, wie hier gesagt wurde.
Sie stehen nicht auf einer Stelle, der eine haut mich immer Meter weit weg, sodaß sie wieder Distanz bekommen und porten können.
Wechseln tun sie immer noch ständig - auch bei nur 2 Meter Distanz.
Jede Sekunde 30k Heilung - Der Schaden der von mir durchkommt ist 'n Witz - warum auch immer.


----------



## Nomisno (25. Februar 2013)

Nachdem die Lowlevel Raids in aller Ausführlichkeit beschrieben wurden, jetzt mal eine kleine Hilfe für Blut DKs  Das heißt die Cata raids - ich gehe fürs erste nur auf die Normalmodes ein, die heros haben durchaus hoeh Gearanforderungen, die vermutlich Nicht-Hardcore-Raider momentan nicht ganz haben. Mein Equipmentstand ist momentan 482 mit DD-Gear, 481 mit Tank-Gear und mit einer 50:50 Mischung sowie einer Mastery-lastigen Mischung auch je 482. Ich werde Equipmentanforderungen, wie ich sie grob einschätze, dazu schreiben sowie die Schwierigkeit des Bosses an sich;
0: Tank'n'Spank Boss^^
1: Leicht
2: Nicht wirklich schwer, aber kein kompletter brain afk boss
3: Fordert Konzentration, evntl. Übung
4: Schwerer Boss, Spielkönnen und Übung sind gefragt
5: pew pew


*Pechschwingenabstieg*

MAGMAUL (3/5; 50:50 Mischung 465)

Das Hauptelement des Kampfes früher war ja das Zerfleischen. Ihr könnt währenddessen den Kopf anvisieren und Schaden darauf machen, was auch zwingend notwendig ist, um Todesstöße zu vollziehen. Der DoT an sich geht, aber danach haut der Boss zusätzlich extrem hart rein (was auf 85 ein instant kill war) und da muss schon einiges gegengeheilt werden. Das ist aber nicht das einzige, das Schaden macht: die Würmer sind wirklich bösartig. Ich empfehle hier eine 50:50 Gearmischung und kein direktes killen der Würmer, d.h. ihr kitet sie immer hin und her (springt nicht in den Abgrund ) und nutzt eure Blutrunen für Siedendes Blut. Krankheiten und der aoe machen dann den Rest. Unbarmherziger Winter ist extrem hilfreich, falls ihr das nicht sowieso schon mitskillt, um die Würmer zu stunnen und euch eine kleine Verschnaufpause zu verschaffen. Alternativ könnt ihr auch volles DD Gear nehmen und die Würmer direkt umbursten, aber ich finde, damit ist es härter, gegenzuheilen, aber nicht unmöglich. Der Enrage dürfte weniger ein Problem darstellen, zumal ihr ja auf den Verletzten Kopf prügeln könnt und kaum targetwechsel auf die Würmer vollzieht, wenn ihr meiner Taktik folgt 

OMNOTRON (2/5; Tank 460)

Viel zu sagen gibt es nicht. Befolgt die normale Bossstrategie und heilt einfach gegen, was auf 90 ein leichtes Spiel ist. Habt ihr Probleme, dann farmt besseres Tank-Gear zusammen, der Boss lässt sich durch mehr LP wunderbar outgearen 

MALORIAK (2/5; DD 480)

Wichtig ist erstmal, dass ihr die Adds sehr schnell umhaut und immer den Boss mit der Eisige Berührung Glyphe dispellt! Der enrage ist ziemlich knapp bemessen mit durchschnittlicher Ausrüstung. In der Feuerphase müsst ihr extrem auf den Atem aufpassen, 400k Feuerschaden sind enorm. Antimagische Hülle wollt ihr euch aber aufsparen, um dem Aufspießen in der Frostphase entgegenzuwirken. Unterbrecht in der Frostphase keinen dieser Arkan-aoes, damit ihr ein Aufspießen weniger habt! Für die restlichen (das erste wird mit Blitzeis von dbm abgezeigt, das zweite kommt ~4-6sec vor Phasenwechsel) müsst ihr mit Antimagischer Hülle oder Tod und Verfall unter euch vorbeugen.

ATRAMEDES (0/5; wahrsch. sogar nackt machbar...)

Hier gibt es wirklich nichts zu sagen, haut ihn einfach um und drückt imemr, wenn euer Lärmpegel zu hoch wird, einen Gong.

CHIMAERON (5/5; 400)

Die angegebene Equipmentvorraussetzung ist da, damit man den enrage packt, aber der ganze Kampf kann nicht im Ansatz mit Gear erleichtert werden. Managet eure Runen gut, reagiert SOFORT auf jeden Schlag und timet eure Todesstöße gut. Man sollte definitiv voll wach sein und mit aller Konzentration bei der Sache, Fehler kosten euch das Leben. Bei 21% Boss-LP müsst ihr euch nochmal etwas hochheilen (Lichritter wäre angebracht, wenn ihr sicher gehen wollt), aber die zweite Phase stellt kein Problem dar. Der ganze Kampf dreht sich ums Runenmanagement und darum, dass man praktisch nicht über 100k LP kommen wird. Die Doppelangriffe, normalen Hits und Massakrieren sind eine verdammt schwere Kombination bei verringerter Heilung durch das Brechen...

NEFARIAN (4/5; 485)

Mit dem Trick, den ich in Ph. 3 beschreiben werde, ist der Boss definitiv auch mit weniger gear machbar, aber ob man sich das antun will^^
Ph. 1: Keine Besonderheiten, da ihr keine Gruppe habt, auf die ihr achten müsst. Prügelt Nefarian etwas runter, heilt gut gegen und klatscht Onyxia.
Ph. 2: Die Adds an sich sind kein Problem, etwas nervig dürfte es halt sein, dass ihr durch die Lava schwimmen müsst. Ingenieure haben hier mal wieder einen riesen Vorteil, weil sie mit Rocket Boots durch rushen können.
Ph. 3: Mit Eisketten, der Armee usw. versucht ihr, die Adds aus dem Feuer zu halten. Der Clou an dieser Phase: Ihr könnt seid MoP Untote kontrollieren und die Adds sind Untote. Holt euch gleich das erste, stellt euch mit den Add zusammen ins Feuer, nach wenigen Sekunden schon hat es viele stacks und macht den Schaden für euch. Damit kann man mehr Tank-Gear nehmen.
Mangels Zeit hab ich den Boss noch nicht einmal probiert, aber mit Übung und dem Add kontrollieren könnte ich ihn auch mit meinem aktuellen Gear schaffen.


*Bastion des Zwielichts*

HALFUS WYRMBRECHER (1/5; DD -  evntl. ein paar Tank Teile 460)

Ziemlich leichter Boss, wenn nicht gerade der Heilung verringernde Drache aktiv ist. Mit dem habt ihr nur 4% Heilung und das kann doch etwas schwer werden 8-| Haut einfach 2 Drachen um, kitet ein bisschen, um evntl. Schaden zu entgehen und klatscht den Boss.

VALIONA & THERALION (0/5; DD 460)

Versucht, die Blackouts mit Antimagischer Hülle zu absorbieren. Wenn ihr wirklich nur 460er gear habt, stellt euch in die voidzones, fresst so viel Schaden wie möglich um Rache aufzubauen, prepottet etc. denn mit so schlechtem Gear kann der enrage knapp werden. Aber mit 465 aufwärts (was die meisten haben sollten) ist der Kampf ein Witz.

ASZENDENTENRAT (3/5; DD 465)

Die ersten 2 Phasen sind kein Problem, ihr müsst nur wirklich knapp auf 25% Boss-LP bei beiden kommen, damit das Elementiumungeheuer am Ende weniger LP hat, v.a. wenn das gear noch nicht so ganz stimmt. In der letzten Phase bekommt ihr konstanten magischen Schaden, der sich immer mehr erhöht. Timet eure CDs dabei gut, zündet eins nach dem anderen und tötet den Boss, bevor der magische Schaden zu hoch tickt.

CHO'GALL (3/5; 50:50 Mischung 500)

Der Boss fehlt mir auch, weil mein Gear nicht reicht. Mastery ist das A und O, gegen Ende kommt extrem viel Schaden und mit vollem Tank-Gear reicht der enrage bei weitem nicht hin. Zusätzlich müssen natürlich die blubbs etc. schnell liegen, ihr dürft wenn dann nur kurz vor Schluss (~5-10%) 100 Verderbtheit haben!


*Thron der 4 Winde*

KONKLAVE (-)

Momentan nicht machbar.

AL'AKIR (1/5; DD 450)

Gibt nicht viel zu sagen, evntl. wird der enrage knapp, aber auf 90 soltle das machbar sein^^


*Feuerlande*

TRASH MOBS

Ihr könnt extrem viel Trash umgehen, wenn ihr nicht gerade Shannox killen wollt  Zum killen sind sie aber alle nicht besonders schwer, nur für die großen Hunde ist Tank Gear angebracht und die großen Gruppen sollten gestunnt werden (Unbarmherziger Winter ftw)

SHANNOX (3/5; DD (hilfreich: auf Mastery umschmieden) 475)

Ihr müsst immer wieder die stacks resetten, indem ihr wegrennt. Das geht an der Rampe vom Eingangstor zur großen Ebene auf Gründen, die jenseits von uns liegen, wesentlich leichter als auf der Ebene. Ist etwas Glück dabei, aber durchaus machbar. Haut den Boss ungefähr gleichzeitig mit den Hunden auf je 40%, tötet dann die Hunde. Danach könnt ihr nicht mehr resetten, schaut also, dass ihr nicht mehr als 4-5 stacks habt, wenn die Endphase beginnt. Der Schaden wird gegen Ende nochmal immens, aber gestorben bin ich daran nie. Der enrage ist mit 10min bei mehr oder weniger Dauerkiten auch nicht gerade sanft, deshalb ist DD Gear Pflicht. Ihr erleidet eigentlich nur körperlichen Schaden, deshalb hilft Mastery extrem. Der ganze Kampf ist Übungssache, lässt sich aber wahrscheinlich krass mit hoher Ausrüstung vereinfachen.

BETH'TILAC (1/5; DD 480)

Ihr steht den ganzen Kampf über oben und tötet Beth bevor oder kurz nachdem sie in die zweite Phase runtergeht. Dafür sind >60k DPS nötig und ihr könnt kaum mit Rache tricksen, um mehr Schaden zu gewinnen. Die Schwelende Verwüstung überlebt ihr dank Antimagischer Hülle, der restliche Schaden ist sehr leicht wegzuheilen. Wenn ihr bei >3% Boss-LP sterbt, braucht ihr besseres Gear. Prepotten geht fast nicht, weil man ~22sec braucht, bis man überhaupt oben ist und dann einen hit, wenn überhaupt, auf Beth bringen kann.

ALYSRAZOR <3 (2/5; DD 460)

Einer meiner Lieblingskämpfe seit jeher :> Es gibt zwei Mögliche Strategien, wobei eine aus Spaßgründen wenn überhaupt nur auf hero verwendet werden sollte:

1) Killt die Jungtiere schnell, zieht sie beim Wutanfall in einen Wurm, falls nötig. Ihr werdet bei weitem nicht alle Würmer wegkriegen, aber das ist normal. Sobald die down sind, fliegt ihr Alysrazor hinterher. Dann gilt es den Wirbeln auszuweichen (oder auch nicht) etc etc. In der dritten Phase könnt ihr einen caster silencen, einen mit Todesgriff unterbrechen, wenn sie bei euch sind und nochmal casten mit Gedankenfrost - wenn ihr wollt. Der Rest funktioniert eigentlich wie in einer Gruppe auch, nur, dass die Ringe vom Fliegen einen OP Tempo buff geben, durch den ihr vergesst, wofür es Blutrunen gibt.

2) Hier killt man die Jünglinge nicht und fliegt sofort, in der Wirbelphase geht man außerhalb des Kampffeldes, hält mit Antimagischer Hülle, Lichritter, Ghulopferung, Vampirblut etc aus bis Alysrazor zu einem kommt. Langweilige Strategie, macht sie nur, wenn ihr hero nicht überlebt oder Ausweichmanöver machen wollt.

LORD RYOLITH (2/5; DD 480)

Nervt einfach nur. Die Taktik funktioniert ganz normal, steuert ihn so gut es geht und killt schnell (!) die Adds! Ihr könnt ihn ruhig in die Lava laufen lassen und Antimagische Hülle zünden, damit überlebt ihr und er läuft nach 4-5sec wieder weiter xD

BALOROC (1/5; DD 495)

80k DPS sind das Minimum. Reiner Gearcheck.

MAJORDOMUS HIRSCHHAUPT (-)

Nach dem Seelentrinker Nerf ist er mit aktuellem Gear nicht machbar; mit 5.2 Raidgear sollte es dann wieder gehen, aber auch das bildet dann mehr oder weniger einen Gearcheck.

RAGNAROS (3/5; DD 500)

Führt den Kampf wie früher aus, in den Zwischenphasen killt ihr halt so viel wie geht. Der Kampf dreht sich nur ums Überleben und das ist though.


*Drachenseele*

MORCHOK (2/5; DD 485)

Rennt vor den Stampfen weg, notfalls nutzt diese Technik: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQIGoMnpkZ8&feature=share&list=UUaSzO6uJPhxyGkFWwSj1BNQ (ProxTube nötig, wenn ihr eine deutsche IP habt -.-) Hier springt ihr von der Klippe, um dem Stampfen zu entgehen und der Boss portet einen danach wieder zu sich, weil ihr zu weit weg seid^^ Der Kampf ist sehr uninteressant, weil es nur darum geht, den enrage zu packen, was halt dadurch erleichtert werden kann, dass man bewusst Stampfen abfängt, um Rache zu bekommen.

YOR'SAHJ (0/5; DD 490)

Haut einfach den Boss um und hofft, dass euer Schaden für den enrage reicht. Die blubbs werden ignoriert.

ZON'OZZ (1/5; DD 500)

Auch hier ist nur extrem viel DPS notwendig.

HAGARA (3/5; DD 505)

Ihr müsst die Blitzphase 3min lang abwarten, weil sie ohne pet nicht solo geht. (nein, Unholys überleben hier nicht) Das geht bis zum enrage und dann wird es hart: Ihr tankt Hagara während des enrages weiter und macht Schaden. Wenn die nächste Phase während dem enrage kommt, wartet in der ab, bis alle CDs wieder bereit sind und haut dann vollends den Boss um.

ULTRAXION (1/5; DD 505)

Reiner DPS-Boss. Kurz vor Ablauf des debuffs geht ihr aus der Zwielichtwelt, aber so, dass dabei kein hit verloren geht!

KRIEGSMEISTER SCHWARZHORN aka Luftschiffkampf reloaded (4/5; DD 505)

Ihr müsst fast alle voidzones abfangen und das ist schwer. Zusätzlich ist höllisch viel Schaden erforderlich, um Adds und Boss schnell genug down zu bekommen. Den großen Drachen ingoriert ihr am besten.

TODESSCHWINGES RÜCKGRAT (99/5)

Reiner Luck-Boss, versucht ihn auf KEINEN Fall! Es ist Zufall, ob euch die Tentakel stunnen und bei dem Glück hilft weder Gear noch Können. Gestunnt stirbt man immer und den Kampf zu versuchen ist bekloppter als die "Der Wahnsinnige"-Heldentat.

TODESSCHWINGES WAHNSINN (4/5; DD 515)

Versucht, überall mehr DPS rauszuholen. Der Kampf wird immer härter, je weiter man kommt und die Schadensanforderungen sind diabolisch. So rein rechnerisch scheinen ~160k DPS ein Minimum zu sein. Ein Trick, den Raegwyn benutzt hat, ist alle Meteore überleben zu lassen. Das Blut wird nicht sofort getötet, sondern erstmal offgetankt, um Rache zu bekommen. Ansonsten sollte halt jede Kleinigkeit ausgenutzt werden, die den Schaden irgendwie erhöhen kann. Um Mionee an der Stelle mal zu zitieren: "SQUEEZE DPS EVERYWHERE! This pretty much sums up the fight."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russelkurt (25. Februar 2013)

Gestern als Tank-Hexer (Dämoskillung mit Tankglyphe und so) Naxx 2 Viertel gecleart, Mount Hyjal und Black Temple waren absolut kein Problem, sofern man die üblichen Regeln beachtet (Don't stand in poo!). In Sunwell heute bin ich schon an der ersten Mobgruppe ganz am Anfang gescheitert, weil die echt böse zugehauen haben. Da hilft alle Schadensreduktion der Welt nix, ohne Heiler bleibt ein Stoffie nunmal ein Stoffie.

Aber immerhin hat mir der gestrige Tripp ein bissel Gold und 5 Teile T6 zum Moggen + einen optisch kompatiblen Stab aus Naxx und den Stab aus BT: Zhar'doom


----------



## KidSnare (26. Februar 2013)

Gestern abend AQ40 gemacht und kann nur bestätigen, dass die Zwillinge kein Problem sind. Einfach runterzergen. Hat zwar seine 3 Minuten bei mir gedauert, aber war doch problemlos.


----------



## Youmaycry (26. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte mich die Tage mal mit meinem Shadow an Alysrazor nhc probieren und wäre für einen kleinen Guide dankbar.

Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich den Kampf nur aus Tank Sicht kenne , daher völlig planlos bin.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich nur wenig trash legen muss und direkt zu ihr kann. Im Notfall regelt Schattenmimik.

Ich weiss das es Federn gilt einzusammeln , um nach oben zu kommen. Was da genau passiert weiss ich nicht zu 100 %.

Für eine Hilfestellung und eine Einschätzung wie schwer oder leicht es ist, für einen shadow  mit 490 gear aber null plan, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## RedShirt (26. Februar 2013)

Du musst oben durch Feuerringe fliegen - die geben Dirn stackbaren Haste-buff, der darf nie auslaufen... was am Boden passiert kann Dir egal sein.

Flugkünste sind gefragt, und dann einfach weg-DPSen.

Soweit ich das weiß, klappt das gut.

Tanksicht: Bin als Tank auch schonmal solo geflogen  weil alle anderen tot waren. Hatte auch was, aber der DPS langte net.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Februar 2013)

Schöne Beschreibung Nomisno. Cata-Raids werd ich persönlich mir aber nicht antun, zu stressig und zumindest anfangs auch zu kostenintensiv... der Kontrapunkt schlechthin, wenn man die alten Dinger vor allem für ein wenig Taschengeld abgrasen will.

Gestern abend wieder meine Jägerin geschnappt und ab in den Schwarzen Tempel. Der ist ja nun eine Leichtigkeit geworden, grad wenn ich bedenke dass wir mit einem 20er Raid zu Anfang WotLK immer noch etliche Male gewiped sind (waren halt auch einige 70er dabei, ich z.B.^^). Aber da ich hier und da immer noch ratloses Kopfkratzen erlebe, mal ein paar Details:

Oberster Kriegsfürst Naj'entus: Einer der Bosse wo so mancher heute noch dran verzweifelt. Ursache ist sein Gezeitenschild, was er nach einer Weile auf sich wirkt und dadurch seine Gesundheit regeneriert, so dass man plötzlich wieder einen Boss mit voller HP vor sich hat. Mittlerweile ist die Lösung ganz einfach - Schaden. Der Kerl hat nur 2 Millionen HP, das heißt auch mit iLevel 460 ballert man den in 30 - 40 Sekunden einfach weg. Da er den Gezeitenschild erst nach einer Minute wirkt ist das somit gar kein Problem. Wenn man Aggro hat wird man auch nicht durch den Stachel betäubt den er auf Nichttanks wirft, alles null problemo.

Supremus: Der Klopskerl ist zwar riesig groß, aber kann praktisch nüscht. Einfach umhauen und sämtliche Mechaniken (Kitephase) ignorieren, da er kaum Schaden macht. Er hatte dann auch eine hübsche Armbrust dabei, welche ich gleich zum moggen nutzen konnte Tod der Legion.

Akamas Schemen: Sehr bekannter Kampf, hat eigentlich jeder WoWler schon mal gehört. Heutzutage kaum noch als Bosskampf wahrnehmbar. Den Raum clearen, Akama ansprechen, Adds und Kanalisierer killen. Danach warten bis der Schemen vor Akama steht und angreifbar wird. Mit 700k HP liegt er schnell. Nix leichter als das.

Teron Blutschatten: Zwei Bosse, selbes Prinzip. Genau wie bei Kel Thuzad vorgestern hab ich den Fehler gemacht und das Pet tanken lassen. So bekam ich kurz nach Kampfbeginn den Debuff "Schatten des Todes" und war eine knappe Minute darauf instant tot, da ich ihn bis dahin noch nicht down hatte. Also wieder reingelaufen, alles weggelassen was meinem Pet die Aggro gibt und selbst getankt. Siehe da, er ist so einfach wie die anderen bisher und lag dann auch zeitnah.

Gurtogg Siedeblut: Einst gefürchtet, heute kein Problem mehr. Einst galt die Regel: Spare Deine CDs bis zu Phase 2. Dann bekommt man einen Buff der Heilung und Schaden immens erhöht. Heutzutage gilt: Man macht damit soviel Schaden dass der Boss eh Sekunden später liegt, also haut eure vorhandenen CDs ruhig gleich am Anfang raus. Umso schneller ist der Spuk vorbei. Hier sollte auch das Pet tanken, denn er stapelt einen Blutungs-DoT der im Lauf des Kampfes ganz beachtlich ticken kann. Geistbande hält zwar gut gegen, aber sicher ist sicher.

Reliquiar der Seelen: Aaaaah, was für ein Boss. Welches Design! Einfach toll, immer noch und immer wieder. Und auch heute noch verzweifeln Spieler in Phase 2, da sie sich dort selbst umhauen (50% des Schadens wird auf den Spieler zurückgeworfen). Die Lösung ist: Besonnenheit. Phase 1 ist kein Problem, einfach draufhauen. Danach die Geister killen. Nun startet die berüchtige Phase 2. Macht hier moderat Schaden, immer nur ein bisschen. Ein paar Schlangengift-Ticks hier, ein Exploschuss da, die Hauptarbeit übernehmen eh die automatischen Schüsse/ Hits. Gebt eurer Selbstheilung (bei mir halt Geistbande) Gelegenheit, zu arbeiten und euch immer wieder ein wenig hochzuziehen. Da der Boss Gott sei Dank keine Selbstheilung besitzt hat man genug Zeit ihn allmählich runterzuzergen, ohne selbst dabei draufzugehen. Ein Trank/ Bandage zwischendurch hilft natürlich auch, oder die HoT-Dinger welche man beim kräutern in Pandaria findet. Ich hatte noch ca. 45% Leben als die Phase endete, also mehr als genug. Schadensverringernde CDs helfen natürlich, sofern man welche hat. Der Manaentzug interessiert zumindest diese Klasse ja nicht mehr (Wer hat sich nochmal über den Wechsel zu Fokus beschwert?!). In der 2. Zwischenphase heilen die getöteten Geister sowie der eigene HoT einen wieder auf 100%. P3 heißt dann wieder einfach CDs ziehen, umklatschen und looten.

Mutter Shahraz: Nachdem die vielen Konkubinen in den Harems auf dem Weg zur Puffmutter sich standhaft weigerten, mir gefällig zu sein und lieber den Tod durch meine Hand wählten (nicht eben gut fürs Ego), ging es in den Kampf gegen Big Mama. Auf einen Nahkämpfer mag der Säbelhieb vielleicht noch Eindruck machen, als Hunter ist der Kampf so simpel wie die meisten anderen. Einfach druff und runterhauen. Man wird ab und zu in eine Ecke geportet, was aber keine Relevanz mehr hat. Wieder rauslaufen und weiterballern.

So, Vervollständigung für den Rat und Illidan:

Rat der Illidari: Einer der wohl nervigsten Kämpfe seit Anbeginn der WoW-Zeit. "Schuld" ist die gute Malande, die mit ihren immer mal durchkommenden Heilungen den Kampf arg in die Länge zieht. Anfangs denkt man "He, die haben doch nur 1,2 Millionen Life welches sie sich auch noch teilen, ist doch kein Ding". Nach dem Kill hatte ich dann über 8 Millionen Schaden auf dem Tacho, soviel also dazu...

Als SV hat es im 1. Versuch nicht geklappt, da war auf Dauer der einkommende Schaden zu hoch. Bei etwa 5% Bosslife bin ich dann schließlich umgekippt. Der Tödliche Schuss hatte knapp nicht gereicht zum Kill und dann brachte Malande noch eine Heilung durch. Pech. Also mal wieder auf BM gewechselt und Geisterbestie für Selfheal aktiviert (diese auf Hartnäckigkeit geskillt, da sie sonst auch ordentlich frisst). Damit ging es dann. Hatte erst Malande gefokusst, aber Gathios, der kleine Gayelf, gibt ihr immer wieder Segen des Schutzes, was die Sache enorm nerviger macht. Einlullender Schuss hat darauf leider keine Wirkung. Also hab ich im 2. Versuch dann nur noch Gathios beschossen und ab und zu Malande per Silenceshot unterbrochen. Nach ein paar Minuten waren die 4 dann endlich tot.

Illidan: Gegen den Rat ist der Typ mit der Augenbinde geradezu harmlos. Keine Ahnung ob die Flammen seit der 5.1-Überarbeitung nicht mehr in Enrage gehen oder ich das nur nicht gemerkt hab, jedenfalls kloppten sie ein wenig auf meinem Hartmut rum und fielen dann zügig um. Genau wie Illidan selbst, sein DoT macht kaum Schaden und er selbst auch nicht, zumindest nicht auf einem Tankpet. Gleve war keine dabei, nützt mit dem Hunter ja leider auch nix.


----------



## Bandit 1 (26. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> So, AQ 40 ist erstmal zu den Akten gelegt.
> Auf die Twins habe ich absolut 0 Bock mehr.
> Habe alles so gemacht, wie hier gesagt wurde.
> Sie stehen nicht auf einer Stelle, der eine haut mich immer Meter weit weg, sodaß sie wieder Distanz bekommen und porten können.
> ...



Mach dir nix draus - ist bei mir das gleiche. Die kicken mich gegen die Wand und _(klar ich stehe natürlich mit dem Rücken
schon dran)_ man "gleitet" seitwärts...
Dann wechseln die echt sauschnell, man sieht kaum wen man hat (_da man ja noch nicht mal mehr weiß, wo man ist)_ und
dann hat man echt keinen Bock mehr. Der AQ40 Loot ist ja eh nicht so der Styling Hit. 

Bei Gelegenheit mal mit einem Fernkämpfer versuchen, aber der ist (und bleibst erst mal) 85.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Februar 2013)

Mit Melee gibts da tatsächlich solche Probleme? Hm, bei Gelegenheit werd ichs mal mit meinem Schurken probieren, der braucht nur erstmal etwas vernünftiges Gear (sprich 5.2 PvP-Equip^^). Mit dem Jäger wie gesagt kein Thema, das porten stört nicht weiter.


----------



## Nomisno (26. Februar 2013)

Also meine meelee-Erfahrungen bei den Twins sind keine besonders schlimmen; man muss halt erstmal eine Position finden, an der die Bosse wenig Raum zum porten haben (ich meine, das letzte mal in der linken hinteren Ecke gestanden zu haben); wenn man die hat, ist es reines Umzergen und das dauert mit dem Schaden, den wir inzwischen fahren, nicht mal lang 

@ Youmaycry: Ich weiß nicht, wie hart Ph. 4 für einen shadow zu überleben ist, wenn es zu knapp wird, nimm die zweite Strategie bei meiner Anleitung (eine Seite vorher im Thread ganz unten). Bei Fliegen wurde ja schon alles gesagt, durch die Ringe (das hält den Flugbuff aufrecht UND gibt dir einen op tempo buff, der sich bis max. 25 stackt) und evntl. den Brandwolken ausweichen, aber das sollte kein Problem sein^^ Dein gear ist mit 490 top, eig. solltest du keine Probleme haben^^


----------



## Eluneszorn (27. Februar 2013)

Die AQ Twins sind inzwischen Freeloot bei mir,man muss sich nur den richtigen Twin für seine Klasse aussuchen denn die beiden teilen sich eiinen HP Pool.
Also Melees und Hunter gehen auf Vek´nilash und Zauberklassen gehen auf Vek´lor.
Dann nur noch DpS fahren was geht und die Twins sollten schnell liegen.
Ja gut,ab und zu porten sie sich aber dann klickt man halt wieder auf den richtigen Twin oder man legt sich ein Makro an(/target Vek´lor bzw /target Vek´nilash).
Mein Mönch hat nen 490er Gear und ich mache ca 65k DPS ohne Raidbuffs,das reicht locker für die Twins,ich laufe immer zu Vek´nilash und wenn ich in Reichweite bin zünde ich schon mal Xuen den weissen Tiger.
Dann bekämpfe ich den Twin an der Position wo er auch steht also der Plattform rechts,natürlich kommt sein Bruder angelaufen und versucht den HP Pool wieder hochzuheilen aber gegen nen guten 90er DD haben die Twins keine Chance mehr.
Wer sich meinen Mönch im Arsenal anschauen will(Féuerfaust,Durotan,Allianz)
Und selbst mit meinem 90er Schurken mit 463er Gear sind die Twins kein Problem mehr dauert zwar länger und ich muss alle Cds zünden aber es geht.(Eluneszorn,Durotan,Allianz)
Habe mich auch letztens mit dem Mönch am Black Temple versucht nur bin ich beim RdS boss grandios in der 2ten Phase gescheitert.
Habe mir gedacht die 1,5 Mio HP so schnell wie möglich runterzukloppen und gegebenenfalls mit Chiwelle und Schadensumleitung gegenzuheilen hat aber leider nicht geklappt.

@Fremder123 Danke für deinen kleinen Guide zum BT,ich werde diese Woche dort nochmal hin und hier berichten ob deine Taktik mit dem moderaten Schaden fahren am RdS Boss erfolgreich war.
Rat der Illidari denke ich ist eine ähnliche Taktik wie bei den Twins ratsam weil die sich ja auch einen HP Pool teilen,also einfach auf die Priesterin gehen ggf. Heal unterbrechen und DPS fahren.


----------



## Bandit 1 (27. Februar 2013)

Eluneszorn schrieb:


> Die AQ Twins sind inzwischen Freeloot bei mir,man muss sich nur den richtigen Twin für seine Klasse aussuchen denn die beiden teilen sich eiinen HP Pool.
> Also Melees und Hunter gehen auf Vek´nilash und Zauberklassen gehen auf Vek´lor.



Ja aber wirst du nicht durch die Gegend gekickt ?

Das ist ja mein Problem. 

Edit: auch wenn ich in der Ecke stehe schafft er es mich "wegzudrifen"


----------



## doktor_alleria (27. Februar 2013)

wenn du rechts neben dem podest, unten in der ecke stehst kannst du nicht mehr weg. ich habe da zumindest keine probleme mit.


----------



## Schattenmaster25 (27. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab folgende solo Runs als Dk geschafft
BT,Gruul,HDZ 3,Sonnenbrunnen,Maggie,Festung der stürme,
Naxx,Malygos,ICC abe momentan die 2 ersten bosse


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Februar 2013)

So, gestern nach erfolgreichem Clearen des Schwarzen Tempels frischen Mut gefasst und ab in den Schlangenschrein. Hatte eigentlich nur ein paar Bosse auf dem Programm, die anderen wo ich die letzten Jahre stets scheiterte (Karathress samt Gang etwa oder Vashj herself) wollte ich eigentlich auslassen. Aber erstmal soviel... SSC gestern clear ohne irgendwelche Bugs/ Exploits oder sonstiges Geschwurbel. Der Reihe nach:

Hydross der Unstete: Stets eine Herausforderung durch seine verschiedenen Debuffs, auch heute noch. Und es sollte sich zeigen dass er als SV doch recht unangenehm ist. Schuld daran ist seine Immunität gegen Naturschaden. Soll heißen: Immun gegen Schlangengift, immun gegen Kobraschuss! Echt ätzend, da man so keinen Fokus zusätzlich regeneriert, sondern wie ein Schurke auf die automatische Regg warten muss. Und auch gleich noch 2 Schadensquellen wegfallen. Dementsprechend lange dauert der Kampf dann auch, hier ist MM deutlich zu empfehlen da dieser fast nur physischen Schaden macht (außer ausgerechnet Schimärenschuss halt). Mein Hartmut war gegen Ende auch kurz vorm Abkratzen, mittels seiner 50% Schadensverringerung und permanentem Tier heilen konnte ich ihn grad so am Leben halten bis der Boss umfiel. Der olle Elementar bedeutet also weiterhin einige stressige Momente.

Das Grauen aus der Tiefe: Meine Jägerin ist erst seit MoP mein neuer Main und somit hat sie hier und da noch Defizite, z.B. beim Angelskill. Den konnte ich denn auch gleich wider Willen im Pool des Grauens pushen und fischte einige Minuten im Trüben, dafür ging halt der Skill hoch... 136, 137, 138 etc. Irgendwann hatte das Vieh Erbarmen und zeigte sich endlich. Der Kampf ist mit 90 bedeutend einfacher als früher (was Wunder), hatte ich zu WotLK noch gehörig Respekt vor dem Vieh, kommt er heute nicht mal mehr in Phase 2. Das einzige was es zu beachten gilt ist, seinem Strahl auszuweichen damit man nicht durch den halben See geschleudert wird (die Frenzys da beißen nebenher immer noch gut zu) und somit den Kampf in die Länge zieht. Aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein. CDs ziehen und Boss klatschen, dazwischen bisschen Movement, thats all.

Morogrim der Gezeitenwandler: Der Dicke macht optisch mehr her als kämpferisch und war schon zu früheren Zeiten recht einfach. Das ist er nun immer noch, also hin und drauf. Die Murlocs die ab und zu kommen "weg-aoen", die halten nix aus. In der Blase in die er einen steckt einfach kurz abwarten, dann weiterkämpfen. Nix weiter zu sagen.

Tiefenlord Karathress: Jaha, ein Kampf an dem auch heute noch so mancher verzweifelt. Ein Hauptboss, 3 kleinere Bosse, darunter natürlich auch noch ein Heiler und mit jedem getöteten Gruppenmitglied bekommt der Chef neue Fähigkeiten. Da kann man schon Tango auf der Tastatur tanzen oder diese an die Wand pfeffern. Aber mittlerweile ist alles halb so wild. Das Wichtigste wieder einmal: Penetriert die einzige Frau im Team mit allem was ihr habt! Schon verdächtig wie oft man das machen kann (Malande, Caribdis, Yauj etc.), Blizzards Designer scheinen auf derlei schlüpfrige Dinge zu stehen. Wie auch immer, es funktioniert. Klatscht Caribdis um, der Rest ist dann ein Kinderspiel, da sowohl die Heilung als auch die Wirbelstürme wegfallen. Wen ihr danach umhaut ist egal, zumindest war es mir gestern einerlei. Tot ist tot. Zuletzt kommt Karathress selbst dran, der zwar dann alles mögliche an Fähigkeiten hat, diese aber kaum zur Geltung kommen.

Leotheras der Blinde: War früher schon ganz gut machbar, ist jetzt ein Kinderspiel. Einfach runterzergen und wenn er sich in P2 "zweiteilt" einfach auf ihm bleiben, einige Sekunden später fällt er auch schon um.

Lady Vashj: Nun, da stand sie also. Die gefürchtetste Bitch dies- und jenseits der Scherbenwelt. Würde ich sie auf die Bretter schicken? Oder kläglich versagen wie soviele vor mir oder ich selbst zu früheren Zeiten? Meine amourösen Avancen interessierten sie mal wieder nicht, also blieb nur Gewalt, wie so oft wenn eine Beziehung kurz vorm scheitern ist. Nun, dank Blizzard ist sie seit geraumer Zeit auch solo machbar und gestern konnte sie auch mir nicht länger standhalten. Der Grund ist eine entscheidende Änderung im Design: Man kann seit Längerem laufen, auch wenn man einen Besudelten Kern trägt! Früher konnte man das nicht, man musste also eine Kette bilden um sich den Kern zuzuwerfen wie wenn man eine Eimerkette vom Bach zum brennenden Haus bildet. Das machte einen Solokill unmöglich. Jetzt wartet man in P2 (P1 ist ja nix weiter zu beachten) einfach bis ein Besudelter Elementar auftaucht, haut den fix um, lootet den Kern und aktiviert eine der 4 Dinger rund um Vashj. Da das eine Weile dauert und man unmöglich alle ankommenden Elementare killen kann, wird sie immer größer und stärker. Man macht natürlich soviele Eles, Schreiter und Nagas platt wie geht, aber es sind einfach zuviele. Als ich sie dann wieder angreifen konnte verursachte sie bereits 500% mehr Schaden und war so groß wie der ganze Raum. Das war solange kein Problem (ihre Blitze machen trotzdem nicht viel), solange sie mir nicht zu nahe kam. Mein Hartmut lief aber aus ungeklärten Gründen zu verdi über und stellte plötzlich die Arbeit ein, so dass sie auf mich losging. Und 500% stärkere Nahkampf-Hiebe merkt man deutlich. Ich hab nochmal alles gezündet was noch frei war und sie umgeklatscht, hatte dabei ca. 40% Restleben.

So: BT clear, SSC clear, FdS clear, Naxx clear. Meine cojones waren so geschwollen wie selten zuvor beim zocken, also was macht der Nerd von Welt? Richtig, sich selbst überschätzen und die Königsklasse angehen - das Sonnenbrunnenplateau. Frisch-fröhlich zur Insel geportet und mit dickem Ego nach Sunwell gestiefelt, wird ja wohl nicht mehr das Problem sein. Denkste. Schon die ersten Trashgruppen brachten mich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück. Dort sind Typen dabei, die einen Tötenden Schuss abfeuern, der mal eben über 80k Schaden macht (unkritisch!). Im Kugelhagel stand ich also plötzlich mit 10% Leben da und rannte panisch hinter die nächste Ecke. Mit diesem Wissen war ich dann auch etwas umsichtiger. Der erste Boss ist ja bekanntermaßen immer noch nicht solo machbar, da man sich dort aufteilen muss. Man kann aber gemütlich an Kalecgos vorbeireiten, da er einfach weiterpennt. Auf zu Brutallus. Der Raidkiller! Gefürchtet wie kaum ein anderer Boss. Und auch Endstation für mich. Egal ob als SV oder BM, der stackende Debuff zusammen mit den Meteoren pustet mir bei ca. 35% Bosslife die Lichter aus. Vielleicht schafft es ein Hunter mit guter aktueller Raidausrüstung, die 2,5 Millionen Rest auch noch runterzukloppen bevor er selbst stirbt, für mich war jedenfalls Sense. Fazit: Sunwell ist schwerer als Naxx, auch heute noch. Wer hätte das gedacht.

Ein Highlight gab es dann kurz vorm Zubettgehen, als ich charübergreifend rund das 120. Mal einen Run in die Sethekkhallen machte, wie immer ohne große Hoffnung. Und ENDLICH hatte Anzu Erbarmen und überreichte feierlich die Zügel des Rabenfürsten, so dass ich nun nahezu alle Heldentat-Dropp-Mounts besitze, welche auf normalem Weg solo zu erreichen sind. Das gibt Kraft, nun geht es gezielt ans Farmen von Alar's Asche und dem Onyxia-Mount, auch wenn mich das sicher wieder viel Zeit und Nerven kosten wird.


----------



## Youmaycry (27. Februar 2013)

@ Nomisno

Danke für den Tip. Ich werde es die Tage mal testen wenn ich Zeit finde und entsprechend hier berichten.


----------



## riggedi (27. Februar 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus - ist bei mir das gleiche. Die kicken mich gegen die Wand und _(klar ich stehe natürlich mit dem Rücken
> schon dran)_ man "gleitet" seitwärts...
> Dann wechseln die echt sauschnell, man sieht kaum wen man hat (_da man ja noch nicht mal mehr weiß, wo man ist)_


Nehmt die beiden einfach in den Fokus und klickt entsprechend. Sooo schnell wechseln die nun auch wieder nicht. Das wirklich "schwierigste" ist das Wechseln der targets, aber hey das ist nun echt kein Ding. Vor dem 1. Wechsel ist der Melee bei mir schon fast down.


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

Das Problem bei mir war ... wurde weggekickt und verlangsamt.
Bis ich die Meter zu denen wieder zurückgelegt hatte,
waren die beiden wieder soweit auseinander (Der eine verfolgte mich ja nach dem Wegkicken) - daß das Spiel wieder von vorne anfing.
Egal in welcher Ecke ich es versuchte - es war immer derselbe Ablauf.

Gibt es keinen tcl-Konsolenbefehl, um die letzte Tür zu umgehen? 

*edit:*
Ich habe da gerade so'ne Vermutung, warum das so bisher nicht klappte.
Ich werde es gleich mal testen (argh, muss mich ja mit neuer ID wieder erstmal durchkämpfen).


----------



## BasiGorgo (27. Februar 2013)

Schattenmaster25 schrieb:


> Also ich hab folgende solo Runs als Dk geschafft
> BT,Gruul,HDZ 3,Sonnenbrunnen,Maggie,Festung der stürme,
> Naxx,Malygos,ICC abe momentan die 2 ersten bosse


wie will man den sunwell schaffen
kannst nich ganz alleine gewesen sein weil kalecgos auf grund der bossmachanik nicht alleine funktioniert
genau wie thaddius in naxx


ansonsten geht der rest easy mitm dk^^
inkl lichkings raids ...icc geht halt nur bis traumwandler solo(allerdings hardmode)
selbst lolship geht wenn man richtig spielt
kanone -> rüber -> zurück -> adds -> kanone ..die macht mitm ultimate knappe 70k inzwischen also kommen 3...max 4 magier


cata raids hab nich net probiert...aber die sind wahrscheinlich etwas happig bzw auf grund der enrage timer nervig


----------



## Niaoo (27. Februar 2013)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> wie will man den sunwell schaffen
> kannst nich ganz alleine gewesen sein weil kalecgos auf grund der bossmachanik nicht alleine funktioniert
> genau wie thaddius in naxx




Kein Plan wie Sunwell geht, aber Naxx geht komplett solo. Mache ich jede Woche


----------



## ichigoleader (27. Februar 2013)

Jo Naxx geht, nur 25er geht zumindest bei mir net wegen Flickwerk.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Februar 2013)

Naxx 10er hab ich doch weiter vorn erst detailliert beschrieben, wie Thaddius geht. 25er wird wahrscheinlich schwierig, aber 10er funzt auf jeden Fall. Seite 10, Post 196.

Ach ja: Hab heut einen englischen Bluepost gelesen dass Kalecgos mit 5.2 dann auch solo machbar sein soll. Quelle muss ich grad schuldig bleiben, aber es scheint was in Arbeit zu sein.


----------



## Nomisno (27. Februar 2013)

Bei Thaddius tankst du einfach beide Adds zusammen und haust sie so weg^^

Der erste Boss in Sunwell geht nicht solo, außer es gibt irgendwelche weirdo-exploits, von denen ich garnichts wissen will.

@ Basi: Dass die cata raids happig sind, ist genau der Grund, sie zu machen :>

EDIT: Naxx 25er wird v.a. bei Gluth etwas arg knapp (müsste zwar machbar sein, entweder die Skelette zu killen (O_.) oder halt durch Rachestacks beim enrage gegenzuhalten, aber das ist eig. langweilig) und für Nicht-Tanks auch Flickwerk und Razuvious, der Rest sollte auf 90 kaum mehr ein Problem sein


----------



## KidSnare (27. Februar 2013)

Also Thaddius geht auch im 25er einfach, zumindest mit meinem Bärchen ging das ohne Probleme. Den Erfolg (Schockierend!) hab ich aber trotzdem nicht bekommen - nanu? Den sollte ich solo doch eigentlich immer bekommen
Genauso bekam ich bei Faerlina den Witwenjäger-Erfolg nicht, obwohl ich da nix gebannt habe.


----------



## Nomisno (27. Februar 2013)

Dann ist irgendwas buggy, Schockierend kriegst du eig. immer und bei Faerlina gibts den Erfolg eig. auch, wenn du halt brav kein Add tötest. Vllt aus Versehen eins durch Spalten gekillt?


----------



## KidSnare (28. Februar 2013)

Ach so ja, das mit dem Add kann natürlich sein. Nur bei Thaddius rätsel ich immer noch, aber ich versuchs heute einfach nochmal.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Februar 2013)

Gestern mit meiner Hunterin mal Ony 25 probiert. Ging gut, obwohl ich den Übergang von P2 zu P3 total verpennt hab (war echt überrascht dass die schon wieder runterkommt^^) und noch jede Menge Viehzeug da rumrannte. Auf 80 wärs ein sicherer Wipe gewesen, aber mein Hartmut ließ sich gar nicht beeindrucken und so konnte ich die meisten Drachlinge und Wyrmkin-Soldaten per AoE aus der Ferne weghauen. Danach Ony runtergezergt und gefreut. Beim looten allerdings Ernüchterung - da ich den Rucksack schon habe und dieser wie so oft einzigartig ist konnte ich diesen nicht aufnehmen und somit Ony auch nicht kürschnern, was im Idealfall 10 - 15 Unverwüstliches Leder wären (und die gehen im AH grad super weg). Selbes Spiel bei Sartharion. Hab das mittels dieser neuen Vorschlag-Funktion mal angeprangert, ob das jemand liest weiß nur Blizzard selbst.

Zum Mount farmen würde ich allerdings stets den 10er empfehlen, der 25er dauert viel zu lange, ohne einen großartig höheren Ertrag zu liefern. War nur mal um zu schauen ob und wie gut es geht (mit einer Klasse abseits des DK halt). Da die Droppchance im 25er nur unmerklich höher ist (laut buffed im 10er 0,04% und im 25er 0,26% - da freut sich das Herz) lohnt es einfach nicht, soviel länger zu kämpfen, es sei denn man ist zusätzlich eh auf ein Mogg-Item aus.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (28. Februar 2013)

Stimmt. Obwohl gefühlt jetzt viele bei Ony einen erfolgreichen Mountdrop vermelden in letzter Zeit, liegt wohl aber auch daran, dass die Leute inzwischen am Höhleneingang Schlange stehen. Gehe jede Woche mit 4 Chars (DK, Warri, Druide und Hexer) rein, bisher kein Glück. Und ja, das Nichtkürschnernkönnen nervt.

Ich hab im Moment noch Probleme bei Maly im Alleingang. Die Flugphase alleine ist irgendwie doof, da der Drache kaum Schaden macht, man permanent schilden oder heilen muss und dann sitzt einem noch die Zeit im Nacken :/.


----------



## Altnaharra (28. Februar 2013)

Super schrieb:


> Spiel kein Priest. Aber mach mal Facepull zieh dein Schattenpet kurz bevor er wirft (zähl es innerlich runter) - keine Ahnung wie lang es aktiv bleibt, das Zeitfenster sollte aber ausreichen dich, dank deines Facepulls, in der Aggro zu überholen. Die Folge ist das du aufgespießt wirst. Den Stachel kannst du dir selbst jedoch nicht ziehen. Überlebst du deine CC Zeit im Stachel, kannst du ihn, nachdem du frei bist, einsammeln.
> Nun musst deine DMG einschätzen ob ein Stachel reicht, wenn ja gut Holz, wenn nein, einfach die Prozedur wiederholen und dann wenn du zwei hast, gut Holz.
> 
> Wenn nicht suchst dir halt andere Klassen die auch keine wirklich "brauchbaren" Helfer haben (z.B. Krieger ...)



also ich hab bt mit meiner warri alleine als tank gemacht. es waren zwar herausforderungen bei aber z.b. beim ersten boss hab ich halt nix was die bubble wegmachen kann wegen fehlendem stachel. aber ich hab ihn 20 sekunden nach enrage gelegt. is halt mit dem kräfte sammeln und als undead sehr praktisch in sachen gegenheilung. und ich war noch nicht mal 90, glaub mit 88 oder so war das. 

selbes spiel war es mit meiner priest (diszi) nur mit ihr hab ich es nicht geschafft am rat vorbeizukommen. sie is zwar blutelfe aber ich hab alt als diszi keinen weiteren silence für den kreis der heilung. und im enrage haun die selbst nen diszi locker runter.

und wenn jemand sagt das reliqium geht nicht, das wurde (fast genauso) stark generft wie der erste boss in bwl. aber wie gesagt der knackpunkt is halt der rat und da muss man einfach kicken können.


----------



## KidSnare (28. Februar 2013)

Fuzzymouth schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment noch Probleme bei Maly im Alleingang. Die Flugphase alleine ist irgendwie doof, da der Drache kaum Schaden macht, man permanent schilden oder heilen muss und dann sitzt einem noch die Zeit im Nacken :/.



Die geht ganz einfach mit dieser Rota:

Bevor man ihn angreifen kann mit 3 den HeilHoT auf 5 Stapel stacken. Dann im Kampf immer 2x1 und dann 1x2, danach mit 3 wieder den HoT auffrischen. Und das immer wiederholen.
Drauf achten, dass du mit 1 auch 2 Combopunkte aufbaust, die du mit 2 dann auslöst. Zwischendurch aus seinen Blitzen rausfliegen und nicht in seiner Nachkampfreichweite sein.
Dann ist das easy going.

1-1-2-3-1-1-2-3-1-1-2-3...tot^^


----------



## Fuzzymouth (28. Februar 2013)

KidSnare schrieb:


> 1-1-2-3-1-1-2-3-1-1-2-3...tot^^



Das testen wir mal, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Keashaa (28. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie finde ich es traurig, dass der aktuell meistgenutzte Thread im WoW-Forum (wohlgemerkt ein MMO) darum handelt, was man alleine erreichen kann...


----------



## KidSnare (28. Februar 2013)

Was man zusammen erreichen kann weiß man ja ;-)
Ist doch klar, dass es interessant ist zu diskutieren, was aufgrund des höheren levels inzwischen alleine geht.


----------



## Bandit 1 (1. März 2013)

Danke an den Tipp in AQ 40 - die Twins waren so ein Witz. Keine Ahnung was ich da vorher falsch gemacht habe. 
Die lagen schneller als der Trash vorher.

AQ ist somit abgehakt und die Pets habe nun auch alle. Auf nach Black Temple. 

Sath mit allen Adds war übrigens auch eine Lachnummer - der Kampf war sowas von schnell zuende. ^^
(Nur einmal im Kreis laufen und die normalen Adds wegräumen sollte man schon - ich habs getestet,
glaubt mir)


----------



## Cazor (1. März 2013)

kann mich jemand aufklären, wieso auf Seite 1 steht, das C`Thun nicht solo geht?

Ich mache Solos schon länger, spiele einen Blut DK. Früher waren es MC (da hat einen der Debuff von Gehennas noch gejuckt) das alte ZG (Raptor bekommen + Zandalari ehrfürchtig Heldentat) und AQ 20 mit Teilen von 40, dann kamen die BC Sachen wie Kara, Gruul, Maggi.
Heute gehe ich halt die Sachen für die Pets abklappern, AQ40, BWL, Naxx und immer noch MC (habe die Fessel von Garr immer noch nicht trotz jahrenlangem Farmen).
Durch RL, die 5 Sachen im lfr, dailies, Petrunde, Gildenraid und so hab ich leider auch gar keine Zeit, mehr zu testen. 

Das neue ZG wegen Mounts und Quest (die ich immer noch habe) sowie Ulduar und PDK25 würden mich reizen.

Nervend ist der Kick bei den Twins. Ich habe jetzt jede Ecke durch. Aber der Veklor mit der Magieleiste schafft es immer irgendwie, meist nach dem Port der Beiden, noch weiter in die Ecke zu kommen als ich und dann flieg ich durch die Bude.


----------



## RedShirt (1. März 2013)

C'Thun ist halt instant-death wenn Du runtergeportet wirst. Zumindest wars bei mir letztes Mal so. Kein Reset, Death.

Twins sind eig. kein Ding - mim DK gefarmt. Hab keine Ecke genommen, sondern ne flache Wand vor der Ecke. Ging problemlos. Kamera nach oben gedreht usw.


----------



## Cazor (1. März 2013)

Ich werd bei C`thun immer geportet, blase mit Eisiger Böe die beiden Tentakel beim Hüpfen durch die Seuche im Inneren weg und gehe dann auf die Fläche, wo man wieder rausgeworfen wird. Hatte da noch nie ein Problem, wundert mich. In ganz AQ40 mache ich nur die Twins mit Blut, C`thun wird mit Frost gebasht.

Twins: gerade Wand im Rücken habe ich auch schon gehabt, werd auch da gekickt.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. März 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich es traurig, dass der aktuell meistgenutzte Thread im WoW-Forum (wohlgemerkt ein MMO) darum handelt, was man alleine erreichen kann...


Ich bitte Dich. Das Thema war schon immer beliebt, selbst in Classic gab es schon "Wettbewerbe", um z.B. Onyxia mit so wenig wie möglich Spielern umzuhauen. Spieler wie Raegwynn oder Mionelol machen regelmäßig von sich reden, weil sie wieder mal aktuellen oder schwierigen vergangenen Content solo absolvieren. Man kann ja WoW gern die verbreitete Mentalität zum Solospiel ankreiden, aber nicht ausgerechnet bei diesem Thema. Überdies wäre es stinklangweilig, mit 25 90ern den Schwarzen Tempel zu clearen. Zeitsparend aber sinnbefreit.

Überdies ist das doch ein guter Zeitvertreib bis 5.2. Momentan gibts nicht allzuviel zu tun, also warum in der Hauptstadt stehen und schimpfen dass alles langweilig ist? Lieber eigene Herausforderungen suchen und nebenbei bisschen Taschengeld farmen für notwendige Sockel/ Verzauberungen, welche mit 5.2 ja auf jeden Fall notwendig werden. Worüber beschwerst Du Dich also gleich noch?  Ist ja generell nicht viel los hier, dann lieber so ein Thread gut gefüllt als gar keiner.

Zurück zu Lück: Ich hab mich gestern angestellt wie der erste Mensch. Und das gleich noch mehrfach.

1.) Naxxramas betreten, Militärviertel angefangen. Dezent gewundert warum der Trash heut so lang dauert und die Todesritter ständig Knochenschilde hochfahren. Als ich dann nach einigen Minuten bei Razuvious stand, fiel mir auf dass ich noch auf 25er gestellt hatte. <.< Also wieder zurückgerannt, umgestellt und das ganze Spiel nochmal. Bei Razuvious selbst dann auch noch einmal gestorben, weil ich nicht auf die Petheilung geachtet hatte. Als mir auffiel dass Manfred aus dem letzten Loch pfeift war es auch schon zu spät. Trotz seines -50%-Schildes und geglyphter Petheilung bekam ich ihn nicht mehr hoch... geheilt^^. Dann ging der Boss auf mich los und es braucht auch mit 90 nur wenige Schläge des Ungleichgewichts + paar Gezackte Messer und man liegt darnieder, zumindest als Jäger. Im 2. Anlauf dann den armen Manni immer schön oben gehalten und es droppte mein gestriges Wunschitem zum Moggen, der Verfluchte Bogen der Elite.

2.) Thaddius war der nächste "Eigen-Fail". Dabei hatte ich bei Gluth noch dran gedacht, vor dem Runterspringen aus dem verseuchten Abwasserrohr das Pet wegzupacken. Bei Thaddi vergaß ich das natürlich und selbstredend, als ich BM geskillt hatte. Also stand, nachdem Stalagg und Feugen down waren und ich per Rückzug skillig den Sprung auf Thaddis Plattform absolviert hatte, Loque'nahak bewegungslos am Plattformrand und schaute zu. Wegpacken ging nicht (keine Sichtlinie, egal wo), Blinzelstoß grad nicht geskillt und Fass! half auch nicht dass er an den Boss portete. Ich wollt schon den Kampf resetten bis mir auffiel, dass Thaddi selbst ja kaum Schaden macht. Also selbst getankt und schließlich auch umgehauen. Irgendwie gehts immer.

3.) Bei Loatheb klatschte zum dritten Mal die eh schon grün-blaue Stirn auf den Tischrand. Wollte wieder die erste Spore holen um ungehindert durchrotzen zu können. Erste Spore kommt, ich schieße drauf - und steh natürlich außer Reichweite. Also nächste Spore abwarten. Loatheb droppte dann sogar eines der neuen Haustiere, irgendwie kam ich mir vor als hätte ich das gar nicht verdient.^^

Einige der anderen Kämpfe sahen auch alles andere als elegant aus, irgendwie war gestern "Noobabend". -.- Dafür noch ein rarer Kernhund namens Chromhund ins Netz gegangen, der einsam im Schwarzfels auf dem Hauptweg seine Runden drehte und den Skin von Chromaggus hat. Laut wowhead ist er einer der mit 5.1 eingefügten neuen Pets und da mir ein Kernhund eh noch in der Sammlung fehlte, hats mich gefreut.


----------



## RedShirt (1. März 2013)

Cazor schrieb:


> ... im Inneren weg und gehe dann auf die Fläche, wo man wieder rausgeworfen wird.



Klar Frost, der macht ja keinen Dmg. Blut bei Twins ist klar, viele Adds die pieksen.

Beim Hüpfen bin ich oben tot angekommen - daher. Evtl ja mittlerweile gepatcht.
Habs nicht mehr probiert, weil ich da ad hoc nix mehr brauch w/ Ruf oder Pets.


----------



## Cazor (1. März 2013)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Evtl ja mittlerweile gepatcht.



eher nicht, ich mach den schon lange solo. Bevors die Pets gab war ich da auch oft allein, wenn ich Hilfe für die Twins hatte.
Mogging Gear farmen. Ruf brauch ich da auch nicht.


----------



## Keashaa (1. März 2013)

@Fremder
Es geht ja nicht generell um das Thema. Sondern darum, dass es im allgemeinen Forum DAS beherrschende Thema ist. Niemand spricht über den neuen Patch. Niemand sucht im Dungeon/Raid-Forum nach Tipps usw.usf. Und wenn du nix mehr zu tun hast und in der Hauptstadt rumgammelst, dann machst du was gewaltig falsch. Oder ich mache was falsch, wenn ich WoW als Gemeinschaftsspiel sehe...


----------



## RedShirt (1. März 2013)

OK, dann hab ich mich nur dumm angestellt 

Mogging Gear ist eh blöd, weil sämtliche Bankfächer/Voidstorage mit Mog-Gear voll ist... warte auf Besserung.
Als DK hat man ja allerhand Äxte, Schwerter, 1HD/2HD, Stangenwaffen...

Kea:

Naja, Gibt doch hier die "Vorbereitung auf Patch" als Thread.... dank LFR muß man jetzt nicht soviele Tips holen, und PTR ist auch noch da.
Dungeons kommen nicht - Berufe haben ne Handvoll Änderungen.

Zudem - ich persönlich raide nicht mehr außer LFR und bin auch nicht so lang am Stück mehr eingeloggt. Geht vielen vermutlich anders. Andere Ziele gesetzt privat.


----------



## Bandit 1 (1. März 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich es traurig, dass der aktuell meistgenutzte Thread im WoW-Forum (wohlgemerkt ein MMO) darum handelt, was man alleine erreichen kann...



Uns ist halt langweilig - ich habe alles aus LFR und alles für Marken an, bin bei allen Fraktionen ehrfürchtig und alle Berufe sind auf
Max. Haustierkämpfe sind auch alle durch und nun farme ich halt Moggear und Pets.

Ausserdem: *genau* das macht doch das Spiel aus _(für mich auf jeden Fall)_ zu sehen was "der Held" den man steuert nun alleine 
schafft. Ich bin schon früher einfach in den Un´Goro Karter und hab Elite Dinos und diese Steinwächter geklatscht, nur um zu sehen
ob ich es packe. ^^

Ausserdem mache ich diesen ganzen Blödsinn immer morgens bei ersten Kaffee. Und da ist noch nicht viel los mit MMO. 

Und noch was: wenn ich sehe, wie mies sich viele Spieler benehmen, bin ich nicht böse drum wenn ich mal alleine bin.

Gestern wieder eine Hero mit einem AFK Spieler gemacht und die anderen haben sich geweigert ihn zu kicken. Er machte
beim Endboss Null - wirklich Null Schaden - Mana voll. Aber als der Boss lag, Bedarf klicken - das ging.

Das gehört eigentlich in den zweithäufig genutzten Thread: Random Gruppen Geschichten.


----------



## riggedi (1. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das Problem bei mir war ... wurde weggekickt und verlangsamt.
> Bis ich die Meter zu denen wieder zurückgelegt hatte,
> waren die beiden wieder soweit auseinander (Der eine verfolgte mich ja nach dem Wegkicken) - daß das Spiel wieder von vorne anfing.
> Egal in welcher Ecke ich es versuchte - es war immer derselbe Ablauf.


Geilster Trick überhaupt: Rücken zur Wand!


----------



## Xidish (1. März 2013)

@ Keashaa

Warum beteiligst Du Dich dann an diesem Thread hier und postest nicht woanders?

Und wegen was falsch machen ...
Der Eine spielt viel, der Andere weniger und der Dritte selten.
Imo macht keiner was falsch - muss halt jeder selber wissen, wie er WoW spielt und sich nicht irgendeine Spielweise vorschreiben lassen.
Ich finde es toll, daß sich Spieler neue Herausforderungen suchen -
100% besser, als hier Threads (der lebendighalber des Forums^^) zu erstellen, wie langweilig und *** WoW doch sei.



@ riggedi

Verstehe gerade nicht, was Du mit Deinem Post sagen willst.


----------



## Keashaa (1. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Warum beteiligst Du Dich dann an diesem Thread hier und postest nicht woanders?



Warum sollte ich meine Meinung, die sich auf diesen Thread bezieht, nicht auch in diesem Thread posten?



Xidish schrieb:


> Und wegen was falsch machen ...
> Der Eine spielt viel, der Andere weniger und der Dritte selten.
> Imo macht keiner was falsch - muss halt jeder selber wissen, wie er WoW spielt und sich nicht irgendeine Spielweise vorschreiben lassen.
> Ich finde es toll, daß sich Spieler neue Herausforderungen suchen -
> 100% besser, als hier Threads (der lebendighalber des Forums^^) zu erstellen, wie langweilig und *** WoW doch sei.



Es geht hier nicht um die Frage, wieviel man spielt. Es geht auch nicht um die Frage, dass man sich neue Herausforderungen sucht. Du drehst das gerade hin, wie es dir passt.
Ich habe lediglich angeführt, dass es traurig ist (in meinen Augen), dass der derzeit dominierende Thread in einem Forum, welches sich um ein MMO dreht, davon handelt, was man alleine spielen kann.
Es sollte zumindest ein Gesellschaftsspiel sein, aber wie man sieht, die postende Mehrheit spielt lieber alleine. Da fragt man sich doch, ob man nicht das falsche Spiel spielt.


----------



## LarsW (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (1. März 2013)

@ Keashaa

Sag mal - bist Du auf Konfrontationskurs?!
Ich habe nix hingebogen, wie ich es grad mag - Du scheinst nur Minuten später schon nicht mehr zu wissen, was Du gepostet hast.^^
Sorry, daß ich Deinen Post dazu nicht gequotet habe - hier bitter sehr! 



Keashaa schrieb:


> @Fremder
> Es geht ja nicht generell um das Thema. Sondern darum, dass es im allgemeinen Forum DAS beherrschende Thema ist.
> Niemand spricht über den neuen Patch. Niemand sucht im Dungeon/Raid-Forum nach Tipps usw.usf.
> Und wenn du nix mehr zu tun hast und in der Hauptstadt rumgammelst, dann machst du was gewaltig falsch.
> Oder ich mache was falsch, wenn ich WoW als Gemeinschaftsspiel sehe...



und tschüss !!

*ps.* Es musste ja mal wieder wer in einen Thread stolpern, um ihn nur infrage zu stellen antstatt sich koproduktiv zu beteiligen ...


----------



## callahan123 (1. März 2013)

@ Keashaa

Verstehe auch nicht ganz das Problem, was du sagen willst verstehe ich schon: MMOs sind für gemeinschaftliches Spielen konzipert usw. 

Aber die Möglichkeit solo unterwegs zu sein wird nunmal angeboten und macht Spaß. Und WoW bietet da Freiheiten und Content wie kaum ein SP. Warum sollte man sich also nicht darüber austauschen? Und wie man sieht weckt es doch das Interesse vieler Leute. Das bedeutet ja nicht gleich, dass alles andere schlecht ist. 
Um solo was reissen zu können, ist es beinahe unumgänglich auch mit anderen Spielern unterwegs gewesen zu sein, schon allein wegen der Ausrüstung. 

Ich persönlich spiele gerade viele Inhalte mit einem Twink allein um eine Art Rollenspielgefühl aufzubauen, um dem Charakter Tiefe zu geben. Das funktioniert auch in einer Gruppe, aber wenn der Charakter nunmal dem eines Einzelgängers entspricht...

Nicht ärgern, sondern freuen dass es so viele Facetten gibt.


----------



## callahan123 (1. März 2013)

@Fremder 123

Taschen-Kürschner Problem bei den beiden Drachen:

Schmeiß doch einfach die Tasche, die du schon hast weg:-) Kommt ja eh immer wieder ne neue dazu


----------



## Keashaa (1. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sag mal - bist Du auf Konfrontationskurs?!



Wenn du das möchtest, gerne, nur zu.



Xidish schrieb:


> Ich habe nix hingebogen, wie ich es grad mag - Du scheinst nur Minuten später schon nicht mehr zu wissen, was Du gepostet hast.^^
> Sorry, daß ich Deinen Post dazu nicht gequotet habe - hier bitter sehr!



Die Aussage bezog sich auf Fremder und seine Ansicht, dass man momentan nix zu spielen hätte und nur in der Hauptstadt rumgammeln würde. Das ist einfach nicht wahr, dass man nix zu tun hat. Wobei es natürlich richtig ist, wenn man es darauf anlegt, nichts zu spielen zu haben, dann hat man auch nix zu spielen.
Alleine spielen ist jedenfalls nicht das Ziel, das man haben sollte, wenn man sich WoW zulegt. Da gibts wahrlich bessere und sinnvollere Möglichkeiten. Aber gut, das einzige, was bei WoW wohl noch MMO bedeutet, ist die Tatsache, dass mehrere Leute gleichzeitig auf einem Server eingeloggt sind, die mir (oh Graus) MEINEN Loot wegnehmen wollen o.ä.



Xidish schrieb:


> und tschüss !!



Verabschiedest du dich aus dem Thread oder wolltest du mich damit aus dem Thread rauswerfen?



Xidish schrieb:


> *ps.* Es musste ja mal wieder wer in einen Thread stolpern, um ihn nur infrage zu stellen antstatt sich koproduktiv zu beteiligen ...



Und wieder drehst du es dir hin, wie du willst. Es geht nicht darum, dass das solo spielen nicht möglich sein sollte, sondern dass man, zumindest wenn man die Beteiligung im buffed-Forum betrachtet, den Eindruck bekommt, der Großteil ein Spiel alleine spielt, dass für das gemeinsame Spielen gedacht ist!

Wie gesagt, wenn ich nen Solo-Spiel spielen will, dann hat man soviel Auswahl, die qualitativ soviel besser als WoW ist. Warum also nicht dort zugreifen?


----------



## callahan123 (1. März 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn ich nen Solo-Spiel spielen will, dann hat man soviel Auswahl, die qualitativ soviel besser als WoW ist. Warum also nicht dort zugreifen?




Das ist eine Meinung, nicht mehr. Welcher SP bietet dir eine derart große frei begehbare Welt, mit der Vielfalt, mit der Anzahl an Dungeons und diesem Kampfsystem? Und das Ganze noch so flexibel? Immer unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass man das eben genannte überhaupt mag.

Aber darum geht es gar nicht. Die Frage ist, warum es so schlimm für dich ist, dass MMO-Spieler auch gerne mal was allein machen? Ich persönlich gehe gerne in Instanzen oder Raids, spiele auch gerne mit anderen ein paar Quests durch. Aber nunmal nicht immer. 
Skyrim ist bspw. ein tolles Spiel, nur beginnt mich das Kampfsystem sehr schnell zu langweilen, denn da ist relativ wenig Taktik gefragt. Mag realistischer sein, aber das ist nicht der Punkt, denn hier geht es um ein Spiel.

Und letztendlich darf man eines nicht vergessen: wer sich monatelang an einem Boss die Zähne abgenagt hat bis er dann irgendwann lag, will vielleicht dem einfach mal wieder einen Besuch abstatten. Vielleicht allein um den hassgeliebten Ort des Geschehens mal wieder zu sehen. Da stehen ja nicht immer sofort 20 Mann Schlange um da mitzukommen, außer vielleicht Twinks die auch nur schnell durchrushen wollen.


----------



## Nomisno (1. März 2013)

Sag mir mal ein Solo-RPG, dass Lämpfe alà Alysrazor (hero), auf 85 der Lichking etc. (natürlich solo in dem Fall) bieten kann. Ich gehe auch raiden, rushe gerne durch die eine oder andere Ini, aber liebe es halt auch, die guten alten Bosse (oder auch die neuen, wenn wir von Inis reden  ) solo zu legen, zumal ich in Spielen immer eine Herausforderung will. Klar gibt es die Herausforderung auch in 90er Raids (zumindest mehr oder weniger), aber das ist einmal die Woche und die wenigsten Raidbosse sind wirklich schwer, verglichen mit z.B. Chimaeron (eine Millisekunde nicht voll aufgepasst? Schau, das ist der Geistheiler!) oder eben der Lichking zu Cata-Zeiten. Von Ausnahmen wie Ragnaros 2.0 mal abgesehen^^

B2t: hat inzwischen jemand den Schaden für Obsi 25er 3D zusammengekriegt?


----------



## Eluneszorn (1. März 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich meine Meinung, die sich auf diesen Thread bezieht, nicht auch in diesem Thread posten?


Du willst hier einfach nur rumtrollen und den Leuten die Laune auf diesen Thread verderben.
Verzieh dich einfach und lass uns in Ruhe Meinungen über Solo Runs austauschen.
Und,Nein hier herrscht keine Demokratie wo jeder seine Meinung äussern darf,hier herrscht das Hausrecht von buffed.de.
Also tue dir selbst einen Gefallen und troll dich!

btt: Stehe grad vorm Rat der Illidari im Black Temple,die Lady Malande macht mir ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen.
Wenn ich sie nur in den Bereich meines Mönch Talentes Berührung des Todes bekommen würde dann wäre sie bei 400k HP instant down aber noch weigert die Gute sich rigoros,ich habe sie immer bei 500 bis 600k HP und dann klatschen die mich irgendwann um.
Ich werde heute abend mal auf Tankskillung switschen und alles an HP rausholen aus meinem Char was geht und wenn sie dann in den Bereich von Berührung des Todes kommen ist der Rat fällig.
Für Nicht Mönche kurz erklärt: Berührung des Todes bedeutet das ich einen Mob instant umhauen kann sofern seine HP unter meine Gesamt HP fällt.
Also wenn meine Gesamt HP 500k beträgt und die des Mobs unter 500k fällt baue ich 3 Chi auf und hau ihn instant um auch wenn ich zu dem Zeitpunkt beispielsweise nur noch 20k hp habe,sehr nützliches Talent wenn man es einsetzen kann;-)


----------



## KidSnare (2. März 2013)

Ich habe gestern mal Flammenleviathan 25er HM probiert....no chance 
Egal ob mit Verwüster oder Belagerungsmaschine....Chopper ist denke ich auch chancenlos.


----------



## Knallkörper (2. März 2013)

Eluneszorn schrieb:


> btt: Stehe grad vorm Rat der Illidari im Black Temple,die Lady Malande macht mir ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen.



Einfach alles Zünden und den Pala fokusen, dann liegt er auch schon wenn du 1-2x kickst! Mehr ist bei dem echt nich, gehe den Wöchentlich ohne Probleme.


----------



## KidSnare (2. März 2013)

Und ich habe Ulduar 10er nochmal in Angriff genommen, und bin gerade 2x bei Mimiron zerlegt worden.
Hat jemand gute Tipps parat für ihn?


----------



## Fremder123 (2. März 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> @Fremder
> Niemand spricht über den neuen Patch. Niemand sucht im Dungeon/Raid-Forum nach Tipps usw.usf.


Was gibt es momentan groß über den neuen Patch zu sprechen? Die Inhalte sind mittlerweile zur Genüge bekannt und wenn hier keiner Bedarf nach Klärung irgendwelcher Art sieht, sind die Leute scheinbar im Bilde und zufrieden damit. Wär es Dir lieber wir würden 08/15 irgendwelche Taktiken zu irgendwelchen Bossen besprechen wie Jahr für Jahr und Patch für Patch? Immer dasselbe wie beim Murmeltiertag? Nun, ich bin sicher da gibt es anderswo genug Threads. Im Übrigen steht es Dir frei, einen Diskussions-Thread "Eure Meinung zu 5.2" oder dergleichen hier zu eröffnen. Nur murren dass es kein anderer tut gilt nicht. Und wenn keiner nach Tipps fragt, wird vielleicht keiner welche benötigen.  

Das Schöne an WoW ist ja, dass es ein relativ freies Spiel ist, welches seinen Spielern viel Raum zur eigenen Entfaltung gibt. Heut hab ich Bock auf dies, morgen auf jenes und übermorgen auf was ganz Anderes. Die Leute in diesem einen Thread hier haben momentan nun mal Lust darauf, ehemalige (oder aktuelle) Gruppenherausforderungen solo zu meistern. Warum vergellst Du uns das? Sollen wir weiter Dailies schrubben wie seit Ende September 2012 tagtäglich? Und wo ist das kein Solospiel? Wer sagt denn, dass wir nicht trotzdem das Gruppenspiel nutzen, nur weil wir hier und da veralteten Content allein bestreiten, der mit mehreren hochstufigen Spielern gar keinen Sinn mehr macht? Wenn bei Dir das eine das andere ausschließt ist das schade für Dich... alle anderen erfreuen sich hier denke ich guter Gesellschaft in- und außerhalb des Spiels. Aber ich hoffe einfach dass Du gestern einen schlechten Tag hattest. Wie gesagt, wenn Dich der Thread stört steht es Dir frei ihn zu meiden, eigene Themen zu eröffnen und auf rege Beteiligung zu hoffen - dies ist ein freies Land.

So, nachdem hier hoffentlich wieder die gute Stimmung zurückgekehrt ist, mal ein aktueller Stand. Gestern kam ich auf die glorreiche Idee, mich mal an Archavons Kammer zu versuchen. Die Allianz hatte passenderweise grad TW zurückerobert, also nix wie rein da. Da der ältere WotLK-Content ja problemlos absolviert werden konnte geht das ja vielleicht auch. Ja es geht. Alle 4 Bosse sind kein Problem, einzig bei Toravon starb Hartmut kurz vor Ende unheilbar, da war der Boss aber fast down. Und Emalon sorgte dann für grenzenlosen Jubel, als er mir endlich das seit Jahren ersehnte Große schwarze Kriegsmammut samt Heldentat bescherte.  Nachdem Anzu ja endlich auch gedroppt war hab ich scheinbar meinen Sonnenaccount wieder. Also als nächstes endlich Alar's Asche bitte sehr. *Daumen drück*

 In Hinblick auf Keashaas Verständnislosigkeit unser schändliches Handeln betreffend im Übrigen ein weiterer Grund, solo zu gehen - droppt ein seltenes Mount muss man sich nicht drum schlagen oder wie anno dazumal zusehen dass ein anderer bessere Würfel dabei hat.^^ Das Mammut hab ich glaub einmal gesehen bisher und da ging es natürlich an wen anders.

Grad eben Malygos im 10er versucht, weil es hier hieß er wäre einfach - und er ist es auch. oO Einfach das machen was hier weiter vorn beschrieben wird dann ist es eine Sache von wenigen Minuten und P3 ist auch ganz entspannt. Gute Sache, denn laut Datenbank droppen beide Drachen auch im 10er und der "Schönere" von beiden fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Anastar (3. März 2013)

@Keashaa
Ich beteilige mich sehr wohl an vielen Gruppeninhalten in WoW. Das heißt aber nicht, daß ich zwecks Mount- bzw. Petfarmens im alten Content ne Gruppe zusammenstelle, weil viele daran einfach kein Interesse haben. Zudem die Chance das Mount/Pet zu bekommen wohl eher der Fall ist, als wenn sich 5 Leute drum streiten. Ich zieh auch gern mal Leute durch BT, Naxx o.ä. damit sie da mal durchkommen und wenn es nur um den Erfolg geht, den Raid gecleart zu haben.
Ich verstehe das Gemurre nun überhaupt nicht. Aber scheinbar hast du ja trotz Gruppenaktivitäten Langeweile, weil du hier postest. 
Ich für meinen Teil versuche auch mal im Alleingang nen älteren Raid nicht nur wegen des Farmens, sondern auch um zu wissen, was ich alleine schaffen kann.
Und über den neuen Patch ist ja schon genügend Info durchgesickert. Warum will man darüber diskutieren, soviel Klassenänderungen gibt es nicht und wenn, kann man daran ohnehin nix dran ändern, egal wie viel man darüber diskutiert. Komischerweise sind bei dem Patch mehr Solo-Inhalte (Solo-Szenarios), als vorher. 

Btt: Also den Rat der Illidari hab ich 2x gemacht und das als Tank-Paladin. Nunja, der Schaden der reinkommt ist zwar immer noch mäßig und der eigene Schaden ist etwas niedrig, allerdings ist der Rat trotzdem noch machbar. Wichtig ist es am Anfang den Pala so gut es geht runter zu bekommen und zum Schluß halt auf die Priesterin umswitcht. Ich zumindest bekomme den Pala mit Tank relativ gut auf knapp 5-7%, danach switch ich auf die Heilerin um und unterbrech die so gut es geht, die stirbt dann relativ fix. Ich muß allerdings gestehen, daß ich als Tank nen Itemlvl von 489 und als DD von 480 habe, vielleicht ist es da einfach ne GC-Sache.

Als Hexe bin ich bin Affli-Skillung zumindest bis zum Rat gekommen, da wurd ich dann leider mehrmals gekillt.
Najentus geht auch gut alleine, damit man den Stachel nicht bekommt. Und Teron Blutschatten bin ich einmal gewipet, weil ich vergessen hatte, daß ich sterbe, wenn ich nicht die Aggro habe. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob der RdI als Demo-Hexer besser funktioniert, hab ich noch nicht ausgetestet. Hexe hat mal grad Itemlvl 470.
Und als Priest würd ich ich da natürlich auch gern mal rein, weil T6-Set für Priester immer noch stylisch ausschaut.


----------



## Nomisno (3. März 2013)

Anastar schrieb:


> vielleicht ist es da einfach ne GC-Sache.



Als Tank sicher nicht, schon zu FL-Zeiten hab ich den Boss problemlos umgehauen, mit Anfangsgear auf 85 war es doch ziemlich heftig, ging aber auch.

@ KidSnare, Levi 25 HM: Das geht schon, mit mysteriösen Fahrzeugwechseln, Positionierungen, extraordinären Taktiken (s. Youtube und versuch, es nachzumachen) und etwas Glück. Im 25 normal und 10 HM geht es jedenfalls definitiv (auch wenn es imo nicht der intressanteste Solokill ist)
 Welche Klasse spielst du denn, wegen Mimiron? Im Prinzip ist ja nur die letzte Phase problematisch, denn da kommt alles zusammen und du musst die einzelnen Teile in kurzem Abstand erledigen. Als mdd ist das hart, weil du mit den wenigen Fernkampfattacken, die du hast, kämpfen musst^^ rdds sollten keine Probleme mit dem Boss haben.


Wir sollten uns btw weniger über Kea aufregen, sondern über das eigentliche Thema sprechen und sie ignorieren - wie sie uns auch ignorieren sollte, wenn ihr das Thema nicht gefällt (ich esse ja auch kein Essen, dass ich nicht mag...ich kann mir kochen, was ich will, also spiel du wow so, wie du es willst - wo ist das Problem O_o)


----------



## Ayolan (4. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt auch angefangen mit meiner hexe (i-lvl 477) die alten raids solo zu versuchen. Imo hänge ich an Kael'thas. Ich komme einfach nicht über die 3. Phase raus. Der CC macht mich immer fertig. Hat jmd. von Euch einen Rat wie ich diese Phase überstehe? Der Rest müsste dann wieder problemlos gehen.

Danke Euch schon mal im Voraus.



Grüße

Ayolan


----------



## Nomisno (4. März 2013)

Schau dir auf youtube mal videos an, wie die die einzelnen Gegner in Ph.1 im ganzen Raid verteilen, damit nachher immer nur einer gleichzeitig zu bekämpfen ist, während die anderen zu dir latschen


----------



## XRayFanatic (4. März 2013)

KidSnare schrieb:


> Die geht ganz einfach mit dieser Rota:
> 
> Bevor man ihn angreifen kann mit 3 den HeilHoT auf 5 Stapel stacken. Dann im Kampf immer 2x1 und dann 1x2, danach mit 3 wieder den HoT auffrischen. Und das immer wiederholen.
> Drauf achten, dass du mit 1 auch 2 Combopunkte aufbaust, die du mit 2 dann auslöst. Zwischendurch aus seinen Blitzen rausfliegen und nicht in seiner Nachkampfreichweite sein.
> ...



Mal ne blöde Frage also nicht gleich laut loslachen .... aber muß man sich selbst ins Target nehmen um sich zu heilen oder läuft das automatisch ? Also Maly ins Target nehmen zwecks Schaden durch die Kombi 1-1-2 zu machen und dann sich ins Target nehmen für die 3 oder kann man durchcasten ? Will den auch mal versuchen, fehlt mir noch in der Liste


----------



## Nomisno (4. März 2013)

Das läuft automatisch, soweit ich weiß, aber zur Sicherheit würde ich Alt+3 drücken (Alt ist die Standartbelegung, mit der du Zauber auf dich selbst wirkst), würde ich wahrscheinlich aus Reflex auch machen, um keinen unnötigen Wipe bei einem WotLk-Boss zu riskieren *gg*


----------



## KidSnare (5. März 2013)

Du kannst Malygos im Target lassen und brauchst auch nicht Alt drücken, das geht automatisch.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. März 2013)

Ayolan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch angefangen mit meiner hexe (i-lvl 477) die alten raids solo zu versuchen. Imo hänge ich an Kael'thas. Ich komme einfach nicht über die 3. Phase raus. Der CC macht mich immer fertig. Hat jmd. von Euch einen Rat wie ich diese Phase überstehe? Der Rest müsste dann wieder problemlos gehen.


Man kann sie entweder in P1 in die anderen Räume verteilen und dort quasi "ablegen" (wie schon gesagt wurde gibt es Videos davon). Da ich dazu aber zu faul bin rate ich zu einer Insignie und/ oder Fähigkeiten welche Kontrollverlusteffekte brechen. Beim (BM-)Hunter wäre das Zorn des Wildtiers, ein Hexer sollte auf jeden Fall Entfesselter Wille skillen. Meine persönliche Erfahrung (farme FdS wöchentlich): Man wartet die erste CC-Kette ab - also Stun + Fear - und zündet dann Insi/ Skill. Das Zeitfenster bis zum nächsten CC reicht dann aus um einen der 4 umzuhauen. Das erleichtert die Sache erheblich. Man landet dann freilich trotzdem noch in anderen CCs, kann die aber auch mal aussitzen. So mach ich gemütlich einen nach dem anderen fertig. Du hast als Hexer ja auch noch Pets die spotten können, so dass nicht alle 4 auf Dich draufhauen sollten. So lässt sich die 3. Phase mittlerweile ganz gut händeln. Als Selbstheilung empfiehlt sich Finstere Regeneration, weil die wenn vorher aktiviert auch mal durchtickt während Du im CC steckst.

Hilft das alles nix, dann kitest Du die 4 in einzelne Bereiche der Festung. Ist aber eben zeitaufwendiger und zumindest als 90er Hunter unnötig. Phase 4 und 5 sind vollkommen unproblematisch, einfach runterzergen den Schlingel und sein ewiges Geschwurbel überstehen. Der Typ ist redseliger als jeder andere Boss, egal ob in FdS oder TdM.



XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage also nicht gleich laut loslachen .... aber muß man sich selbst ins Target nehmen um sich zu heilen oder läuft das automatisch ? Also Maly ins Target nehmen zwecks Schaden durch die Kombi 1-1-2 zu machen und dann sich ins Target nehmen für die 3 oder kann man durchcasten ? Will den auch mal versuchen, fehlt mir noch in der Liste


Wir sind ja nicht hier um über andere zu spotten, sondern um uns Tipps zu geben, also keine Sorge. Wie schon gesagt lässt Du immer Maly im Target. Wie bei jeder anderen reinen Selbstheilung geht diese automatisch auf Dich. Also zwischendurch immer mal wieder die 3 drücken, ansonsten halt das 1-1-2-Muster abarbeiten. Wichtig ist, dass die Stacks auf Malygos nicht oder nicht allzu oft auslaufen. Hab einmal gepennt und musste neu hochstacken, das ging ohne Probleme. Besser und schneller ist es aber, wenn das gar nicht erst passiert und er schön die Stapel von der 2 auf sich drauf hat. Die Phasen vorher sind ganz entspannt, selbst der Wirbel in P1 macht kaum noch Schaden. Hier und da einen Funken zerballern schadet natürlich nicht, damit sein Schadensbuff nicht zu hoch geht. Ansonsten erst ihn und in P2 dann die Kameraden weghauen. Unter die Kuppeln hab ich mich in P2 nicht gestellt und auch keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Schaden kann es aber natürlich nicht.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. März 2013)

Ach ja, HdZ 3 (Schlacht um Hyjal) ist auch clear. Dort ist wirklich absolut kein Boss mehr eine Herausforderung. Sonst hat man ja hier und da noch so seine Pappenheimer (Rat der Illidari, AQ-Twins, Kael'thas etc.), aber in HdZ 3 ist alles Freeloot, auch Archimonde. Das einzige was Schaden macht ist der Tod und Verfall von Furor Winterfrost da er prozentual Leben abzieht, aus welchem man wie immer einfach rausgeht. Ist man grad im Stun tickt man zwar runter, stirbt aber nicht gleich dran. Bei Archimonde am besten vor einen Berg oder sonstige Wand stellen, damit man beim Kick nicht durch die ganze Gegend fliegt und schlimmstenfalls dadurch - wie bei mir geschehen - der Kampf resettet wird. Nicht vergessen das Ding im Inventar kurz vor der Landung zu drücken und den Fear aussitzen. Zwischendurch einfach umzergen, fertig ist.


----------



## Bandit 1 (5. März 2013)

Ayolan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch angefangen mit meiner hexe (i-lvl 477) die alten raids solo zu versuchen. Imo hänge ich an Kael'thas. Ich komme einfach nicht über die 3. Phase raus. Der CC macht mich immer fertig. Hat jmd. von Euch einen Rat wie ich diese Phase überstehe? Der Rest müsste dann wieder problemlos gehen.
> Danke Euch schon mal im Voraus.
> ...



Ich fahre (falsch fuhr) mit der Kitetaktik am besten. Also raus aus dem Raum sobald man den Kampf gestartet hat (dann gehen die Türen zu, also hopp hopp)
Hinter der Tür im Gang warte ich auf den ersten. Sobald der liegt laufe ich bis in den großen Raum in dem vorher der Vogel seine Kreise gezogen hat.

Klar das der und der gesamte Trash schon tot sein sollten. Dort fertige ich Nr. 2 ab. Dann laufe ich Richtung Ausgang und im ersten Stück des Ganges lege ich
Nr. 3 um. Den letzten dann wirklich kurz vor dem Ausgang. Vorsicht der kann einen raus aus der Innie kicken. Dann laufe ich wieder zurück Richtung Boss.

Auf dem Weg, am besten im Gang - also sprinten was geht - sollte man dann die Waffen getötet kriegen - das muss schnell gehen, ist aber heute auch kein
echtes Problem. Und nun schnell zum ersten der 4 der jeden Moment wiedererweckt wird. 
Jetzt muss man ECHT Gas geben damit die nicht zusammen kommen. Fear, Stun, Bombe usw. alles auf einmal killt nämlich auch 90er. Und die machen das 
so oft, da bräuchte man 20 Trinkets. 
Aber so geht es wirklich locker und dann kommt ja nur noch der Boss 2x und der ist alleine ein Witz. Den Phönix kann man einfach mit umklatschen.

Ich werde übrigens seit gestern NIE wieder rein gehen. Ihr könnt euch bestimmt denken, warum. :-)


----------



## Nomisno (5. März 2013)

Also liebe Blut DKs, ich hab Nefarian jetzt endlich mal selbst probiert und vorab, das ist wirklich tough, selbst wenn man ein Add in Ph. 3 kontrolliert. Ich benutze volles Tank Gear (481), 1500 Ausdauer Flask, 450 bufffood und 4% durch die Trommeln (den Priesterbuff-Klon vom Inschriftler muss ich mir für die nächstes Tries besorgen^^), komme auf 620k LP, 130% mastery. Hatte bisher 5 Versuche, mehr kommt die nächsten Tage.
In der ersten Phase kommt einiges an Schaden rein, wenn sich Nef + Ony (mit je +50%) + Adds summieren...Reiner Survivalpart. In Ph. 2 müsst ihr dann von Platform zu Platform schwimmen und Nefarian schieß dauerhaft auf den Spieler. Das sind ~10k Schaden die Sekunde, der weggeheilt werden muss. In der Lava, wenn man schwimmt. CD-Timing ist hier das A und O, seit dem dritten Try komme ich da problemlos durch. Hart wird es in der letzten Phase...bis 50% kommt man mit kontrolliertem Add ohne weiteres, aber ab da fall ich immer wieder um. (glaube die "wipes" waren bei ~45, 55 und 55) Ich werd mal versuchen, die Adds vom Feuer fernzuhalten oder einfach drin zu tanken, bis sie sterben, beide Strategien sind leichter gesagt als getan und werden mir bisschen Probleme bereiten :/

Viel Erfolg an die, die ihn probieren, das ist mit Chimaeron und Omnotron hero zusammen die Spitze von dem, was ich bisher vom Cata-Content probiert habe!


----------



## Eluneszorn (6. März 2013)

Ich habe mal in AQ 40 die Stoppuhr mitlaufen lassen und bin mit meinem Mönch bei 14,35 min gelandet.
Vom Tempeleingang bis zum Tod von C´thun,allerdings muss ich im Nachhinein sagen das sich der Run noch optimieren lässt so das eine Zeit von 12 min durchaus realistisch ist.
Nächstes Mal würde ich nicht mehr looten,die Mobs aus der Passage vor Fankriss mit Aoe während des Bossfights mit Fankriss killen,Prinzessin Huhuran leben lassen,nur die Verteidiger des Anubisath killen die in meinem Laufweg stehen.
Zwar greifen die restlichen Anubisathverteidiger dann in den Kampf bei den Twins mit ein aber auch das ist für meinen Mönch kein Problem mehr,könnte nur etwas chaotisch werden.
Danach die Passage könnte noch mal etwas knifflig werden da man vielen Adds nicht aus dem Weg gehen kann,ich habe mal versucht alle zusammenzuziehen und wegzubomben,das war ein fataler Fehler,sie haben es dank Mindcontrol doch tatsächlich geschafft mich zu killen.
Also so gut es geht den Adds aus dem Weg gehen oder wenn es halt nicht anders geht die Adds killen.
Und C´thun ist nun wirklich easy going wie man so schön sagt,erste Phase runterkloppen,danach einmal in den Magen ziehen lassen damit er wütend wird dann alles zünden und fertig ist der Lack.
Ich werd mal beim nächsten Run Fraps mitlaufen lassen und das Video dann bei Youtube hochladen.


----------



## Nomisno (6. März 2013)

Kann ich auch mal machen, und dass unter 12min machbar ist, bestätige ich. Ich konnte den Gang bis C'Thun zusammenkiten + in den Bosskampf nehmen, keine Probleme

EDIT: Ich probier vllt mal ein paar "Rushs" und sag euch meine Zeiten


----------



## Manitu2007 (7. März 2013)

hab heute mit nem Kollegen alle cata Inis auf HC (2 Stoffies) gemacht ging ohne probleme (Hexe>iLvL 487 uns Kollege Mage iLvL 480), danach haben wir uns die ersten 3 Bosse aus DS zur Brust genommen . Sonst ist so gut wie alles unter Cata solobar.. mit entsprechendem Gear und als Potentielle Heilende Klasse eh ein klax

mfg


----------



## Kersyl (7. März 2013)

Herrlich. Man kann alles unter Cata locker solo machen, Cata selbst ist schon schwerer und MoP kommt auf die Hero usw. an was man denn will u. welche Klasse man spielt.


Ich als Transmog-freak und seit meinem wiedereinstieg auch wieder AV Hunter mache alles mögliche (MC, SWP, BT etc.) mit nem Kumpel jede Woche. Vielleicht dropt ja irgendwann sein Bogen und meine Fessel


----------



## Ayolan (8. März 2013)

Hey ho,

danke an alle für die Tips. Werd sie heute abend gleich mal ausprobieren.



Grüße


----------



## Kersyl (8. März 2013)

x,D

Ich und mein Kollege haben Archavons kammer's AV geknackt - Erde wind und feuer.

War krass, ich bin als der Emalon noch 50% hatte und die anderen bei 10% waren gestorben u. er hat's allein gemacht mit seinem gammelgear und gutem Pet-Management.

Hut ab. Bei Toravon gab's für mich außerdem noch'n Mammut <3


----------



## Fremder123 (11. März 2013)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Herrlich. Man kann alles unter Cata *locker solo* machen[...]
> 
> mache alles mögliche (MC, SWP, BT etc.) *mit nem Kumpel jede Woche*


Finde den Fehler.  Zwischen "solo" und "im Duett" besteht bei WoW ein gewaltiger Unterschied, auch und erst recht was den älteren Content betrifft. 

So, ich muss mich selbst mal kasteien. Hatte ja geschrieben dass Sunwell für mich nicht machbar ist da ich stets an Brutallus scheiterte. Nun, es war nur deshalb nicht machbar weil ich das Positioning verpennt hab. <.< Also kurze Beschreibung:

Kalecgos: Hieß es nicht dass der ab 5.2 in der Mechanik geändert wird und solo machbar sei?! Merke davon nix. Sobald ich zum Dämon geportet werde dauert es noch ungefähr 10 Sekunden und der Kampf resettet wie gehabt. Genau das soll doch eigentlich nicht mehr passieren oder? Noch jemand mit dem Problem oder überseh ich was? Ein GM-Ticket brachte leider keine Erleuchtung.

Brutallus: Hier bin ich ja bisher verzweifelt, da ich stets Debuff UND Meteor abbekam und dann bei 40% am Schaden desselben starb. Jetzt mal ein wenig recherchiert und siehe da... es ist doch so einfach. Der Meteor trifft nur Ziele vor ihm in einem fächerförmigen Winkel. In diesem stand ich scheinbar stets. Also mal anders probiert. Meinen Hartmut per Camouflage direkt vor ihn gestellt und mich ganz hinter ihn. Und voila, der Kampf ist kinderleicht. Ich bekomme zwar ab und zu noch den Debuff, aber keinen einzigen Meteor. Hartmut selbst bekommt so gut wie keinen Schaden, scheinbar zählt der Meteor-Einschlag als AoE und davor sind Pets ja weitgehend geschützt. Manche Dinge sind so einfach, würde man sie nicht selbst verkomplizieren.^^

Teufelsruch: Ok, der dicke Grubenlord also endlich down, also direkt den Skelettdrachen angegangen. Der hat ja 2 Phasen und nur bei einer kann es problematisch werden, aber auch nur dann wenn man sich verschätzt oder nicht richtig aufpasst. P1 heißt einfach: Pet tankt, Hunter gankt. Irgendwann geht er Onyxia-like in die Luft. Dann bekommt man einen Debuff und zieht eine grüne Wolkenspur hinter sich her. Hier joggt man einfach ein wenig hin und her, die Wolken abzulegen bedarf keiner gezielten Positionierungen mehr. Aus diesen kommen dann Skelette, die wenig Leben haben und im kleinsten AoE sterben. Also zusammenziehen und fix wegbomben.

Jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt: Teufelsruch selbst atmet ein und bläst wie Skadis Drache eine Wolke (nur halt giftgrün) auf den Boden welche stets die halbe Fläche bedeckt. Das macht er ein paar Mal, immer hin und her. Wichtig: Diese Wolke darf der Spieler nicht berühren! Tut er das, ist der Kampf bereits beendet denn er wird übernommen und bleibt dies auch. Dann kann man nur noch zuschauen wie man sich mit Teufelsruch UND dem eigenen Pet beharkt und irgendwann daran stirbt. Selbst ausprobiert, natürlich nur um zu testen. xD Weicht man jedem Wolkenteppich aus, gibt es hingegen keine Probleme. Teufelsruch kommt wieder zu Boden und das Spielchen beginnt von vorn bis er tot ist.

Für Weiteres hatte ich noch keine Zeit, das reiche ich aber gern nach sobald ich Erfahrungen dazu vermelden kann. Die Beschreibungen hier in diesem Thread zu diesem und jenem, obwohl sicher manchem bekannt, können ja vielleicht doch dann und wann mal nützlich sein.


----------



## Henlenrose (20. März 2013)

Es hängt zum großteil auch von deinen können ab also am besten selber austesten 








__________________________________________________
Diablo 3 Gold|Gw2 gold|Wow Gold|Runescape Gold


----------



## Bandit 1 (20. März 2013)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Herrlich. Man kann alles unter Cata locker solo machen, Cata selbst ist schon schwerer und MoP kommt auf die Hero usw. an was man denn will u. welche Klasse man spielt.
> 
> 
> Ich als Transmog-freak und seit meinem wiedereinstieg auch wieder AV Hunter mache alles mögliche (MC, SWP, BT etc.) mit nem Kumpel jede Woche. Vielleicht dropt ja irgendwann sein Bogen und meine Fessel



Versuch mal PdoK oder auch die normale Variante solo. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel das das solo klappt. (Massig CC - an *DIR)*

Also die Aussage "Man kann *alles* unter Cata *locker* solo machen" möchte ich anzweifeln. Aber fast alles.


----------



## Mondenkynd (20. März 2013)

Ayolan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe jetzt auch angefangen mit meiner hexe (i-lvl 477) die alten raids solo zu versuchen. Imo hänge ich an Kael'thas. Ich komme einfach nicht über die 3. Phase raus. Der CC macht mich immer fertig. Hat jmd. von Euch einen Rat wie ich diese Phase überstehe? Der Rest müsste dann wieder problemlos gehen.
> 
> ...



Also momentan habe ich 0 Probleme mehr mit der Phase, egal ob Tank oder DD-Specc.

Meine Taktik, die Adds schön im Raum verteilen, die Tusse am besten weit weg von allen anderen, und direkt bei Start Phase 3 an die Tusse stellen, CDs an und wegrotzen, der Rest ist ein Kinderspiel. Selfheals nutzen ist hier natürlich sinnvoll, damit man erst gar nicht in Schwierigkeiten kommt.

Pala, Schurke und DK bis jetzt keine Probleme mehr gehabt mit der Taktik. Mein Krieger ist jetzt auch auf 90 mit dem versuche ich es als nächstes mal, aber mit Furor-Specc sollte auch das kein Thema sein. Meine Stoffis müsste ich mal auf 90 bringen und mal gucken wie es dann wird, denke das wird sportlich.

Sonst cleare ich regelmäßig: Ony, Kara, FDS, Steinernder Kern, Vortexgipfel, Zul Aman (Panther Boss / Raptor Boss geht auch aber ist extrem sportlich und mit Glück verbunden), MC...an anderen hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht versucht, aber ich denke das ich die auch alle mal probieren werde. Ich weiss von meinem Arbeitskollegen das BT, Malygos, Naxx, AQ40, AQ10 & Maggi auch gehen. BT wollte ich so oder so versuchen wegen der Gleven.

BWL geht theoretisch auch, aber der erste Boss kippt bei mit zu schnell um wenn ich die Adds töte....ist also etwas tricky zumindest mit meinem Priester, mit anderen Klassen hab ich es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Su-Si (20. März 2013)

Classic und BC Raids gehen ja grundsätzlich alle locker, aber an 2 Punkten scheitere ich als Waffenkrieger




1. im BT weiss ich beim besten WIllen nicht, wie ich an der 2. Phase (Essenz der Begierde) bestehen soll...ich bin eigentlich im Dauer-CC...gibbet da einen dollen Trick, den ich nicht fähig bin zu erkennen?




2. Schach-Event in Kara: Das Dumme ist, dass ich nicht alle FIguren anwählen kann, um mit ihnen zu spielen. Mal einen Bauern nicht, den ich vom König wegziehen will, um Platz zu schaffen, mal den König nicht, der im Feuer steht, obwohl er Platz hätte (wohlgemerkt, ich kann ihn nicht mal besetzen).




Ansonsten alles wirklich einfach, für Transmogger schon fein...^^


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (20. März 2013)

Su-Si schrieb:


> [...]



Das Schachevent soll allein machbar sein, zumindest behauptet das einer meiner Gildenmates, der es wohl schon mehrfach geschafft hat. 
Dein Problem scheint der Debuff zu sein, den bekommst du jedesmal, wenn du aus einer Figur rausgehst. Je häufiger du wechselst, desto länger hält der Debuff nach dem Verlassen der Figur an. Daher kannst du nicht mehr in die Figur einsteigen.

In BT lässt sich das Problem meistens mit einem freundlichen Mitstreiter lösen, zumindest hab ich es bisher so gehandhabt.


----------



## Korlim (21. März 2013)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Classic und BC Raids gehen ja grundsätzlich alle locker, aber an 2 Punkten scheitere ich als Waffenkrieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das du wenn du eine Figur verlässt einen 10 Sekunden Debuff hast indem du keine weitere Figur anwählen kannst^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. März 2013)

Die 2. Phase im BT schaffst du auch locker allein. Ganz wichtig ist Kräfte sammeln glyphen, Verteidigungshaltung und aufpassen, daß du wenn der Schaden zurück geworfen wird nicht draufholzt. Die Phase dauert zwar eine Zeit lang, aber so bist du unsterblich.


----------



## XRayFanatic (21. März 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> Versuch mal PdoK oder auch die normale Variante solo. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel das das solo klappt. (Massig CC - an *DIR)*



Schon gemacht ist locker meisterbar, zumindest als Jäger, I-Level 491


----------



## Su-Si (21. März 2013)

Ne, den Debuff kannte ich nicht und habe ich auch nicht beachtet^^ Vielen Dank, das sollte aber mal helfen

Mit der Essenz bin ich auch noch nicht fertig...^^




Danke euch!


----------



## Nomisno (21. März 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> Versuch mal PdoK oder auch die normale Variante solo. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel das das solo klappt. (Massig CC - an *DIR)*



Den Normalmode hab ich schon auf 85 gecleart, hero hats damals nicht für den ersten Boss gereicht, auf 90 sehe ich keine Probleme  Dass alles unter Cata leicht ist, dürfte so stimmen, mir fällt nichts besonders heftiges ein^^


----------



## Nomisno (23. März 2013)

*push*

ICC Speedrun 63:20min :> Gemessen vom Loslaufen ab der Schmiede bis zum Fall des Lichkings. Unter 60min sind definitiv mit meinem gear machbar, wenn ich flask etc. nutzen würde (Stärke, außerhalb der LP boosts für Traumwandler) und prepotting perfektionieren. Habe 486er DD gear als Blut DK benutzt und für Traumwandler 483er Tank gear mit 2 lvl 60 1H Waffen  Minmaxing dürfte solo etwa 55min als gute Zeit ergeben, in einer Gruppe sind 100% 25min abwärts machbar


----------



## Sano (25. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Probleme beim Tiefenlord Karathress im Schlachtzug Höhle das Schlangenschreins.
Mein Retri (494) wird immer nach kurzer Zeit weggenatzt als wenn er kaum HP hätte.
Hat jemand von euch einen Vorschlag wie ich dem Typen begegnen kann?

Danke schon mal
Sano


----------



## Nomisno (25. März 2013)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/152/karathress1vs6.png/ Denke immer an diese Aufstellung!
...Oh warte mal^^ Probiers als Tank (mit DD Gear), wenn du als Retri umgehauen wirst, prozentualer Schaden ist Teil des Bosskampfes, soweit ich weiß, ich hatte als Blut DK nie Probleme damit, entsprechend solltest du als Prot Pala auch wesentlich weniger einstecken  Die Fähigkeiten an sich beachten ist natürlich auch hilfreich, ich hab es z.B. solo immer so gemacht, dass ich mich an eine Säule gestellt habe, sodass der Wirbel mich nie erreicht (mit Glück bleibt der Wirbel sogar stehen und versucht, dich durch die Säule durch zu erreichen, woran er natürlich scheitert^^), dass erleichtert es definitiv um einiges. Wenn du Caribids umhaust, dürfte der Wirbel verschwinden, aber dafür werden halt mdds in Eisblöcke gefesselt, ich weiß grad nicht, ob dich das dann als "Bosstank" auch trifft.


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. März 2013)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Dass alles unter Cata leicht ist, dürfte so stimmen, mir fällt nichts besonders heftiges ein^^



Gluth 25.


----------



## Nomisno (25. März 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Gluth 25.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbgy7DYjh_0


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. März 2013)

Und wo steht da, daß es leicht ist? Macht deine Klasse nicht genug ae um die Adds schnell wegzuhauen, bekommste ihn nicht runter.


----------



## Nomisno (25. März 2013)

Naja, es zählt imo ohnehin nicht als "schwer", wenn der Boss ein reiner DPS-Check ist und man ihn eh nur umhauen muss - schwer sind eher Taktiken, d.h. Chimaeron, Nefarian oder so.
Aber davon abgesehen hast du Recht


----------



## Eluneszorn (27. März 2013)

Ich werde mich mal in der nächsten Zeit mit dem SSC und FdS beschäftigen und hier berichten welche Erfahrungen ich dort mit meinem Mönch gemacht habe.
Das alles soll als Training dienen für Patch 5.3 wo der Erfolg "Mit Leine auf Schlachtzug" weitergeführt wird und es 10 neue Pets in SSC,FdS und Kara zu erbeuten gibt.


----------



## Nomisno (27. März 2013)

Übrigens, ich hab inzwischen ausnahmslos alle MoP hero ini Bosse gesolot


----------



## Gorfindel (29. März 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich als Schurke aus? Bin bald level 90 und will dann auch BC und Wotlk Raids solo machen  ist das machbar? Selbstheilung hab ich ja genug als Schurke


----------



## Nomisno (29. März 2013)

Zumindest die meisten WotLk Bosse dürften locker machbar sein  Probiers einfach aus, in Naxx sehe ich spontan keine Probleme.

Btw irgendwer hatte doch nach schweren Bossen unter 85 gefragt und dann kam Gluth 25...Wenn ihr Bosse wollt, die im 10er leicht, aber im 25 nicht machbar/nur mit bugs etc dann hinterlässt Fauldarm seinen Furz und Lana'thel ihren Biss als Gruß  (Lana'thel 25 geht, wenn ein kontrolliertes Add gebissen wird alà DK mit Untote kontrollieren, aber wahrsch. funktionieren auch pets, im 10er ist sie einfach ein DPS-Check, man hat ~2min zum umbursten, was mit aktuellem Gear kein Problem sein sollte  )


----------



## Gorfindel (29. März 2013)

Ist mit Stufe 87 Ulduar zu schaffen wenn ich als Schurke noch nen Ele shami dabei hab?


----------



## Mondenkynd (30. März 2013)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Das Schachevent soll allein machbar sein, zumindest behauptet das einer meiner Gildenmates, der es wohl schon mehrfach geschafft hat.
> Dein Problem scheint der Debuff zu sein, den bekommst du jedesmal, wenn du aus einer Figur rausgehst. Je häufiger du wechselst, desto länger hält der Debuff nach dem Verlassen der Figur an. Daher kannst du nicht mehr in die Figur einsteigen.
> 
> In BT lässt sich das Problem meistens mit einem freundlichen Mitstreiter lösen, zumindest hab ich es bisher so gehandhabt.



Kara:
Schachevent geht Solo, allerdings muss man glück haben und viel Geduld.

BT:
BT geht ebenfalls Solo, wobei man im Rat gut dmg einstecken muss, könnte für viele ohne guten Selfheal eng werden (DD-Specc).
Illidan glaube 2 Phase, wenn die Eles kommen ist ein wenig knackig (im DD-Specc), aber sonst einfach.


----------



## Nomisno (30. März 2013)

Bei den Eles machen viele einen bestimmten Fehler; die Viecher fangen an, 500% oder so auszuteilen, wenn sie zu weit von der Waffe weg sind, aus der sie kommen. Das tötet selfhealschwache Klassen natürlich schnell. Solo hat man halt einen eher kleinen Bereich in der Mitte, in der man die beiden tanken muss. Ich glaube, ungefähr der Kreis am Boden ist die Fläche, in der beide den buff nicht kriegen. Solange die Flammen da drin gehalten werden, dürfte man sie ziemlich fix umbursten können, ohne zu krassen Schaden zu erleiden 

@ Gorfindel: Probiert es aus  Der Ele ist im Sologame (also auch im Dual^^) zwar schon recht stark, aber beim einen oder anderen Boss werdet ihr vielleicht doch etwas zu viel auf die Mütze bekommen...Der Rat z.B. wird euch wahrscheinlich killen, ist aber zum Glück optional. DPS-Probleme werdet ihr zu 2 immerhin keine haben. Schaut es euch einfach an, berichte uns dann aber bitte, wie weit ihr gekommen seit, auch wenn das ein Solo-Thread ist. Würde mich interessieren :>


----------



## Salarim (30. März 2013)

Ich werf jetzt einfach mal die Frage in den Raum wie es aussieht mit Yogg in ulduar is der solo machbar? 

Ansonsten kann ich berichten dass bc Raids für nen bm Hunter alle problemlos machbar sind und wotlk bis auf n paar Ausnahmen auch alles drin ist.


----------



## zampata (30. März 2013)

ja. Beleg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YKkjuocMfI und als hunter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nlXs0tKxpI


----------



## Versace83 (30. März 2013)

Mit meinem Schurken schaffe ich Black Temple ohne Probleme... bis zum Rat der Illidari.
Hat jemand ein Tipp wie man den alleine schaffen kann?


----------



## Nomisno (4. April 2013)

Nimm die Tusse erstmal ins Focus. Fang an, auf sie einzuprügeln, unterbrich ein bisschen. Sobald sie sich selbst schildet, erleidet sie keinen Schaden mehr und kann auch nicht unterbrochen werden. Dann switchst du einfach auf einen anderen Mob und machst weiter Schaden. Achte auf dein Focus, wechsel wieder auf sie, sobald das Schild ausgelaufen ist. Dann sollte der Rat auf 90 eig. sehr schnell liegen, die teilen sich ja die LP. Als Schurke würde ich primär auf umhauen setzen als auf gegenheilen, aber da musst du gucken, wie es ausreicht, auf 90 sollte es ~1min lang zu überleben sein als Schurke.

Ich wipe meinerseits immernoch gnadenlos an Nefarian, als beste Strategie hat sich tatsächlich Schadensverminderung bis zum gehtnichtmehr und Langzeitaushaltevermögen (langes Wort ftw) herausgearbeitet. Ich versuche, die Adds so gut wie möglich aus dem Feuer zu halten, aber das eine, das ich kontrolliere, ins Feuer rein zu bringen...Leichter gesagt, als getan. Da ich jetzt aber auch endlich die Sha-Waffe besitze, werd ich es mal wieder versuchen und dann liegt der Sack hoffentlich :>


----------



## Bandit 1 (4. April 2013)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Kara:
> Schachevent geht Solo, allerdings muss man glück haben und viel Geduld.
> 
> BT:
> ...



Für Schachevent hab ich die Geduld nicht. 

BT ist als DK ein Witz. Man kann alles locker in DD Gear und eigentlich auch in
DD Specc machen, Blut hift bei einigen wenn man aber weiß wie es geht kann man
auf den Selfheal verzichten weil die fallen wie die Fliegen.

So war es bei mir übrigens auch bei Ony. Ich hab die immer auf Nummer sicher gemacht
- _in Blut_. Dann dachte ich "komm riskiers mal" und was war ? Die olle lag nach 1 Minute und
9 Sekunden tot vor mir...und ich Depp hab die Wochenlang totgestreichelt. ^^

ICC komm ich auch wieder nur bis zum Luftschiff - das geht mir immer kaputt, ich mach da was
grundlegend falsch. Allerdings hab ich mir einige Videos angesehen und die machen es genau 
so - nur geht denen ihr Schiff nicht kaputt...


----------



## Veshrae (4. April 2013)

ICC Luftschiff:

Kanone rein, bis 90% füllen.
Immer auf die hinteren Adds schiessen und mit 90% finishen.
Mage kommt, rüber, Adds klatschen + Mage, zurück, die Adds auf dem eigenen Schiff töten.

Wiederholen.


----------



## Nomisno (4. April 2013)

Kanone vorher füllen ist nur minmaxing, geht auch ohne. Aber Vesh's Taktik ist genau die übliche; wichtig ist, dass du wirklich die Mördersoldaten hinten auf dem Schiff der Gegner abknallst.


----------



## Versace83 (5. April 2013)

Mit meinem Schurken schaffe ich es einfach nicht an dem Rat der Illidari vorbei... naja, ich habe es mal mit meinem frischen 90er Krieger versucht. Bin als Prot rein und anfangs dachte ich, ich bekomme ordentlich auf den Sack, aber durch den enormen self-heal (ca. 13k als Untoter + Schildblock, Last Stand usw.) kommt viel zu wenig Damage bei mir rein und ich kann die gemütlich runterhauen, was als Prot natürlich ein Weilchen gedauert hat.

Nun habe ich aber ein Problem bei Illidan himself. Sobald er in seine Dämonengestalt geht bekomme ich durch seinen Shadow Blast z.T. 23k Schaden rein, was dann schon ein paar Mal zum Tod geführt hat 

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


Edit: Ok, hat sich erledigt. Bin jetzt als Arms Warri rein und er kam gar nicht dazu sich zum Dämon zu verwandeln  Leider war der Schild nicht drin... also nächste Woche wieder versuchen ^^


----------



## Eluneszorn (5. April 2013)

Die Endbosse aus SSC und FdS sind derzeit unmöglich solo zu schaffen,jednfalls nicht mit Schurken oder Mönchen.
Man kann sich einfach den Mindcontrolfähigkeiten der Adds nicht entziehen und wird dann zu Tode gefeart und gekickt.

Update:mit dem Mönch ist es möglich Kael zu killen,man muss nur den Stab der Auflösung anlegen und benutzen.
Also FdS können wir auch abhaken,bleibt nur noch SSC.


----------



## Nomisno (5. April 2013)

Negativ, Lady Vash'jir ist definitiv machbar. Bei Kael kannst du auch einfach die Adds in Phase 1 im Raid verteilen, gibt da im Internet sowie in diesem Thread endlos viele Guides und Videos, aber wenn du es auch so schaffst, super 

Lady Vash'jir ist Übung, du musst halt wirklich so viele Adds wie möglich killen, v.a. die großen und schnell genug die Besudelten Wasserelementare erreichen und looten. Dabei erhält die Lady halt einige Stacks und das macht doch aua. Als Mönch sollte es dir definitiv leichter sein, probier es (und das ist auch für alle anderen Solokills das beste^^) mit Tank-Specc und DD-Gear  Durch den Tank-Specc hältst du etwas mehr aus und dürftest (v.a. auf 90) ausreichenden Selfheal haben. Wenn zu viel Schaden reinkommt, musst du in der Addphase mehr rocken...leichter gesagt als getan, aber wir glauben an dich ^-^


----------



## Veshrae (5. April 2013)

FdS war schon als 85er Rogue solo machbar...


----------



## Nomisno (5. April 2013)

SSC wahrscheinlich auch^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (6. April 2013)

Eluneszorn schrieb:


> Die Endbosse aus SSC und FdS sind derzeit unmöglich solo zu schaffen,jednfalls nicht mit Schurken oder Mönchen.
> Man kann sich einfach den Mindcontrolfähigkeiten der Adds nicht entziehen und wird dann zu Tode gefeart und gekickt.
> 
> Update:mit dem Mönch ist es möglich Kael zu killen,man muss nur den Stab der Auflösung anlegen und benutzen.
> Also FdS können wir auch abhaken,bleibt nur noch SSC.



Beide machbar, wenn man weiß, wie.

Ich empfehle YouTube Videos zu studieren. Allerdings muss man es selbst noch ein wenig üben.

Kael braucht man recht viel Burstdamage dann kann man es auch beim ersten Versuch schaffen (Kitetaktik)
Lady muss man sich anschauen, die Fearer müssen halt immer fix weg. Und vor allem, immer Ausschau nach 
den verdorbenen halten, die lösen halt die Immunität auf.

Aber machbar sind beide recht locker.

Hab grade einen neuen eigenen Ony Rekord aufgestellt - Down in 57 Sekunden.


----------



## Preexi (6. April 2013)

Hat jemand Tipps für Traumwandler als blood DK? konnte die nur 3% hoch heilen


----------



## Nomisno (6. April 2013)

So, dann kommt hier der Blut DK Guide für Traumwandler 

Vor dem Kampf: Man benötigt 2 1H-Waffen, möglichst Level 60-70. Die sollten sehr schnell sein, ich hatte glaub 1,7 und 2,2 schnelle Waffen verwendet. Das hat den Sinn, dass die Blutwürmer öfter proccen, denn je mehr Schläge (durch schnelle Waffen), desto mehr Chancen auf Würmer^^ Lowlevel müssen sie sein, damit ihr überhaupt zuhauen könnt und die Mobs nicht onehittet. Zusätzlich ist Tank-Gear angebracht, um möglichst viel Ausdauer zu erhalten. Ausdauer Flask, bufffood und Rolle der Seelenstärke III sind noch Tricks, um die LP leicht auf >800k zu buffen (mit ICC 30% buff) Die Würmer skalieren mit der Ausdauer, d.h. sie heilen Traumwandler mehr.

Optional: Irgendwo in der ICC scheinen Untote herumzustehen, die heilen können, mit Untote kontrollieren kann man einen solchen mit in den Kampf nehmen, mir hat es aber auch ohne gereicht. Weiß evntl. jemand, welche mobs das sind?

Kampf: Allgemein wird immer versucht, dauerhaft zuhauen zu können. Am Anfang kriegt der Boss noch wenig Heilung, bis einige Würmer da sind. Sobald die aber am Start sind, sollte man immer auf CD Vampirblut zünden (natürlich ohne Glyphe!), sodass die Würmer noch mehr heilen. Dann geht es eigentlich nurnoch ums Gegner kloppen, primär immer die kleinen Spuks, die Strahlen auf Traumwandler casten, weil jeder Strahl die erhaltene Heilung um 10% verringert, sekundär alle Magier, das sind die kleinen Lichs. Die casten nämlich entweder Frostblitze um sich, die auch Traumwandler treffen können oder machen aoe, der sie auch trifft. Beides macht ihr Schaden und den möchte man doch gerne vermeiden. Die Monstrositäten und sonstigen Krüppel kann man nebenbei mit Seuchen killen, oder man tankt sie einfach off. Schaden frisst man absolut null. Natürlich ist auch wichtig, immer nur direkte hits zu machen, aoe würde die Blutwürmer nicht proccen! Das ganze dauert dann einfach relativ lange, man muss viel hin- und herlaufen, um die Spuks zu erreichen und halt immer während dem Laufen auf Gegner einprügeln. Vorwarnung: Die Spuks sind nicht gerade leicht ins target zu bekommen, wenn viele andere mobs rundherum stehen und auch so schon, weil Traumwandler eine monsterhitbox hat :/ Zusätzlich, aber das sollte klar sein, gibt es ja noch voidzones, die hoch schleudern, das sind Sekunden, in denen einem dann Hits fehlen; das ist nicht arg schlimm, sollte aber so oft wie möglich vermieden werden^^

Das sollte eig. alles sein...Es gibt einen enrage, bei dem tausende von Magiern kommen...das tötet zwar einen DK so überhaupt garnicht, aber dann kommen die Blutwürmer halt dummerweise nicht mehr mit ~> es MUSS vor dem "enrage" geschafft werden.


----------



## Preexi (7. April 2013)

Ah nice vielen Dank


----------



## Versace83 (12. April 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich Brutallus in Sunwell Plateau schaffen kann? Als Tank schaffe ich es gerade mal bis ca. 50% und mit der dps Skillung 40-30%.
Gibt es einen Trick den ich übersehe oder brauche ich einfach besseres Equip bzw. noch eine zweiten Mann?


----------



## Theopa (12. April 2013)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich Brutallus in Sunwell Plateau schaffen kann? Als Tank schaffe ich es gerade mal bis ca. 50% und mit der dps Skillung 40-30%.
> Gibt es einen Trick den ich übersehe oder brauche ich einfach besseres Equip bzw. noch eine zweiten Mann?



Kommt wohl drauf an: Welche Klasse denn? 

Der Kerl haut schon wirklich guten Schaden raus, mit 2 DDs ist er (bei mir hat ein Fury getankt) problemlos machbar bevor der "Tank-DD" umkippt, alleine sollte es wohl nur mit starkem Selfheal, einem Tankpet oder eben wirklich gutem Equip klappen.


----------



## Versace83 (12. April 2013)

Theopa schrieb:


> Kommt wohl drauf an: Welche Klasse denn?



Krieger.... also fällt starker Selfheal und Pet flach ^^ dann muss ich wohl Equip farmen und/oder noch jemanden mitnehmen...


----------



## Nomisno (12. April 2013)

Tank Skill + DD Gear (sofern du dadurch dann weniger frisst, aber trotzdem relativ viel austeilst^^) + Flask + Bufffood + 4% Trommeln + Schriftrolle der Seelenstärke III. Damit bist du aufs maximale gebufft und musst dich dann nurnoch anstrengen  Wenn es dann nicht klappt, fehlt halt einfach Equipment, da kann man leider fürs erste nichts machen 

Und ich hab nach 26 Tries den Brocken von Boss Nefarian down...Enorm schwer, aber im Nachhinein einfach ein toller Solokampf *-* Wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe, FL nochmal anzugehen, geht's an Baloroc und nächste ID dann definitiv schon an Magmaul, Omnotron, Atramedes und evntl. Halfus auf Hero! Werde dann hier berichten


----------



## improwars (14. April 2013)

So dann geben ich auch mal meinen Hexer-Senf dazu 

Classic, BC und Wotlk hab ich so ziemlich alles solo gemacht, Luftschiff ist mir zu nervig oder auch Traumwandler. Ony ist nen witz, kael'thas sowohl kite als auch burst taktik locker, BT, Sunwell alles geht als Hexer solo.
PdK Hero oder auch Icc Hero ist mir persöhnlich noch zu stressig.

Cata heros sind durchweg alle machbar, einfach Lehri raus der so ziemlich alles locker Tankt und man nie über 20% aggro kommt bei full dps, raids habe ich noch nicht getestet,
aber wenn ich hier Kommentare lese die Ds, Psa oder Bdz Bosse alleine klatschen dann müsste ich das mal angehen. 

Feuerlande stell ich mir schwer vor, hab da nur ein paar mal geraidet und kenne die Bosse kaum. 

Mit patch 5.3 gibts ja neue Haustiere in den Bc raids zu ergattern, da wirds dann wieder sinvoll rein zu gehen


----------



## Nomisno (14. April 2013)

Dieser YT-Channel wäre was für dich, um dir Ideen und Taktiken abzuschauen: http://www.youtube.com/user/Spygnesy


----------



## Anastar (14. April 2013)

Also ich habe letzte Woche SW mal mit meinem Pala gemacht. Die erste Trashmob-Gruppe mit dem Todesschützen als Tank, danach alles als Retri. 
1. Boss: erst Kalecgos runterhauen, dann danach in die Schattenwelt und dort den Dämon runterkloppen. 
2. Boss: Brutallos ist schon eine Harte Nuss, es geht aber, wenn man zwischenzeitlich zum Debuff entfernen, Gottesschild zündet, sich darunter hochheilt, und dann weitermacht wie sonst auch. Der Wächter der Uralten Könige sollte zumindest während des Kampfverlaufes gezündet werden. Zwischenzeitlich kann es auch notwendig sein, Handauflegen zu benutzen, GS oder Healpots sind natürlich auch von Vorteil.
3. Boss: Bis zur Atem-Phase ist es überhaupt kein Problem. Die Adds kippen ohne Siegelwechsel im Göttlichen Sturm um. Aufpassen muß man halt nur, wo Teufelsruch fliegt und wo sie hinatmet. Nach der Landung alle CD's zünden, inkl. Wächter und runterkloppen.
4. Boss: Es empfiehlt sich bei den Zwillingen, erst die mit dem Schattenzaubern zu töten, weil sonst der Heal-Debuff tödlich sein kann. Die Eredar die mit Feuerzaubern um sich wirft, ist danach relativ schnell down. Wie gesagt, immer CD's und Wächter zünden, dann geht es schneller. Der Großbrand ist nicht mehr tödlich, jedoch nervig. Zumindest einmal kann man ihn durch Gottesschild entfernen.
5. Boss: Mu'ru an sich ist relativ schnell unten, nervig sind halt nur die Adds, die zum Phasenwechsel hinzu kommen, bloß nicht von dem Schädel erwischen lassen, dann ist man desorientiert und frisst Schattenschaden. Ansonsten simpel.
6. Boss: Kil'jaeden ist sehr einfach. Der Schaden der reinkommt ist relativ gering, man brauch auch keine Kugeln anklicken, die einen in einen Drachen verwandeln und die Adds sind nach 2x Göttlicher Sturm tot. 
Anmerkung: 488er Gearscore. Tipp: Buff-Food (Stärke) und Flask sollte man einnehmen. Ich empfehle für die Bossfights Siegel der Einsicht. Somit ist zumindest geringer Selfheal ein Vorteil. Dazu den Skill Gesegneter Heiler, der nach 3 Richturteilen, einen Sofortlichtblitz zur Verfügung stellt. Zudem ich als 75er Talent "Göttliche Bestimmung" gewählt habe und als 90er Talent "Heiliges Prisma".


----------



## Nomisno (14. April 2013)

Anastar schrieb:


> 1. Boss: erst Kalecgos runterhauen, dann danach in die Schattenwelt und dort den Dämon runterkloppen.




Mooooooooment...Hast du grade gesagt, dass Kalecgos gepatcht wurde und solobar ist? Ô_. Was hab ich da verpasst?


----------



## Versace83 (14. April 2013)

Ja, hast du... nachdem er auf 1% oder so ist, wird man nach unten geportet.
Man sollte sich aber beeilen, als Tank hatte ich zu wenig dps, nach einer Zeit wird man wieder nach oben geportet und der Boss resettet.
Danach als DD ohne Probleme.


----------



## ichigoleader (14. April 2013)

Mit meinem Schamanen pack ich auch so ziemlich alles allein, meistens bin ich aber nicht allein, weil immer jemand mit will, was es natürlich einfacher macht.
Mich würde aber interessieren was ich so mit meinem Schurken alles solo machen kann?


----------



## Anastar (15. April 2013)

Ja, Kalecgos wurde gefixt. Also er ist jetzt alleine möglich.
Beim ersten Versuch hab ich es auch mit Tank-Specc gemacht, Kalecgos ansich war nicht das Problem, allerdings fehlte unten in der Schattenwelt bei mir (trotz Itemlvl von 501) der Damage um den Dämon dort in der gewissen Zeit runterzuprügeln. Danach wurde Kalecgos resettet. Danach hab ich auf Retri umgespecct und es war ohne Probleme machbar.
Muß allerdings zugeben, daß ich bei den Bossen Brutallus, Teufelsruch und den Ererdar-Zwillingen einmal gestorben bin. Bei den Eredar hab ich zuerst die Feuerhexe niedergehauen, aber dann war der Heal-Debuff so stark, daß ich einfach verreckt bin. Mein CD auf Gottesschild war noch am laufen. Teufelsruch stand ich irgendwie nicht im Atem, konnte mich aber plötzlich nicht mehr bewegen und war dann doch im Atem. Bißchen buggy, glaub ich. Mu'ru war kein Thema. Und nur bei Kil'jaeden hab ich resettet, weil ich dummerweise die Kugel angeklickt habe. Da dies nicht im geringsten notwendig ist, hab ich es nach dem Resett einfach gelassen.


----------



## Eluneszorn (16. April 2013)

Habe mich mal am Flammenleviathan aus Ulduar 10er versucht aber noch kein probates Mittel gefunden den zu legen.
Über einen Kurzguide von Leuten die den schon solo gemacht haben wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Fremder123 (16. April 2013)

Hier ein Solo-Video zum Levi, sogar noch aus WotLK-Zeiten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70q3_PfqyFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sieht umständlich aus.^^


----------



## Keashaa (16. April 2013)

Normalmodus?

Nimm nen Zerstörer, stell dich in eine Ecke und dann folgende Tastenkombination:

2-1-1-2-1-1-2-1-1-2-1-1-2-1-1-2-1-1-1-2-1-1-1-2-1-1-1-1-2-1-1-1-1-2

Sollte dann schon tot sein.

Hardmode ist etwas schwieriger


----------



## Eluneszorn (17. April 2013)

In Ulduar habe ich inzwischen den Flammenleviathan,Ignis und Klingenschuppe down nur XT weigert sich hartnäckig und momentan sehe ich auch noch nicht wie ich ihn mit dem Mönch kleinkriegen soll.
Zu allem Übel heillt der sich ja auch noch durch die Schrottbots
Na gut kommt Zeit kommt Rat.
Als nächstes darf sich Sunwell inzwischen auch als gesolot betrachten,nur bei Brutallus hatte ich 2-3 Wipes bis er lag,der Schaden der da manchmal reinkam war ziemlich heftig.
DA habe ich dann auf Tank umgespecct und dann lag er auch nach dem zweiten Versuch.
Kalecgos geht tatsächlich inzwischen solo und ist somit auch Freeloot.
Apropos Loot,seit der Pechschwingenhort solo geht bin ich jede Woche auf der Jagd nach einem Schwert gewesen,ich hatte schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben das es jemals droppen würde und ich fing an dieses eine Schwert nur für ein Gerücht zu halten aber letzte Woche ist es endllich gedroppt bei Brutlord Dreschbringer.
Ich präsentiere hiermit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine die Waffen generell aus dem PSH sind irgendwie alle toll designt aber Maladath toppt alles.
Wenn man sich so die T Sets und die Waffen aus PSH anschaut könnte man meinen das Blizzard damals wirklich künstlerisch begabte Grafikdesigner beschäftigt hat.
Wo bleiben heute solch schön designte Waffen oder solche T Sets wie das Blutfang oder Richturteil Set?
Blizzard sollte darüber mal nachdenken.
Ich meine moggen ist ja gut und schön,aber ich will auch mal was Neues sehen wo ich sagen kann,das sieht richtig gut aus!

Achja Festung der Stürme habe ich inzwischen auch solo gemeistert mit dem Mönch,dank dem legendären Stab der dort im Kampf auftaucht und das Rumgefeare stark vermindert war der Kampf schnell zu meinen Gunsten zu Ende,natürlich ohne Phönix^^
Nur im SSC weigert sich Lady Vashji immer noch hartnäckig zu sterben aber ich bleib weiter dran.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. April 2013)

Eluneszorn schrieb:


> Nur im SSC weigert sich Lady Vashji immer noch hartnäckig zu sterben aber ich bleib weiter dran.


Gut, ich kann nur Erfahrungen mit dem Jäger preisgeben, aber wo liegt denn Dein Problem bei der Guten?


----------



## Eluneszorn (17. April 2013)

Das Problem ist,das wenn ich mal einen besudelten Elementar gefunden habe der den Kern droppt,die Lady sich schon so hochgepowert hat das es nur noch Sekunden dauert bis ich down bin.
Entweder so oder einer der Schreiter hat mich zu Tode gefeart,die nerven die Viecher!
Ich versuche immer am äusserstem Rand vom Ring direkt am Wasser langzulaufen um einen besudelten Elementar zu erwischen.
Verwandelln die sich nach einer Weile in verzauberte Elementare?


----------



## Bandit 1 (17. April 2013)

Eluneszorn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist,das wenn ich mal einen besudelten Elementar gefunden habe der den Kern droppt,die Lady sich schon so hochgepowert hat das es nur noch Sekunden dauert bis ich down bin.
> Entweder so oder einer der Schreiter hat mich zu Tode gefeart,die nerven die Viecher!
> Ich versuche immer am äusserstem Rand vom Ring direkt am Wasser langzulaufen um einen besudelten Elementar zu erwischen.
> Verwandelln die sich nach einer Weile in verzauberte Elementare?



Ich bin mit dem Krieger auch bald wahnsinnig geworden. Ständig wurde man gefeart, bis ich mich immer auf die Schreiter konzentriert habe.

Die müssen sofort down gemacht werden. Anstürmen hilft da enorm, Fernkämpfer haben - wie bei den meisten Solos - weniger Probleme.
Überhaupt ist ein Fern DD immer ein wenig im Vorteil bis hin zu total überlegen wenn er ein Tankpet hat. Aber das ist ja die Herausforderung.
Wir reden hier von Endbossen, ich finde es gut, wenn man ein wenig rumprobieren muss.

Die Elementare scheinen tatsächlich zu verschwinden oder sich zu wandeln, ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Aber nach ein paar Versuchen
hat man den Dreh raus.
Ich glaube aber auch das Schurke im Moment keine so günstige Klasse ist um Solo Runs zu machen.


----------



## Keashaa (17. April 2013)

Ab 5.3 wird der Fear vom Instant nur noch alle vier Sekunden gewirkt, nicht mehr alle zwei Sekunden. Also für Melees beherrschbarer.
Die besudelten Elementare verschwinden nach 15 Sekundent tatsächlich, allerdings wird die Zeit auch mit 5.3 erhöht (auf 20 Sekunden).


----------



## Nomisno (17. April 2013)

Eluneszorn schrieb:


> XT weigert sich hartnäckig und momentan sehe ich auch noch nicht wie ich ihn mit dem Mönch kleinkriegen soll.
> Zu allem Übel heillt der sich ja auch noch durch die Schrottbots




Die Schrottbots ignorierst du am besten, die Heilung ist gering. Hab den Boss inzwischen nackt gelegt (Blut DK)...Frisst du viel Schaden beim Erdbeben? Weil das macht halt körperlichen, prozentualen Schaden, den du evntl. verringern musst - kenne mich da leider nicht aus mit Mönchen, aber CD-Management ist offensichtlicherweise Pflicht ^^


----------



## campino76 (17. April 2013)

XT hau ich seit einigen wochen fast jede ID mit meinem schurken um.. zwecks "Restlverwertung" bzw. um als Ingi mal mit glück wieder an Teile für den Chopper zu kommen. In der Herzphase lauf ich meist mit Sprinten/Nitrobooster oder so rum und kill die Adds mit Dolchfächer.. zumindest ein paar. Als Heilung reicht mir da Gesundung aus.


----------



## Nomisno (17. April 2013)

Hm, ich habs immer so gemacht, dass ich auf das Herz geprügelt hab (wenn keine Lust auf den hardmode besteht, nicht killen!^^) und alles im Prinzip ignoriert hab. Natürlich sollte man nebenbei noch die großen Roboter killen, aber die waren nie wirklich ein Problem^^


----------



## Pattroxx (17. April 2013)

Mich hat jetzt auch das "Solo-Fieber" gepackt, bin mit nem Schurken unterwegs (ca. 380er GS) 

BC-Raids krieg ich Gruul, Kara (Schachevent klappt bei mir nie ^^), TK und SSC bis auf Vashj hin. Dort lags bei mir daran, dass die verderbten Adds verschwunden sind. Mit BT werde ich mich diese ID mal auseinandersetzen.

WOTLK - Ony 10er, Obsi 10er 0D, einige Bosse aus Naxx - Seuchenviertel komplett, Spinnenviertel konnte ich nur bis Anub probieren. Danach musst ich weg, wird aber weiterprobiert. Der einzige Encounter der mir vielleicht Sorgen macht ist Razuvious, aber ich denk wenn ich Entrinnen und Kampfvorbereitung geschickt einsetze wird auch der kein Problem. Kann man im Notfall nach Razuvious' Ableben vanishen und die beiden Adds dort ignorieren?

Für gewissen "fernkampflastige" Encounter, wie Onyxia und Al'ar z.B., nehm ich aktuell den Shurikenwurf mit rein - der ja mit 5.3 etwas abgeschwächt wird  Das machts halt bisher doch um einiges leichter..


----------



## Nomisno (17. April 2013)

Razuvious wird dir als Schurke schon ordentlich reinhauen, versuch, deine Heilung sehr gut auf den harten Stoß zu timen und möglichst den Boss umbursten. Die zwei Adds lässt du den ganzen Kampf über leben (muss zusätzlich gegengeheilt werden!) und killst sie, sobald der Boss tot ist, aber mit seinem Tod ist das Schwere eh weg und da solltest du kein Problem mit den Adds haben  Ob Vanish klappt weiß ich nicht, ich würds nicht riskieren, nur wenn du wirklich kurz vor dem Sterben bist, weil es doch sein kann, dass der Boss dann resettet und dann beißt du dir echt in den Arsch^^


----------



## Veshrae (18. April 2013)

WotLK als Rogue:
- Naxx komplett
- ICC bis auf Dreamwalker
- Obsi 3D
- Onyxia ohne Shurikenwurf
- Malygos
- PdK (Anub mit steigendem Gear auch möglich)


Alles im 10er


----------



## Fremder123 (18. April 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> - Onyxia ohne Shurikenwurf


Wie gehst Du da in P2 vor?


----------



## Veshrae (18. April 2013)

Welche p2?


----------



## campino76 (18. April 2013)

ich denke, er meint die flugphase.. war schon ewig nimma dort, aber da muss man sie ja in der flugphase auf xx% runterklopfen, damit sie landet, oder?


----------



## Feodes (18. April 2013)

Auch mit mittelmäßigem Gear ist es problemlos möglich Onyxia so weit runter zu hauen, dass sie direkt nach dem abheben wieder landet.


----------



## Youmaycry (18. April 2013)

Als Melee nicht ganz so leicht, wie beim Range aber wenn man Dmg CD´s zieht wenn sie die Phase wechselt und gut drauf holzt, geht das auch recht gut


----------



## wowz124 (18. April 2013)

Einfach schönen Burstdamage raushauen das die alte Dame abhebt und sofort wieder runterkommt  so killt man die auch in unter 1 Minute


----------



## Eluneszorn (18. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie gehst Du da in P2 vor?


Ganz einfach,man stellt sich als Schurke einfach in die Hitbox und nutzt das Talent Mordlust.
2-3 Mal Mordlust reichen um Onyxia wieder zum landen zu bringen.
Dauert zwar ein wenig weil das Talent ein CD von 2 Min hat aber in der Zwischenzeit ist man ganz gut mit den Welpen und den Adds beschäftigt.
Onyxia lege ich mit dem Schurken (GS487) jede Woche,würde sie vom Skill her zwar nicht als Freeloot bezeichnen aber sehr gut machbar.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. April 2013)

Eluneszorn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach,man stellt sich als Schurke einfach in die Hitbox und nutzt das Talent Mordlust.
> 2-3 Mal Mordlust reichen um Onyxia wieder zum landen zu bringen.
> Dauert zwar ein wenig weil das Talent ein CD von 2 Min hat aber in der Zwischenzeit ist man ganz gut mit den Welpen und den Adds beschäftigt.
> Onyxia lege ich mit dem Schurken (GS487) jede Woche,würde sie vom Skill her zwar nicht als Freeloot bezeichnen aber sehr gut machbar.


Also das würde mir zu lange dauern, zumal ich sie eh als Meuchler bekämpfe. Da bleib ich bei der logischsten Methode und zerge sie lieber mit Shurikenwurf in wenigen Sekunden runter (GS 477).  Das Mount war bisher natürlich trotz etlicher Kills noch nicht dabei, aber ich bleib dran. Auch ohne Erfolg/ Heldentat oder dergleichen ist es der Drache absolut wert gefarmt zu werden, zumal er gefühlt seltener ist als Alar's Asche.


----------



## Bandit 1 (22. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Also das würde mir zu lange dauern, zumal ich sie eh als Meuchler bekämpfe. Da bleib ich bei der logischsten Methode und zerge sie lieber mit Shurikenwurf in wenigen Sekunden runter (GS 477).  Das Mount war bisher natürlich trotz etlicher Kills noch nicht dabei, aber ich bleib dran. Auch ohne Erfolg/ Heldentat oder dergleichen ist es der Drache absolut wert gefarmt zu werden, zumal er gefühlt seltener ist als Alar's Asche.



Alar hatte ich im 2. Try... Ony mache ich 2x die Woche seitdem meine 2 Figuren 90 sind, also
schon recht lange. Null

Wenn ich dann an den Drachen aus dem Steinernen Kern denke...über 120 Trys bis er kam.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. April 2013)

Ja der Kern-Drache fehlt mir auch noch, lässt sich einfach nicht blicken. Kleines "Trostpflaster" dort: Nimmt man die Schinder mit, gibt es bereits nach 3-4 Durchgängen (einmal hero, den Rest nhc) genug Leder, um es ins AH zu stellen. Und Primitives wird bei uns gut gekauft, somit ist wenigstens für ein volles Goldsäckchen gesorgt, wenn sich das Mistvieh schon nicht blicken lässt.^^

Und sobald der irgendwann man droppt, winkt ja noch das Viech im Vortexgipfel. Aber um beide gleichzeitig zu farmen und täglich nicht droppen zu sehen fehlen mir grad die Nerven. x)


----------



## Youmaycry (24. April 2013)

der ausm stonecore war im 49. run drin. vortex bisher nicht gedropt.
ony ca nach dem 6. oder 7. solokill


----------



## Anemsis (24. April 2013)

Kara, 1. Boss mache ich jede Id mit 4 90ern, bislang ohne Erfolg.

Obsi3d im 25er hab ich neulich mit meiner Frau zusammen gemacht. War nach einigen Versuchen problemlos machbar. Solo würde ich noch die Finger von lassen.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. April 2013)

Gestern wieder Ony mit 2 Chars, natürlich wieder kein Dropp. Naja, weiter gehts... eben wie bei jedem anderen seltenen Droppmount auch. Ich vertraue auf meinen Sonnenaccount, dass das irgendwann mir gehört.^^


----------



## Youmaycry (25. April 2013)

@ Anemsis : Welchen Drop erhoffst du dir denn in Naxx ?

Ja was Mounts angeht, ist mein Account wirklich ein Lichtaccount. Kann ich aber was Gear angeht nicht behaupten.

Aktuell jede Woche Alysrazor , aber bisher auch noch nix. Atumnen will sein Pferdchen auch nicht rausrücken und Vortex war ich länger nicht mehr.


----------



## Anemsis (25. April 2013)

Ach, ich meinte auch Kara. Naxx habe ich wegen den Pets gemacht.


----------



## helllboy (24. Juli 2014)

Mittlerweile habe ich eigentlich kaum noch mit bossen der alten Instanzen Probleme. seit pandaria draußen ist geht das find ich alles ziemlich intuitiv, jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen. Meistens klappt es dann auch spätestens im zweiten Anlauf, z.B. Onyxia ist so ein Fall. Wenn man den Dreh einmal raus hat, sind die meisten Bosse inzwischen ziemlich easy.

Der einzige, der mich nach wie vor richtig nervt, ist Patchwork in Naxxramas 25er. Der ist nach wie vor dermaßen übel, ohne gute Taktik kommt man da wirklich nicht weit, weil der einfach übelsten Schaden kloppt. Mir hat damals dieser Guide hier weitergeholfen: Flickwerk Solo für Verstärker-Schamanen, jetzt hab ich den Erfolg und muss nie wieder da rein


----------



## Mondenkynd (24. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe immer noch auf dropps aus den Cata Instanzen, den blauen Proto und natürlich A'lars Asche.....aber keine Chance, obwohl ich mit mit mehreren Chars jagen gehe. Naja irgendwann wird der Drop wohl kommen müssen.

Das ist irgendwie gleich wie die Bonus-Rolls man verbrät 10 Münzen (im Flex) und bekommt nur Gold raus.


----------



## zampata (25. Juli 2014)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> natürlich A'lars Asche....


den versuche ich auch mit mehreren Chars zu erhalten. Mal schauen wer schneller ist *lach*.


----------



## Seycho (11. August 2014)

also mit meinem Monk (windläufer) schaffe ich sämtlichen classic raids, sowie alle BC Raids... Feuerlande geht bis Baloroc allein und Drachenseele is dann scho das schwerere kapitel wobei die ersten beiden bosse a scho alleine machbar waren... also wie schon geschrieben kommt viel drauf an wie du mit deiner klasse umgehen kannst und das equip muss dann halt a stimmen wobei ich hauptsächlich flex/normal equipt bin.


----------



## Zwizazadera (11. August 2014)

Happy-Tripper schrieb:


> oder der sechste Boss im Black Temple.



BT is Locker alleine machbar ! Egal welcher Boss ! beim Reliquiar sollte man halt in der 2tn Phase nicht wie Blöde DMG raus Ballern da
man ihn sich selbt in die Fresse haut wer das nett weiss is selbst schuld.


----------



## Seeltas92 (29. August 2014)

Also mit meinem Krieger und Pala habe ich alles solo geschafft, was solo bis Wotlk (einschliesslich ICC) wirklich iwi machbar war (ausser Lich King  und der eine Drache, den man healn musste, war als Krieger alleine ziemlich schwer ).

Ich komme jetzt allerdings mit meinem Krieger bei den Cata raids an meine Grenzen. Vorallem bei Feuerlande und DS ab dem Mittelteil, komme ich nicht weit :/

ALLERDINGS, als Blood DK mit ~Durchschnittsequip sollte wohl alles machbar sein, da is halt der Self-Heal einfach viel zu stronkkk.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2014)

bis auf yogg saron und einige boss kämpf mit stille/übernahme gehen bis ende wotlk alle raidbosse als elementar schami


----------



## samuraji0815 (29. August 2014)

Wieso muss man so alte BEiträge wieder aus der Vergangenheit nach vorne holen? Alle Boss sind nun legbar, allein wegen des GS von 580+ das ist so ein enormer Dmg-Push von 480 auf 580, dass man alles hirnafk umflexen kann, was in cata und wotlk so rumrannte.


----------



## Seeltas92 (29. August 2014)

samuraji0815 schrieb:


> Wieso muss man so alte BEiträge wieder aus der Vergangenheit nach vorne holen? Alle Boss sind nun legbar, allein wegen des GS von 580+ das ist so ein enormer Dmg-Push von 480 auf 580, dass man alles hirnafk umflexen kann, was in cata und wotlk so rumrannte.




Da kann ich dich genau so gut fragen, wieso man sich darüber beschwert, das "Beiträge wieder aus der Vergangenheit" ausgegraben werden... Einfach so. Mecker halt nich.



BTT: Ja stimmt, Yogg hatte ich auch noch n haufen Probleme :/


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2014)

samuraji0815 schrieb:


> Wieso muss man so alte BEiträge wieder aus der Vergangenheit nach vorne holen? Alle Boss sind nun legbar, allein wegen des GS von 580+ das ist so ein enormer Dmg-Push von 480 auf 580, dass man alles hirnafk umflexen kann, was in cata und wotlk so rumrannte.



Nicht jeder hat 580er item level

Manche klassen haben es leichter als andere klassen (todesritter, mönche) besonders stoffklassen haben es immer noch schwer 

Manche Bossmechaniken kannste immer noch nicht durch max dmg aushebeln 

Yoggsaron = Geistige Gesundheit, Festung der Stürme Kaelthas = Silence und Mindcontroll, Bastion des Zwielicht 1ter Boss debuff mit 90% weniger Heilung, 
Schlangenschrein Vash = stackende dmg buff schlecht für klassen ohne selfheal weil meist sie maxium stacks hat bevor man alle vier schilde runterfährt,

und paar andere und exploits und glitches wie man sie bei solo videos auf youtube sieht gelten nicht


----------



## madmurdock (29. August 2014)

Muss da samuraji0815 rechtgeben. Finde den Thread eh ziemlich sinnlos. Er macht nur Sinn, wenn man ihn auf Klassen und Ilvl einteilt. ZB vorletzte Boss Quartett in BT war wohl kaum mit nem ilvl 480 Mage zu schaffen (oder mit den größten Mühen), wo gleichequippte Blood DKs nur müde drüber gelächelt haben. Ein 580 Mage haut nur einmal seine Frostspähre in die Grp und hat mit dem 10fachen Schaden von früher den Encounter in unter 10 Secs hinter sich.


----------



## Seeltas92 (29. August 2014)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Muss da samuraji0815 rechtgeben. Finde den Thread eh ziemlich sinnlos. Er macht nur Sinn, wenn man ihn auf Klassen und Ilvl einteilt. ZB vorletzte Boss Quartett in BT war wohl kaum mit nem ilvl 480 Mage zu schaffen (oder mit den größten Mühen), wo gleichequippte Blood DKs nur müde drüber gelächelt haben. Ein 580 Mage haut nur einmal seine Frostspähre in die Grp und hat mit dem 10fachen Schaden von früher den Encounter in unter 10 Secs hinter sich.




Das heißt du willst den Thread in Gearscore einteilen? srsly? 


Der Thread is nicht dazu da um irgendwas professionelles zu planen. Wenn du mit deinem GS bei solo runs keine probleme hast dann ist ja gut, aber man soll sich hier austauschen und Tips geben, und dass is ja wohl GS und Klassen-Unabhängig oder nicht.


----------



## madmurdock (29. August 2014)

Seeltas92 schrieb:


> Das heißt du willst den Thread in Gearscore einteilen? srsly?
> 
> 
> Der Thread is nicht dazu da um irgendwas professionelles zu planen. Wenn du mit deinem GS bei solo runs keine probleme hast dann ist ja gut, aber man soll sich hier austauschen und Tips geben, und dass is ja wohl GS und Klassen-Unabhängig oder nicht.



Ne eben nicht. Für die meisten Encounter gilt, dass man den Boss mit genug Schaden eher umhaut als dass es der Boss mit einem selbst macht. Ich habe zB vor einiger Zeit mit meinem DK Twink mal probiert ob ICC 25 solo geht wegen der Schattengramreihe. Da gab es zB den Encounter mit Fauldam (ka mehr genau, wotl ist lange her), der einem einen Debuff verpasst, der einen nach 10 Stacks instagibbed. Ergo hilft hier reiner Dmg bzw Gear/HP. Haben hier die 410k DPS (ja, mit 580 wären es wohl an die 1 mio/bloodspec macht zu wenig Dmg)) gerade so ausgereicht, hätte der mit 5 ilvl weniger niemals gelegen. Weiter sind wohl sämtliche 25er (hero) encounter mit Klassen ohne nennenswerten Heal nicht zu schaffen. Man fährt zwar weit mehr Dmg als die Bosse es an einem tun, jedoch haben sie proportional viel mehr Leben, so dass dies nicht kompensiert werden kann. Beispiel is wie oben genannt der BT Encounter. Gleiches zB mit meinem Schurken bei dem BT Boss mit dem Blutungs Debuff. KOnnte ich den Anfang des Addons mit meinen Schurken vergessen, ist er nun quasi mit autohit afk zu schaffen.


----------



## Seeltas92 (29. August 2014)

Siehst du? Und das sind genau besagte Tips, die ich meinte. Jetzt wissen beispielsweise die Leute bescheid, die das gleiche wie du vorhatten.
Passt doch


----------

